# Makeup Brushes !!



## Prada's Meadow

*Do you spend a lot of money on your makeup brushes ?*

*I tend to, for me its a good investment, I like Mac brushes and sponges.*

*How about you ? *


----------



## nikki213

I don't because I'm not a big makeup person. I do a little shadow, eyeline, mascara, and lipgloss. To spend alot on a brush would be wasteful to me.


----------



## susanlau11

I'm starting to collect makeup brushes and I consider them to be a good investment for proper makeup application. I like MAC, Trish McEvoy, and Shu Uemura brushes.


----------



## Tammy518

I do.  I've got several Bobbi Brown brushes.  Love the kabuki!


----------



## pisdapisda79

I have brushes from Bobbi Brown & have had them for years. If you take care of them properly they can last forever.


----------



## joanna

I've started my brush set with Chanel, but don't like them for they are too rough/coarse and hurt my sensitive cheeks..

I love the soft Versace brushes especially the blush brush... but I can't find their cosmetics line anymore.

For foundation brush... which I recently found out is a MUST for very even and sheer application, I bought the Girgio Armani's foundation brush and I LOVE it.


----------



## wickedassin

I think good makeup brushes are an investment that payoff in the long run.  Right now I have synthetic brushes from Becca for creamy products--the products don't "stick" to the synthetic fibers the way they do to natural fibers.  Then I've got a great Trish McEvoy powder brush.  The Kabuki brush from Chanel is the best too!


----------



## Michele

I have invested in some nice brushes, but I have had them forever.  I like Mac, but love Smashbox brushes.


----------



## D & G rockstar

I have Mac and Versace brushes..


 Brushes are the key to great makeup application


----------



## pursemember

D & G rockstar said:
			
		

> Brushes are the key to great makeup application


i conccur! mine are from bobbi brown and mac and they hold now since ages


----------



## joanna

D & G rockstar said:
			
		

> I have Mac and Versace brushes..
> 
> 
> Brushes are the key to great makeup application


 
D&G Rockstar~
Do you know anywhere that sells Versace cosmetics/brushes now adays?
The NYC store?

I adore versace colors and brushes!!! Can't seem to find them anywhere around me


----------



## misshippo

How do you guys take care of your brushes? Do you just clean with water and soap? hehe.


----------



## ladyzee

I have Smashbox, Paula Dorf, Mac and Nars brushes. I use a gentle shampoo to clean them.
Z


----------



## hfxshopgirl

i have sephora and mac brushes..should clean them more often than i do


----------



## ilzabet

i think makeup brushes are an important investment, even if you don't wear much makeup.  i bought my first expensive brush about six years ago (stila #8 powder brush...sooooo soft!) and it feels brand new.  it's like anything else, once you go expensive you can't go back.


----------



## wickedassin

I used to use Johnson & Johnson baby shampoo.  It's very gentle.  But then I decided to switch to a very gentle brush cleaner...  I use the "brush bath" from Trish McEvoy--it's basically like a really gentle liquid soap/shampoo.  I think it doesn't "strip" the fibers as clean as the J&J.


----------



## Perja

I invested a lot in my brushes and they're so worth it. I love using them and I think it encourages me to do my makeup when they're so nice.


----------



## nativenydesigns

I have Smashbox and Bare Escentual brushes and they are fabukous. especially the BE Kabuki!


----------



## BooYah

I love MAC brushes. For a good bargain though, InStyle recommends brushes from Sonia Kashuk that you can buy at Target.


----------



## monablu

I have the whole MAC collection. I bought some sephora brushes once on a trip when I had forgotten certain angled brushes and was disappointed in thier quality 

it's only a few more bucks for MAC and will last you forever!


----------



## pursegalor

Laura Mercier are fabulase i love them and have had mine for 3 years.
Nars are pretty good to.


----------



## Sappho

Buying professional brushes IS important, especially if your skin is sensitive. Anytime I have used an inexpensive brush, I would get rashy bumps on my cheeks! Or hairs off the brush would fall out while applying eyeshadow....landing into your eye...uggh...

Bobbi Brown makes great brushes...they can handle a beating!


----------



## shoog

I have Trish Mcevoy brushes and have lasted me years now!! I think its worth the investment!!


----------



## Tori

I have MAC and Stila brushes.  If you're looking for less expensive, I have found that the Essence of Beauty brushes at CVS are really good.  I use some of these more than my more expensive brushes.


----------



## likeafeather77

I spend a lot of money on my brushes because I also see them as an investment. I use Sephora, Mac, Bare Escentuals and Bobby Brown brushes. 

The brushes that I use the most are my bronzer, eye shadow, eye liner, and concealer brushes.


----------



## Wildflower

I *love* my Trish McEvoy brushes! I couldn't live without them... also use the Bobbie Brown kabuki for applying my BE foundation.

I have had bad luck with all the Bare Escentuals brushes... 

Sonia Kashuk (from Target - and cheap) are some great brushes! Bought these for my daughter for now... I love the SK eyelash curler...

I clean my brushes once a week -- I use the Philosophy Purity (same as what I clean my face with) on them and then lay flat on a hand towel to dry. I do "prop" the towel with a rolled-up washcloth underneath the handles so that any water stays out of them.


----------



## janice

monablu said:
			
		

> I have the whole MAC collection. I bought some sephora brushes once on a trip when I had forgotten certain angled brushes and was disappointed in thier quality
> 
> it's only a few more bucks for MAC and will last you forever!


I agree I have 2 MAC brushes going on 10 years bought in High School. They  are in fantastic condition. I'm thinking of just getting the entire set now.


----------



## kaye

misshippo said:
			
		

> How do you guys take care of your brushes? Do you just clean with water and soap? hehe.


 
lukewarm water and gentle hand soap work nicely. or you can try a brush cleaner. i use clinique's brush cleaner because it's just amazing and quick.


----------



## kaye

good quality makeup brushes are an essential for me! i use MAC only because they are the best in the industry, by far. i even have a preference for hairs- i love goat hair. it picks up colour very well and applies soooo smoothly and evenly.


----------



## texaschic231

Tammy518 said:
			
		

> I do.  I've got several Bobbi Brown brushes.  Love the kabuki!


I also LOVE the Bobbi Brown brushes....~!

(it seems we have the same tastes)....hehe


----------



## chloesmygirl

I have Laura Mercier and Shu Uemura brushes.  Love them.  Laura Mercier always comes out with a travel set of 5-6 brushes that are the same quality as the full size ones and they only cost $100 with a carrying pouch.


----------



## Chanel4me83

yes i love make up brushes have Mac and Chanel


----------



## Chloe*Starlet

I had the whole set of MAC brushes but I found after a while they were not as good, so I bought the pout make up brushes which have apparantley won loads of awards. I think they are brilliant. They are about the same price as the MAC brushes but they are short handled and very pretty to look at (pink wooden handles with lilac 'pout' branding on them!) as well as being great to use for application.
I still use some MAC brushes such as the brilliant 187 brush and lip brush. I also have kabuki brushes by chanel and benefit as well as some japonesque and stila brushes.
As for sponges and puffs, I use laura mercier.


----------



## Sunshine

I use some from mac...and I just bought  whole set of Arbon brushes and I love them. I have some that I bought while living in the Uk from the body shop..they have lasted forever, and I love them!


----------



## jlhinbrisvegas

kaye said:
			
		

> good quality makeup brushes are an essential for me! i use MAC only because they are the best in the industry, by far. i even have a preference for hairs- i love goat hair. it picks up colour very well and applies soooo smoothly and evenly.


 
I love MAC brushes and especially the goat hair brushes as well.  They are so soft!!


----------



## Deborahsue

I just bought a Nars Bronzer Brush to go with my new Chanel Blush.  Someone posted a reference to Makeup Alley about a week ago and it has been --expensive -- but fun!


----------



## aecsula

i love my mac brushes!!!


----------



## sw0pp

I also use many MAC brushes. the quality does make a difference, especially when you consider that I have been using them for 3 years and they're still like new... (gotta clean them of course) EXCEPT for the sponge applicator for eyeshadow, the sponge got crumbly pretty fast... but blush/ e/s /liner brushes are still great

However I've discovered H&M's (yeah the high street clothing line) brushes and sponges. the sponge applicators are dirt cheap and work pretty well and although the powder brush loses hair faster than MAC, it is pretty good for the low price


----------



## coachwife6

I have the Bobbi Brown set - Love, Love, Love.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

http://www.maccosmetics.com/templates/products/category.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY12082

*This is my favourite set. *


----------



## honu

I like retractable brushes, I use Bare Escentuals and love it, I *think* it's squirrel, it's definitely not nylon.


----------



## windykat

I bought a Stila set of brushes (shorter for travel) and added a few MAC ones in there.   I cleaned w/ Johnson's baby shampoo, but Clinique makes a good brush cleaner that helps the make-up residue come right out.  That way you don't have old make up lingering in your brush to start any bacterial infections, breakouts.


----------



## Tanechka

i have this really great eyeshadow brush from Sonya Kashuk (sold at target)...i have an blush brush from Sephora and an eyeliner brush from Bobbi Brown


----------



## Pupsterpurse

I like brushes that are soft and lush. Some of my brushes are low end, some are high end. There are great brushes in many different brands so I have a variety in my collection. My faves are my SB Powder, Stila #8 powder, BB face brush/kabuki, MAC #219(tapered/pointed for precision shading), and Stila #5 e/s brush. I also love my super cheap fan brush that I bought from a Beauty supply store for only $9. It's sooo soft and it is wonderful for applying the perfect amount of color when using highly pigmented blushes.


----------



## kathyrose

I don't own any right now. I will soon. I've been looking for a good set.


----------



## BagHound

I've always been taught the quality of the tool is the quality of the result.  So I buy the best.  I get them from makeup artist Robert Jones, who works with Shania Twain, the Dixie Chicks, Sheryl Crow, and Bridget Moynihan to name a few.  His web site is www.simplebeauty.com and his brushes are FAB!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

BagHound said:
			
		

> I've always been taught the quality of the tool is the quality of the result. So I buy the best. I get them from makeup artist Robert Jones, who works with Shania Twain, the Dixie Chicks, Sheryl Crow, and Bridget Moynihan to name a few. His web site is www.simplebeauty.com and his brushes are FAB!


 
*Great site, i will look into it, Thank you, for posting.*


----------



## Munchkyn

If you care and clean for your brushes well, how long can the brushes last for?

Is this the clinique brush cleaner many of you are talking about?
http://www.clinique.com/templates/p...?CATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY7567&PRODUCT_ID=PROD7497

Can it be used for bare escentual brushes? I just got the starter kit and want to care for them


----------



## mee4

I buy the MAC holiday set which comes with 5 travel brushes and a carrying case for around $50.  

To clean all my brushes, MAC and Bare Essentials, I just use shampoo.  I use to work at a cosmetic counter and thats how they washed it.  Hair is hair =)


----------



## eastern_jewel

i absolutely agree that make up brushes are a good investment.  they make such a difference in application.


----------



## fendifemale

Sappho said:
			
		

> Buying professional brushes IS important, especially if your skin is sensitive. Anytime I have used an inexpensive brush, I would get rashy bumps on my cheeks! Or hairs off the brush would fall out while applying eyeshadow....landing into your eye...uggh...
> 
> Bobbi Brown makes great brushes...they can handle a beating!


That's because they probably were synthetic/plastic. Synthetic brushes are treated w/chemicals. But as long as a brush is camel/goat/or horse hair; it should be of good quality. Sonia Kushak has been mentioned and her brushes are inexpensive but good.


----------



## Jenn83

BagHound said:
			
		

> I've always been taught the quality of the tool is the quality of the result. So I buy the best. I get them from makeup artist Robert Jones, who works with Shania Twain, the Dixie Chicks, Sheryl Crow, and Bridget Moynihan to name a few. His web site is www.simplebeauty.com and his brushes are FAB!


 
Thanks for posting.  I'm looking to buy new brushes, maybe i'll try those.


----------



## ashleyby

Shu Uemura makes fantastic brushes. They're expensive, though  I also own brushes from MAC, and I find that the smaller travel sized ones work just as well as the big ones. Plus, the travel sized packs are cheaper and come with all the basics you'd need!


----------



## tolliv

bump


----------



## oceansportrait

I'm still just starting out, so I don't have that many brushes, just the very basic ones that were recommended to me by the MUA when I went for a Mac makeover (1 eyelid brush to lay down the base, a blending brush for blending the colors that have been laid down, eyeliner brush, and a kabuki-esque brush for applying my mineral makeup). As for my blush, I just use the brush that came with it.


----------



## declaredbeauty

I can't splurge on brushes for some reason. I think about how many products I could buy for that one brush. Thank the higher power that there are great quality brushes for an inexpensive price: Sigma, Ecotools, Sonia Kashuk, Essence of Beauty, e.l.f, Crown Brushes...


----------



## meganfm

Are real hair brushes that much better than synthetic?  I'm just wondering because I hear such great things about Chanel brushes, but they're synthetic.....


----------



## mcb100

i just started buying good quality makeup brushes and i think it does make a difference. Chanel brushes are pretty good, i think, and so are MAC. I was also really impressed by Bobbi Brown brushes, i love the really long handles on them and their eye brushes seem to work really well for me.


----------



## MakeupDIY

Prada's Meadow said:


> *Do you spend a lot of money on your makeup brushes ?*
> 
> *I tend to, for me its a good investment, I like Mac brushes and sponges.*
> 
> *How about you ? *


 
I don't really spend too much on brushes. I only have 2 MAC brushes but I plan to get some more in the next couple of months!


----------



## juliecouture

meganfm said:


> Are real hair brushes that much better than synthetic? I'm just wondering because I hear such great things about Chanel brushes, but they're synthetic.....


 
It's good to have a mix of real and synthetic. 
I have a mix and I've learned that
Real hair are much better for packing in color. Synthetic are better for a lighter sweep of color. Also, my real hair ones blend better than my synthetic and keep the color on too. The sythentic ones that I have tend to pick the color back up instead of blending it.
For reference, the synthetic ones I have are Too Faced Teddy Bear Hairs and my Real Hairs are a few MAC brushes and a NARS one. 

(I checked the Chanel Brushes on their websites, and I think a lot of them are 100% nautral hair)


----------



## declaredbeauty

^Thanks for that tidbit of information. I always wondered what the difference was.


----------



## lolitablue

Interesting information here!!!


----------



## natt

What is the strange number on this brush ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1&si=A6iOVF2HR9KgvbzeT2KtKYHZyd0%3D&viewitem=


----------



## pinkpolo

Just wanted to BUMP this thread. 

Could anyone recommend good quality yet affordable eyeshadow brushes? I just started to use eyeshadow after receiving my Naked Palette. I'm not only looking for the brand (ie Sigma, Sonia Kashuk, Ecotools, etc) but also the type/name of brushes that are "must have" for beginners. Thanks!


----------



## Olivia O.

pinkpolo said:


> Just wanted to BUMP this thread.
> 
> Could anyone recommend good quality yet affordable eyeshadow brushes? I just started to use eyeshadow after receiving my Naked Palette. I'm not only looking for the brand (ie Sigma, Sonia Kashuk, Ecotools, etc) but also the type/name of brushes that are "must have" for beginners. Thanks!



For a really basic nice set for using the Naked palette I would suggest the black handled Sonia Kashuk crease brush, smudge brush and large eyeshadow. For eyeliner the Sonia Kashuk white handles brush is also very nice. I like these brushes a lot, they rival my Chanel and Becca ones. 

Also if you need more than just eye makeup brushes this is a very nice set that has pretty much everything you need and is also a very nice quality set:

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produ...requestid=42976&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=933903

I particularly like the professionals dual eyeshadow brush with the smudge brush on the opposite end. I have used this one for years. It was recommended by a pro makeup artist.


----------



## pinkpolo

Olivia O. said:


> For a really basic nice set for using the Naked palette I would suggest the black handled Sonia Kashuk crease brush, smudge brush and large eyeshadow. For eyeliner the Sonia Kashuk white handles brush is also very nice. I like these brushes a lot, they rival my Chanel and Becca ones.
> 
> Also if you need more than just eye makeup brushes this is a very nice set that has pretty much everything you need and is also a very nice quality set:
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/produ...requestid=42976&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=933903
> 
> I particularly like the professionals dual eyeshadow brush with the smudge brush on the opposite end. I have used this one for years. It was recommended by a pro makeup artist.



Thanks for the suggestions! So the black handled Sonia Kashuk brushes are better than the white ones then?


----------



## Olivia O.

pinkpolo said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! So the black handled Sonia Kashuk brushes are better than the white ones then?



They are a little nicer in quality. The bent brush however is only in white and is really nice. Also the white handled highlighting brush which they don't have in black is quite a good deal for the quality of the brush, it's exactly like the Mac 187 which is more than three times the expense. I have both and find them totally equal.


----------



## OSheaPunk

I have MAC, Bare Essentuals, Sephora, Sonia Kashuk, and Urban Decay brushes. 

I think UD brushes are underrated. I never hear anyone talk about them! I'm a big fan of the shading brush. In a couple strokes, you can totally blend out eyeshadow. I can't think of a comparable brush from the other major brush brands, which is another reason why I like it. 

I'm currently on the hunt for a kabuki brush that has a handle (would it still be a kabuki? ). The BE brush I use for powder foundation is ok, but is sometimes a little scratchy. I'd like a softer one, but I can't find one with a handle. The Sephora line of brushes that has silver handles...the kabuki from that line is sooooo soft. I wish it had a handle.


----------



## Olivia O.

Sonia Kashuk has a platinum kabuki that is fabulous, it might have been discontinued though.

Lumiere Cosmetics makes great kabuki brushes as well, super soft and very dense.

http://www.lumierecosmetics.com/products/Long_Handled_Kabuki-508-25.html


----------



## thatcrazy8

Let's see....I have Sigma, Bare Esscentuals, 2 Urban Decay, Smashbox, 1 Sephora mineral brush Essence of Beauty and I just bought a 12 brush set from Sedona Lace lol.

The BE and Smashbox brushes I have I got with various kits or other products that came with a brush.


----------



## lolitablue

I really need to share with you! The brushes in the picture below were mentioned in the dupe thread.  I printed that list and went to a local crafstore where I purchased most of them.  (Some of them, I did not think I needed)! 

Hopefully you can read the names of each one of the brushes but if you can't the names are in the list from the dupes thread plus the name of the MAC brush that it compares to.







Needless to say, I have been using these brushes since I got them and the deal was amazing!! Worth a try if you are a newbie and do not know what to get or if you just do not have a need for more expensive brushes!!


----------



## beantownSugar

lolitablue - around how much were the craftstore brushes?


----------



## lolitablue

beantownSugar said:


> lolitablue - around how much were the craftstore brushes?


 
The most expensive one was $19.99 but I got it at 50% off discount!!!  That one is amazing, goat hair, btw!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

I have Bare Escentuals, MAC, Chanel and Prescriptives brushes.


----------



## ipudgybear

I have ELF, MAC, and NYX brushes as of right now. Going to try to spread my wings in terms of brushes because my ELF ones started to break.


----------



## tegan

I have found that Trish McEvoy and Paula Dorf make excellent makeup brushes.


----------



## pquiles

My favorite go to brushes are from NARS.  I also have a mixture of Trish McEvoy, Smashbox, Chanel, MAC and some Ulta professional.. 
I mostly use my NARS, Trish McEvoy and Smashbox though.


----------



## lovemysavior

I have some MAC that I use quite a bit, but I also have some that I bought at Nordstrom in a five pack for super cheap.  I guess it depends what look you are trying to achieve.  I don't believe that expensive brushes are the only one's that work best.  At least from my personal experience anyway.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^

me too. i have 10 travel MAC brushes that i got from 2 Nordstrom sets. someone said the quality isn't as good but they work for me. i do notice i have to clean them more often than my normal MAC ones. 

i just got some face brushes from Sigma.


----------



## Beenie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> ^^^
> 
> someone said the quality isn't as good but they work for me. i do notice i have to clean them more often than my normal MAC ones.


 
I know I am one person that said that. I want to add though, that by NO means does that mean I don't think they are good. I DO like them, but I can tell a difference is all .


----------



## GingerSnap527

Rather than start a new thread, I thought I'd ask here if anyone can recommend an overall face brush? I'm looking to replace my ANCIENT Maybelline face brush (it's scratchy and it smells when I clean it). I use it to mainly put on highlighter (right now, Smashbox Masquerade...forgot rest of name right now). I'm looking at the Too Faced Kabuki, but was wondering if there were any other suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## lostlikelucy

Like a powder brush? I LOVE sonia kashuk's powder/blush brush (the biggest one). It's incredibly soft.

If your'e looking for a more dense, buffing brush, I'd suggest ecotool's bronzing brush (the one with the fat handle). It's fantastic.


----------



## declaredbeauty

lostlikelucy said:


> Like a powder brush? I LOVE sonia kashuk's powder/blush brush (the biggest one). It's incredibly soft.
> 
> *If your'e looking for a more dense, buffing brush, I'd suggest ecotool's bronzing brush (the one with the fat handle). It's fantastic.*



Yes! I absolutely love this brush. I really need to go out and buy another one, just because. I love it for applying loose powder, MAC MSFN, powder foundation.


----------



## ashtray-girl

totally depends on the brush. I have expensive brushes (mac), less expensive (sephora) and really cheap drugstore brushes and I love and need all of them. My highlighter-brush for example is a drugstore brush for 2 (1,5$), it's the softest brush I have ever touched I prefer it to most "powder" brushes by mac. most of my eye-brushes are on the more expensive side as "cheaper" brands don't make them that good. The sponges I use I buy online in bulks as I don't see why I should pay for a "name" on it when I toss a sponge after a few uses


----------



## skydive nikki

I am really shocked but I LOVE the KAT VON D brush set! I have MAC brushes, but use the Kat ones all the time.  They got almost 5 stars at Sephora. They must have just sold out, but if you find them, go for it.
http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P211911&categoryId=RPYMAL&shouldPaginate=true

I also recently got this and so far it is the best foundation brush I have ever had. It really gives you an airbrushed look. really easy to use too.
http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P231115&categoryId=S4600&shouldPaginate=true


----------



## pupeluv

lostlikelucy said:


> Like a powder brush? I LOVE sonia kashuk's powder/blush brush (the biggest one). It's incredibly soft.
> 
> If your'e looking for a more dense, buffing brush, I'd suggest ecotool's bronzing brush (the one with the fat handle). It's fantastic.


 

I had the Sonia Kashuk's brush years ago...but I gave it to my sister. I was just looking at the Smashbox #19 brush last night, then I read the reviews about how much black dye it bleeds when washed, so I'll look into the Ecotool's one now.


----------



## Beenie

*GingerSnap527* I make this recommendation seeing you asked about a kabuki in particular, so I want to say I LOVE the MUFE kabuki. It feels like velvet on my face.


----------



## singsongjones

Has anyone invested in the Kevin Aucoin makeup brushes? They ar uber-expensive for a brush set, but I have been so tempted to buy them for a long time...


----------



## pquiles

I also recently got this and so far it is the best foundation brush I have ever had. It really gives you an airbrushed look. really easy to use too.
http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P231115&categoryId=S4600&shouldPaginate=true[/QUOTE]


Do you use this in a stippling manner to apply the foundation?


----------



## Couture_Girl

I really would like to invest in some good quality brushes but they'e so damn expensive. 
i have a few mac and some other brands but i buy brushes rarely.


----------



## lolitablue

pquiles said:


> I also recently got this and so far it is the best foundation brush I have ever had. It really gives you an airbrushed look. really easy to use too.
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P231115&categoryId=S4600&shouldPaginate=true


 

Do you use this in a stippling manner to apply the foundation?[/QUOTE]

Thank you!!! I ordered it and cannot wait to get it!!!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^That is seriously the best brush ever!!   They have a newer, smaller version of it that might even be better.  The big one wastes a little product, so the smaller one would be better for that.
http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P279632&categoryId=C17062&shouldPaginate=true


----------



## skydive nikki

pquiles said:


> I also recently got this and so far it is the best foundation brush I have ever had. It really gives you an airbrushed look. really easy to use too.
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P231115&categoryId=S4600&shouldPaginate=true


 

Do you use this in a stippling manner to apply the foundation?[/QUOTE]

I have never used a stippling brush. What is it supposed to do?  I use this with my liquid foundation and it applies it so flawlessly and easily.


----------



## Blondee178

skydive nikki said:


> I also recently got this and so far it is the best foundation brush I have ever had. It really gives you an airbrushed look. really easy to use too.
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P231115&categoryId=S4600&shouldPaginate=true


 
I have this same brush and LOVE it! I use it with my powder foundation...havent tried with my liquid foundation yet. I got it during the F&F sale a couple months ago & I'm so glad I did .


----------



## declaredbeauty

skydive nikki said:


> I also recently got this and so far it is the best foundation brush I have ever had. It really gives you an airbrushed look. really easy to use too.
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P231115&categoryId=S4600&shouldPaginate=true



I have this brush too. It's alright... I never really use it though. 

I do want to try the new airbrush: http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P279632&categoryId=C17062&shouldPaginate=true

and this one: http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P279632&categoryId=C17062&shouldPaginate=true


----------



## krinkles597

I love me some EcoTools. In my experience, they've been just as good as higher end brushes. They're soft, they don't shed, they don't bleed, and they hold their shape. They feel very similar to Too Faced's "Teddy Bear Hair" brushes. I gravitate towards synthetic bristled brushes because they don't need as much babying.


----------



## pquiles

skydive nikki said:


> Do you use this in a stippling manner to apply the foundation?


 
I have never used a stippling brush. What is it supposed to do? I use this with my liquid foundation and it applies it so flawlessly and easily.[/QUOTE]


The stippling brushes are the ones w/white hairs on top, sometimes called a highlighting brush.  That's what I use to apply my NARS Sheer Matte liquid foundation.  I apply with a light dotting/pressing then swirling movement.


----------



## anne1218

So I got these brushes and can't wait to get them...

If anyone or Lolitablue can tell me the uses for each one, greatly appreciated...thanks!

So I got the same brushes as Lolitablue showed in the picture...except the very last one, they don't have it...is it it? the prices seems ok? Now I just need to know the use for each one...

Loew Cornell Soft Goat Hair Maxine's Oval Mop - Size: 1/2" LOE270-1/2 
Loew-Cornell Dome Round Natural Hair Brush - Size: S LOE272S 
Loew Cornell La Corneille Wash/Glaze Brush - Size: 1/2" LOE7550-1/2 
Loew Cornell La Corneille Filbert Brush - Size: 10x0 LOE7500-10X0 
Loew Cornell La Corneille Angular Shader Brush - Size: 1/4" LOE7400-1/4


----------



## anne1218

lolitablue said:


> I really need to share with you! The brushes in the picture below were mentioned in the dupe thread. I printed that list and went to a local crafstore where I purchased most of them. (Some of them, I did not think I needed)!
> 
> Hopefully you can read the names of each one of the brushes but if you can't the names are in the list from the dupes thread plus the name of the MAC brush that it compares to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I have been using these brushes since I got them and the deal was amazing!! Worth a try if you are a newbie and do not know what to get or if you just do not have a need for more expensive brushes!!


 
^^^ and they all look like those in the pics except the last one...I couldn't find the last one...


----------



## lolitablue

declaredbeauty said:


> I have this brush too. It's alright... I never really use it though.
> 
> I do want to try the new airbrush: http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P279632&categoryId=C17062&shouldPaginate=true
> 
> and this one: http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P279632&categoryId=C17062&shouldPaginate=true


 
Sephora Airbrush Poudre 55 as recommended here!!

I got this one today and cannot wait to try it!! 

Someone requested that I provided suggestions on how to use the brushes from the picture below.  So going down the list:






1.  Maxine Mop 270 is for blush! (amazing results)
2.  Dome Round 272 L (eyeshadow crease) love it!
3. AMM Mini Mop (for the e/s V) it's OK, not sturdy enough
4. 7550 Wash for concealer, very good
5. 7500 Filbert, great for UD eye primer
6. 7400 Angular sturdy and great for eyelining with shadow or gel liner
7. 1/4" Maxine Mop 270 - I used it for the clearer e/s under the brows.

HTH!!


----------



## anne1218

^^^thanks!!

I'm printing it out for practice once I get the brushes, thanks a million!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

lolitablue said:


> Sephora Airbrush Poudre 55 as recommended here!!
> 
> I got this one today and cannot wait to try it!!
> 
> Someone requested that I provided suggestions on how to use the brushes from the picture below.  So going down the list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.  Maxine Mop 270 is for blush! (amazing results)*
> 2.  Dome Round 272 L (eyeshadow crease) love it!
> 3. AMM Mini Mop (for the e/s V) it's OK, not sturdy enough
> 4. 7550 Wash for concealer, very good
> 5. 7500 Filbert, great for UD eye primer
> 6. 7400 Angular sturdy and great for eyelining with shadow or gel liner
> 7. 1/4" Maxine Mop 270 - I used it for the clearer e/s under the brows.
> 
> HTH!!



This brush just looks like it would be amazing. It looks like it would be multi-functional.. blush, contouring, even foundation! I need to pick this up.


----------



## Necromancer

All of my makeup brushes are by Haydn. They're made in New Zealand.


----------



## anne1218

^^wow!!! I want some. Where can I get them??


----------



## Necromancer

^ *http://www.cosmeticbrushes.co.nz/*

I have some more brushes by them, but they're not beauty brushes, they're nail brushes (from their Pro Nail range). I didn't ever use these brushes for nails and I started using them for makeup until I discovered they had a makeup range of brushes as well. I didn't include them in the pic above because they're technically not makeup brushes, but here they are. I still use them occasionally for makeup.


----------



## lolitablue

declaredbeauty said:


> This brush just looks like it would be amazing. It looks like it would be multi-functional.. blush, contouring, even foundation! I need to pick this up.


 
Yes, you do!! It is awesome!!!


----------



## B-Randy

Searching youtube and makeup blogs I started seeing this makeup brush set that I had previously spotted my Walmart.  I noticed that it was getting good reviews, so I took the plunge and bought them last night.  

They are the High Definition Deluxe Eye Duo Set, and the Ultimate Face Set, they don't really have a brand name but are in a blue packaging sold at Walmarts.  The Manufacturing company is Paris Presents.  Never heard of them so I googled it and it says that it's the same company that makes EcoTools.  

So far I am loving these brushes!  I would say if you are looking for cheaper brushes that are also good quality, go for it!  I paid $12.58 for the face set (4 brushes included), and $9.43 for the eye duo set (3 dual ended brushes).

Has anyone else picked these up?


----------



## declaredbeauty

B-Randy said:


> Searching youtube and makeup blogs I started seeing this makeup brush set that I had previously spotted my Walmart.  I noticed that it was getting good reviews, so I took the plunge and bought them last night.
> 
> They are the High Definition Deluxe Eye Duo Set, and the Ultimate Face Set, they don't really have a brand name but are in a blue packaging sold at Walmarts.  The Manufacturing company is Paris Presents.  Never heard of them so I googled it and it says that it's the same company that makes EcoTools.
> 
> So far I am loving these brushes!  I would say if you are looking for cheaper brushes that are also good quality, go for it!  I paid $12.58 for the face set (4 brushes included), and $9.43 for the eye duo set (3 dual ended brushes).
> 
> Has anyone else picked these up?



I own the contour blush brush and I love it. It's dense, doesn't bleed, VERY SOFT, and doesn't shed. Great brush!


----------



## B-Randy

declaredbeauty said:


> I own the contour blush brush and I love it. It's dense, doesn't bleed, VERY SOFT, and doesn't shed. Great brush!


 


I LOVE that one too!  I started out buying that one about 2 months ago and just dismissed the rest of them.  But then I kept seeing the sets everywhere online so I caved and bought them too  Now I have 2 of the contouring brushes, but I don't mind one bit, they are fantastic brushes.  I would have never dreamed that Walmart would sell such soft, dense, non shedding brushes!  Thumbs up to Walmart for this one!


----------



## anne1218

Necromancer said:


> ^ *http://www.cosmeticbrushes.co.nz/*
> 
> Thanks! off to check them out!!!


----------



## Olivia O.

Sonia Kashuk's Diamond brush set is on sale today:

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/?asin=B003ZWK24E&ref=sc_hero_txt

I have the kabuki and I love it, super soft. I don't need any brushes, but I ordered the set and this:

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/?asin=B003TTD510&ref=sc_sk_txt_1_2

I like all the SK stuff I've tried, the prices are really good too.


----------



## anne1218

^^thanks!

I heard somewhere that the platinum collection works better, is this the same??

Free shipping too...woo hooo...thanks!


----------



## Olivia O.

I'm pretty sure it's the same. At least it looks exactly the same:

http://www.target.com/Kashuk-Silver-Brilliance-Kabuki-Cosmetic/dp/B003ZWNMUK/ref=sc_qi_detaillink

I love this kabuki, it's not as dense as Mac's. It's super soft, and the application is really nice.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

CVS Parmacy has an awesome lines of brushes by Essence of Beauty. Very reasonably priced especially when found on sale. I have had them for about 2 yrs now and no shedding yet. The blender, eye crease and double ended brushes are awesome.

http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/search/sh...},OR{122}}&N=92+11000+4294946045&Ne=17&sortBy=
Target's store brand ( Studio Tools brand) are great too. I love the smudge eye brush especially.


----------



## knics33

^ I agree on Essence of Beauty. Their brushes are amazing! I have the kabuki (which I think is around 10 buck) and feel no need to get a 182 bc my EoB kabuki is just that good... soft, dense, and zero shedding.


----------



## krinkles597

^Mine sheds a ton. Good to know that's not normal. I'll probably exchange it.


----------



## Necromancer

^ If it's shedding, then yes, exchange it. It's annoying having hairs falling out.


----------



## kenseysimone

I love my sigma & mac brushes. Also my too faced retractable kabuki brush.


----------



## declaredbeauty

lolitablue said:


> Sephora Airbrush Poudre 55 as recommended here!!
> 
> I got this one today and cannot wait to try it!!
> 
> Someone requested that I provided suggestions on how to use the brushes from the picture below.  So going down the list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.  Maxine Mop 270 is for blush! (amazing results)*
> 2.  Dome Round 272 L (eyeshadow crease) love it!
> 3. AMM Mini Mop (for the e/s V) it's OK, not sturdy enough
> 4. 7550 Wash for concealer, very good
> 5. 7500 Filbert, great for UD eye primer
> 6. 7400 Angular sturdy and great for eyelining with shadow or gel liner
> 7. 1/4" Maxine Mop 270 - I used it for the clearer e/s under the brows.
> 
> HTH!!



Went to Michaels today and couldn't find it. Guess I'll order it online.


----------



## DisCo

I love MAC brushes! Here's what I've accumulated through the years:






Here's the travel brushes w/ pouch from the Antiquitease collection:


----------



## nicci404

I'm curious how many eye makeup brushes everyone owns? My brush collection I feel is pretty small, for my eyes - I only use 3. I feel I should be using more though. I've been reading other blogs and watching videos and most of the girls recommended at least 6-12 brushes. That just seems like a lot to me. In the mornings before I get ready for work, I don't really want to spend that much time just on applying eye shadow. But at the same time, I feel like I might be missing out??


----------



## Samia

^ If 3 work for you than that's fine! I have a lot of different ones but any given time and the look I am trying to achieve I use about 2-4 brushes


----------



## Bethc

One of the beauty blogs I like did a piece on brushes this past week, I have a lot of brushes, but i don't use them all everyday... i thought it was pretty informative...

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/02/my-must-have-eye-brushes.html


----------



## GingerSnap527

I use four brushes for my eyes. I use one brush for my brow bone, one for all over lid color, one for crease, and one for eyeliner. Seems to work for me, but I also sometimes feel I need a brush or two more.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I have alot, like 20, but I only use a few of them on a daily basis


----------



## lolitablue

On a daily basis, I use 4 for my eyes.  One for the crease, one for the brow bone, one for the lid and one for the corner (v shape).  If trying to go with smoky effect, one more for blending.  That without counting the one for the concealer and the one for the primer.  HTH!!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

nicci404 said:


> I'm curious how many eye makeup brushes everyone owns? My brush collection I feel is pretty small, for my eyes - I only use 3. I feel I should be using more though. I've been reading other blogs and watching videos and most of the girls recommended at least 6-12 brushes. That just seems like a lot to me. In the mornings before I get ready for work, I don't really want to spend that much time just on applying eye shadow. But at the same time, I feel like I might be missing out??



I own 19 eye brushes but I only use a fraction of them. And because I don't wear makeup daily I use the same 4-5. 

I use a brush to apply the eyeshadow on my lid.. just a regular eyeshadow brush. Then I use an angled eyeshadow brush to apply eyeshadow on my brow bone. I use a blending brush for the crease, and an pencil brush for the tear duct. I use a smudge brush for the bottom lid (if I even do something on the bottom lid)


----------



## nicci404

thanks for all the replies! I feel better now


----------



## keodi

BagloverBurr said:


> I have alot, like 20, but I only use a few of them on a daily basis


 
I have a lot of eye brushes as well  about 22 I rotate them until I don't have clean ones left then I wash them then I start over again.


----------



## bluejinx

I'm in dire need of brushes! But its the same issue I have with base coat and top coats for polish. I always go with the intent of buying a brush (or a nail treatment) and then get caught up with colour and get a makeup product. I just hate spending the money on the tools!!

I need to though!


----------



## pquiles

BagloverBurr said:


> I have alot, like 20, but I only use a few of them on a daily basis


 

I have 16, but I have about 7 that I use on a regular basis.  

Love your avtar... Army wives are indeed very strong!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Ty


----------



## apple.chic

i have mac brush, but im interested in too faced brushes.


----------



## pmburk

B-Randy said:


> Searching youtube and makeup blogs I started seeing this makeup brush set that I had previously spotted my Walmart. I noticed that it was getting good reviews, so I took the plunge and bought them last night.
> 
> They are the High Definition Deluxe Eye Duo Set, and the Ultimate Face Set, they don't really have a brand name but are in a blue packaging sold at Walmarts. The Manufacturing company is Paris Presents. Never heard of them so I googled it and it says that it's the same company that makes EcoTools.
> 
> So far I am loving these brushes! I would say if you are looking for cheaper brushes that are also good quality, go for it! I paid $12.58 for the face set (4 brushes included), and $9.43 for the eye duo set (3 dual ended brushes).
> 
> Has anyone else picked these up?


 
I have several of those brushes, I bought the HD face set and one of the eye sets, as well as a few single brushes. They also sell them at Walgreen's and Ulta, but at Ulta the packaging is hot pink instead of blue. For cheap brushes I really like them!


----------



## mcb100

apple.chic said:


> i have mac brush, but im interested in too faced brushes.


 
i have this brush by too faced: http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P266709&categoryId=B70 

it looks really cute, but it doesn't really pick up product all the way. my MAC 150 picks up powder and blush a lot better than that too faced powder brush that i own.


----------



## pquiles

BagloverBurr said:


> Ty


 
You're welcome, although I think I misspoke.  You're a Marine wife aren't you?


----------



## Angelic Pretty

has anyone tried the sephora antibacterial brushes? Im curious about them.


----------



## Beenie

bluejinx said:


> I'm in dire need of brushes! But its the same issue I have with base coat and top coats for polish. I always go with the intent of buying a brush (or a nail treatment) and then get caught up with colour and get a makeup product. I just hate spending the money on the tools!!
> 
> I need to though!


 
*bluejinx* I cannot stress enough how important I think it is to have a good couple work horse brushes. I never believed it until I worked at Saks under a prior MU department manager and she was an amazing teacher and that was her number one thing: brushes. Please know, you don't need a TON of them and you don't have to spend a mini fortune on them but really, it makes ALL the MU go on so much better and blending perfection.


----------



## bluejinx

And I had tons of cheap garbage brushes (I say garbage cause that's where they should have gone from day one!). You all know the stupid cheap sets that come out at holidays and are crap! 

I got rid of all of the garbage ones and do have a few decent ones now. I love the 5 mary kay ones. And I have a good foundation, bronzing and concealer brush now. But certainly need more!!! 

I went to look at the lowe-cornell ones that are supposed to be mac dupes but they were 8.00-35.00 here instead of 3.00-8.00 in the states so I'm just waiting to get there!



Beenie said:


> *bluejinx* I cannot stress enough how important I think it is to have a good couple work horse brushes. I never believed it until I worked at Saks under a prior MU department manager and she was an amazing teacher and that was her number one thing: brushes. Please know, you don't need a TON of them and you don't have to spend a mini fortune on them but really, it makes ALL the MU go on so much better and blending perfection.


----------



## Beenie

*bluejinx*, 2 of my most used brushes are under $2


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> *bluejinx*, 2 of my most used brushes are under $2



May I ask which ones?


----------



## Beenie

^^ one (that I have 2 of, one for lights and brights and one for darks) is by e.l.f. and it is a white handled one for $1 and I think it is just called "eye shadow brush" it is a PERFECT brush for patting on color. The second is $1.99 at Target and is a crease brush by their libne Studio Tools. I have 3 of this one (again, lights and brights and then for darks) but the third is perfect for - of all things - concealer.


----------



## pquiles

Beenie said:


> ^^ one (that I have 2 of, one for lights and brights and one for darks) is by e.l.f. and it is a white handled one for $1 and I think it is just called "eye shadow brush" it is a PERFECT brush for patting on color. The second is $1.99 at Target and is a crease brush by their libne Studio Tools. I have 3 of this one (again, lights and brights and then for darks) but the third is perfect for - of all things - concealer.


 

Hmmm... I think I'll be looking into the e.l.f. line. I'm currently looking for a really nice powder brush. My Trish McEvoy picks up too much product so I was thinking of getting another.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Beenie

pquiles said:


> Hmmm... I think I'll be looking into the e.l.f. line. I'm currently looking for a really nice powder brush. My Trish McEvoy picks up too much product so I was thinking of getting another. Any suggestions?


 
I don't have any elf powder brushes so I am not sure, but if you're looking for an economical brush, get the EcoTools powder brush. SO soft.


----------



## LaLaLoveLV

I use Bobbi Brown, Rock & Republic and Lancome makeup brushes.


----------



## pquiles

Bought the E.l.f. powder brush (flat top) and the Sonia Kashuk flat top brush yesterday from Target.  The shelf was clear... I counted 6 E.l.f. products remaining and I got the absolutely last brush so I know these brushes are popular.  Still looking for an ultimate powder brush though.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I love my EcoTools powder brush. Today, in fact, I bought the blush brush from EcoTools....


----------



## pquiles

GingerSnap527 said:


> I love my EcoTools powder brush. Today, in fact, I bought the blush brush from EcoTools....


 

Sounds like this is the way to go.


----------



## mspera

Love the Chanel eye shadow brushes that I use and then love The Body Shop powder brush and one that I use for putting on bronzer. The bristles of The Body Shops brushes are so silky soft.  

ita, great brushes make a lovely world of difference.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Omg recently fell in love with Ecotools!!! I bought the kabuki/bronzer brush and fibre brush (kinda like the MAC duo fibre but bigger!!!) love them. So soft and the price is right!!!


----------



## skydive nikki

I also love my Ecotools brushes.  I use the powder brush every day.


----------



## rainrowan

I have several Chanel brushes from the 1990s. I paid around $150 for 5 brushes which was exorbitant at the time and prob still is very expensive in today's prices. I splurged recently on a Sephora Pro Platinum bronzer brush ($35) for my compact foundation. 

I don't really spend a lot nowadays considering all my brushes are still in great shape from way back. The rest of my brushes are Cornell Loews (mostly Maxine Mops) so they don't cost very much. Mostly I only treat myself to a couture brush every few years.

Oh I have to say I have a set of marvelous black handled travel brush tools I purchased from Target, it was generic packaging but they were right next to the EccoTools. they are just fabulous!! $9.99 for a powder, v-crease, blush and foundation.


----------



## lolitablue

rainrowan said:


> I have several Chanel brushes from the 1990s. I paid around $150 for 5 brushes which was exorbitant at the time and prob still is very expensive in today's prices. I splurged recently on a Sephora Pro Platinum bronzer brush ($35) for my compact foundation.
> 
> I don't really spend a lot nowadays considering all my brushes are still in great shape from way back. The rest of my brushes are Cornell Loews (mostly Maxine Mops) so they don't cost very much. Mostly I only treat myself to a couture brush every few years.
> 
> Oh I have to say I have a set of marvelous black handled travel brush tools I purchased from Target, it was generic packaging but they were right next to the EccoTools. they are just fabulous!! $9.99 for a powder, v-crease, blush and foundation.


 
Still loving my Cornell Loes (Maxine Mops) for e/s and blush!! I also use a Sephora Platinum for my foundation and love it!!


----------



## roses5682

I have 6 MAC brushes and all but 2 get used daily. I dont really see a need for anymore anymore than the ones i have.


----------



## Love Of My Life

have used chanel make up brushes but liking kevin aucoin too....


----------



## bluejinx

Durring my nars makeover I fell in love with the brush they used for foundation. But it was a chanel brush that got mixed in with the nars!! Lmao! They ended up selling me (haven't bought it yet, but I will) a CHANEL brush instead of thiers!!!


----------



## Angelic Pretty

I bought a sephora collection IT stippler brush today. I'm going to test it, if I love it I think I will get the entire line.


----------



## xlana

I just bought Estee Lauder's foundation brush. It's my first foundation brush since I usually use my fingers, but I've been trying to make my make-up look as natural as it possibly can be. Tested it out a little on my cheek, so far it looks like I'm wearing nothing at all, but the real verdict will be in a couple days.

I've been thinking of using it on Giorgio Armani's Lasting Silk foundation if I decide to buy it, as I've heard using a brush with this foundation creates that flawless airbrushed look that I love.


----------



## pupeluv

hotshot said:


> have used chanel make up brushes but liking kevin aucoin too....


 

Kevyn Aucoin products fly under the radar when compared to all of the more popular (MAC, Chanel, etc,) products. I have only one of his brushes (eyeliner) and I like it alot, I would like to get more of his brushes.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Just got some Smashbox Travel brushes using the Ulta deal (free travel crease and smudger brush with purchase of Smashbox product). They look to be pretty good. I plan on using them routinely, not for travel.


----------



## alissarn

xlana said:


> I just bought Estee Lauder's foundation brush. It's my first foundation brush since I usually use my fingers, but I've been trying to make my make-up look as natural as it possibly can be. Tested it out a little on my cheek, so far it looks like I'm wearing nothing at all, but the real verdict will be in a couple days.
> 
> I've been thinking of using it on Giorgio Armani's Lasting Silk foundation if I decide to buy it, as I've heard using a brush with this foundation creates that flawless airbrushed look that I love.


 
Is the Estee Lauder foundation brush good? I have their powder and lip brushes but were disappointed with them... It kept shedding and after one wash, the powder brush looked like it was 10 years old!!

I have so many brushes in my collection, currently using coastal scents and e.l.f. for eyeshadow and mac travel blush brush for face. the mac one was from the tartan christmas collection 2010, love it!! I have a chanel travel brush set but they're too precious to use


----------



## xlana

alissarn said:


> Is the Estee Lauder foundation brush good? I have their powder and lip brushes but were disappointed with them... It kept shedding and after one wash, the powder brush looked like it was 10 years old!!
> 
> I have so many brushes in my collection, currently using coastal scents and e.l.f. for eyeshadow and mac travel blush brush for face. the mac one was from the tartan christmas collection 2010, love it!! I have a chanel travel brush set but they're too precious to use



I just used it today and it's actually pretty good. No hairs falling out here. The only thing I'm concerned about is that when you use a foundation brush you're supposed to use less and not more foundation, but I feel like I am using more? Nevertheless, the application did look more even, distributed, and natural. I looked at the reviews at Makeup-Alley and there is a stark difference. How long ago did you buy the EL brushes? It seems they had a QC issue a while ago, but all the reviews 2009 and on had good reviews about their brushes.


----------



## ljavu

i just received my "first" MAC makeup brushes   i got the 187, 217 and 219 
not sure if i'll need to add more brushes later on 
For now, i'm pretty happy with my new brushes


----------



## Beenie

ljavu said:


> i just received my "first" MAC makeup brushes  i got the 187, 217 and 219
> not sure if i'll need to add more brushes later on
> For now, i'm pretty happy with my new brushes


 
All perfect brushes to start. And honestly, those are the 3 I would pick if I could only have 3. EVER.


----------



## keodi

Beenie said:


> All perfect brushes to start. And honestly, those are the 3 I would pick if I could only have 3. EVER.


 
word!


----------



## mizz_tiff

The only brushes I have are the Elf brushes and they are very reasonably cheap/affordable. That's good terminology. I have a foundation brush and an eyeshadow brush and I love them. I am wanting a Dior cheek brush though...


----------



## gina1023

I've a random mash-up of brushes - Sephora, Sigma, Too Faced, Smashbox, Laura Mercier, and Stila.  The Sigma Sigamax flat top and round top kabukis are quite possibly IMO the best foundation brushes I have ever used. I know MAC brushes get a ton of love, but I've never bought any..there's no MAC counter anywhere close to where I live (actually, I've never bought any MAC product).


----------



## GingerSnap527

Anyone have a set of mini (or travel) brushes they actually like? I'm looking to keep a few key brushes in my purse for when I want to touch up during the day (which I do once in a while), and was wondering if anyone had any advice. Thanks!


----------



## bluejinx

GingerSnap527 said:


> Anyone have a set of mini (or travel) brushes they actually like? I'm looking to keep a few key brushes in my purse for when I want to touch up during the day (which I do once in a while), and was wondering if anyone had any advice. Thanks!



I have the 7 piece Hakuhodo travel set en route to me. From what I've heard they are just as amazing as their full size brushes. As soon as I get the 7 piece travel (tues/wed maybe!!) I will let you know!


----------



## Classygame

I only used MAC brushes for the longest time.  But I recently bought one of the travel brush sets from Sigma, and I freaking LOVE it.  I use these brushes now more than my MAC ones.


----------



## Angelic Pretty

I recently got this brush  from the sephora I.T collection, I love i[t, its so soft and the handle is very well thought of, I like how it stands up on its own.


----------



## stylelaw

What are must have brushes brands and numbers if I am just starting out in obtaining good brushes?


----------



## mysweetaudrina

MAC brushes for eyes - 217, 239, 219, 208


----------



## bluejinx

stylelaw said:


> What are must have brushes brands and numbers if I am just starting out in obtaining good brushes?



Temptalia posted the 7 must have face brushes and 7 must have eye brushes from mac if you want mac. 

But if you look at hakuhodo brushes basic line prices are pretty on par and while I don't own mac brushes myself, I love love love my hakuhodo brushes and my friends all say they're nicer than their mac ones.


----------



## Beenie

bluejinx said:


> Temptalia posted the 7 must have face brushes and 7 must have eye brushes from mac if you want mac.
> 
> But if you look at hakuhodo brushes basic line prices are pretty on par and while I don't own mac brushes myself, I love love love my hakuhodo brushes and my friends all say they're nicer than their mac ones.


 
UGH, you make me want to try those. Have you been doing well with what to use for what? I can see that set being overwhelming at first .


----------



## roses5682

suggestions for a great "smudge" bursh to make smokey eyes? I have been struggling with accomplishing this look, but maybe its my technique that needs work.


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> UGH, you make me want to try those. Have you been doing well with what to use for what? I can see that set being overwhelming at first .



Its not the set I thought (that I showed you. I have the basic FIVE piece set and an additional 8 eye brushes. I'm still playing around. Waiting for word from someone who *might* come out to nyc the last week of april! If so I will bring my brushes so she can see them/help me play with them!!! Oh I hipe she comes!!! I NEED her help!!!!


----------



## Lilacgal

roses5682 said:


> suggestions for a great "smudge" bursh to make smokey eyes? I have been struggling with accomplishing this look, but maybe its my technique that needs work.


 
I prefer LM brushes for detailed eyework. Laura Mercier makes a great smudge brush. Her smokey eyeliner brush is great and better than the smudge brush, it also doubles as a smudge brush.


----------



## Lilacgal

bluejinx said:


> Temptalia posted the 7 must have face brushes and 7 must have eye brushes from mac if you want mac.
> 
> But if you look at hakuhodo brushes basic line prices are pretty on par and while I don't own mac brushes myself, I love love love my hakuhodo brushes and my friends all say they're nicer than their mac ones.


 
I need to check out these brushes, Thanks bluejinx


----------



## GingerSnap527

Ok ladies...I'm looking at the Sephora Platinum brushes #55 and #56...which one would you all recommend for liquid foundation (Laura Mercier)? 

The reviews are great on both, but the big difference is their size. Thanks!


----------



## Beenie

GingerSnap527 said:


> Ok ladies...I'm looking at the Sephora Platinum brushes #55 and #56...which one would you all recommend for liquid foundation (Laura Mercier)?
> 
> The reviews are great on both, but the big difference is their size. Thanks!


 
I touched both of these last night and they felt nice. I put them down since I simply do not need anymore brushes. With that said, do you think you need a larger brush or a smaller brush? Like, what do you work with better? I like larger but that is just me. I know many people like smaller for more detail but I am not one of them.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Beenie said:


> I touched both of these last night and they felt nice. I put them down since I simply do not need anymore brushes. With that said, do you think you need a larger brush or a smaller brush? Like, what do you work with better? I like larger but that is just me. I know many people like smaller for more detail but I am not one of them.


 

Looking for an airbrushed look really. It would be my first time using a brush to apply liquid foundation (I used to just use those foundation wedges). Not too sure what to look for or expect. Good coverage especially on forehead, around nose, and chin area would be a plus.


----------



## pupeluv

Well crap, I was gonna get the Smashbox fan brush during the sephora sell, I looked last night and they did'nt have it in the store, it is not listed online either. Any recommendations? I could wait and just get one at Ulta, the only two brands listed for fan brushes on Sephora's website is Laura Mercier and their Sephora brand.


----------



## pupeluv

pupeluv said:


> Well crap, I was gonna get the Smashbox fan brush during the sephora sell, I looked last night and they did'nt have it in the store, it is not listed online either. Any recommendations? I could wait and just get one at Ulta, the only two brands listed for fan brushes on Sephora's website is Laura Mercier and their Sephora brand.


 
Nevermind, I ordered the L.M. one


----------



## Fran0421

I am starting to collect makeup brushes. It is so addictive  So far I have Bobbi brown, Chanel and LM but I want more haha. They are a good investment because it makes the applications so much easier.


----------



## lostnexposed

any reccomendations for a brush to use with compact cream foundation(Bobbi brown oil-free compact)...I want something that would help with full-coverage. I've been using foundation wedges but i feel like most of the product ends up on the sponge instead of my face


----------



## keodi

GingerSnap527 said:


> Looking for an airbrushed look really. It would be my first time using a brush to apply liquid foundation (I used to just use those foundation wedges). Not too sure what to look for or expect. Good coverage especially on forehead, around nose, and chin area would be a plus.


 
a good brush to get for that airbrushed look would be sigma f80 from the sigmax collection. best resullts! that's coming from a brush whore.. I honestly wouldn't invest in the sephora HD 55 or 56 brush..


----------



## keodi

lostnexposed said:


> any reccomendations for a brush to use with compact cream foundation(Bobbi brown oil-free compact)...I want something that would help with full-coverage. I've been using foundation wedges but i feel like most of the product ends up on the sponge instead of my face


 
a stlipping brush like mac 187, or 188 brush..


----------



## lyse

keodi -- I am thinking of purchasing some Sigma brushes, including the f80, any other suggestions before I place my order?

I do have some MAC and Stilla. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kleio

I've been meaning to invest in quality brushes for a while now, but these days, I almost never wear eyeshadow anymore, which is the only thing that I use makeup brushes for, so I guess you could say I've been putting it off. Also, I generally like to use very small brushes for applying eyeshadow and smudging it, but all of the ones that I've seen thus far have been too large and/or too stiff/not soft enough. (I don't want to be applying eyeshadow and feeling like I'm scratching myself with the brush, even if the results themselves are stellar.) So, I'm still searching ...


----------



## bluejinx

cant believe i found time today to myself (5 minutes) and im on the boards!! lmao! 

just got the chanel concealer and bobbi brown foundation brushes! yes, good makeup  brushes become an addiction after awhile!


----------



## poppyseed

lostnexposed said:


> any reccomendations for a brush to use with compact cream foundation(Bobbi brown oil-free compact)...I want something that would help with full-coverage. I've been using foundation wedges but i feel like most of the product ends up on the sponge instead of my face


 

I would recommend Cover FX 160 brush - this is a natural goat hair brush meant for cream foundation application. Although I haven't yet used it for cream foundation, I use it to apply cream bronzer and cream blush and the result is flawless!
I also think Shu Uemura no 18 or Royal & Langnickel Silk range no 120 are similar to this brush with the second one being less expensive alternative, but I haven't tried either of these two yet!

Another great brush (and my HG foundation brush at the mo) is Louise Young LY34 foundation brush - this is synthetic brush. I have used it for Bobbi Brown foundation stick and it works fantastic!

I have also read lot of great reviews on the new Sigma HD brushes (synthetic bristles), these should all be great for cream foundation. These are my next brush purchase


----------



## declaredbeauty

bluejinx said:


> cant believe i found time today to myself (5 minutes) and im on the boards!! lmao!
> 
> just got the chanel concealer and bobbi brown foundation brushes! yes, good makeup  brushes become an addiction after awhile!



Agreed. This time last year I would have never bought a brush over $10.. now I'm addicted... I still love my ecotools but I find myself wanting high-end brushes now.


----------



## lostnexposed

keodi said:


> a stlipping brush like mac 187, or 188 brush..





poppyseed said:


> I would recommend Cover FX 160 brush - this is a natural goat hair brush meant for cream foundation application. Although I haven't yet used it for cream foundation, I use it to apply cream bronzer and cream blush and the result is flawless!
> I also think Shu Uemura no 18 or Royal & Langnickel Silk range no 120 are similar to this brush with the second one being less expensive alternative, but I haven't tried either of these two yet!
> 
> Another great brush (and my HG foundation brush at the mo) is Louise Young LY34 foundation brush - this is synthetic brush. I have used it for Bobbi Brown foundation stick and it works fantastic!
> 
> I have also read lot of great reviews on the new Sigma HD brushes (synthetic bristles), these should all be great for cream foundation. These are my next brush purchase




thanks so much ladies, I will look into it.


----------



## keodi

lyse said:


> keodi -- I am thinking of purchasing some Sigma brushes, including the f80, any other suggestions before I place my order?
> 
> I do have some MAC and Stilla. Thanks for your help.


 
the sigma E40, E25, and the E35 are great eye brushes!


----------



## HeartsHoboBags

About a month ago, I finally invested in a brush set. It is the Sephora Advanced Airbrush Set. I absolutely love it. 

sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml;jsessionid=MEE2FTZBITACQCV0KRTQX0Q?id=P280421&_requestid=39484


----------



## swee7bebe

keodi said:


> a good brush to get for that airbrushed look would be sigma f80 from the sigmax collection. best resullts! that's coming from a brush whore.. I honestly wouldn't invest in the sephora HD 55 or 56 brush..



Just ordered one from amazon.  Thanks for the suggestion...I've been looking for a good foundation brush...


----------



## swee7bebe

Anyone have any suggestions for a good travel sized powder brush that I can bring with me in my purse?  I always feel like I apply too much powder whenever I use the applicator that comes with the compact.


----------



## bluejinx

swee7bebe said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a good travel sized powder brush that I can bring with me in my purse?  I always feel like I apply too much powder whenever I use the applicator that comes with the compact.


I'm in love with the hakuhodo set. Splurged and bought the travel set for a girlfriend as a bday gift. Was more than I'd usually spend but A- its seriously an AMAZING set and B- I have some major generosity I need to pay forward!!!!!


----------



## Fran0421

Desperately wanting suqqu brushes! Heard they are amazingly soft.


----------



## girlygirl3

bluejinx said:


> I'm in love with the hakuhodo set. Splurged and bought the travel set for a girlfriend as a bday gift. Was more than I'd usually spend but A- its seriously an AMAZING set and B- I have some major generosity I need to pay forward!!!!!


 
Those brushes are definitely pricey, so I'm carefully weighing my choices!  I recently purchased and am using a powder brush from the Basic line (B206BkSL) and it's AMAZINGLY soft!  I'm using it right now with Chanel Bronze Rose and it distributes the bronze part so perfectly!  The brush is maybe a bit bigger than what I'm used to but it feels so luxurious!


----------



## bluejinx

girlygirl3 said:


> Those brushes are definitely pricey, so I'm carefully weighing my choices!  I recently purchased and am using a powder brush from the Basic line (B206BkSL) and it's AMAZINGLY soft!  I'm using it right now with Chanel Bronze Rose and it distributes the bronze part so perfectly!  The brush is maybe a bit bigger than what I'm used to but it feels so luxurious!



I have about 13 of the full size basic brushes. Love all of them. And if you are debating more brushes from the line, the mini set is as high quality as the rest. So you could easily use them as your everyday brushes too (if you don't mind the short handles!!)

Either way enjoy whatever you end up getting.


----------



## Clumpy Dumpy

I recently bought the Borghese brush set from Costco; my first brush set! They range from so-so to pretty good. For the price, I can't complain. I still use my MAC blush brush and Bare Escentuals foundation brush but I've transitioned to Borghese for everything else.

Before that, I mostly used the brushes that come with Bare Escentuals kits and two or three from MAC and Sephora.


----------



## madaddie

I love Too Faced Kabuki Brush for finishing powder and Bloom's Lip Brush for lipstick.


----------



## oceansportrait

girlygirl3 said:


> Those brushes are definitely pricey, so I'm carefully weighing my choices! I recently purchased and am using a powder brush from the Basic line (B206BkSL) and it's AMAZINGLY soft! I'm using it right now with Chanel Bronze Rose and it distributes the bronze part so perfectly! The brush is maybe a bit bigger than what I'm used to but it feels so luxurious!


 
Wow, I've never heard of these brushes before, but they look amazing (and they have a 100% purchase again feedback from buyers who reviewed on makeupalley !). Super pricey, but I know what I'm going to start saving up for


----------



## sophiae

Sappho said:


> Buying professional brushes IS important, especially if your skin is sensitive. Anytime I have used an inexpensive brush, I would get rashy bumps on my cheeks! Or hairs off the brush would fall out while applying eyeshadow....landing into your eye...uggh...



I completely agree.  When I was just starting out and didn't know any better, I bought some $2-5 brushes at Target.  Every time I'd used them, it would feel like the bristles were poking into my skin (which later caused some type of persistent rash on one of my cheeks).  For the past few years, though, I've been investing in better quality brushes.  I have some from Stila, Too Faced, Mac, and Studio Gear.  All of which are great brushes that don't cause any irritation.


----------



## EllAva

^ I actually think there are great, inexpensive brushes out there, even though I agree that most of them are terrible.  Ecotools' brushes are really great, durable brushes.  There are a couple other cheap brushes that I have from Ulta and I think they rival my MAC, Smashbox, and BE brushes


----------



## Devoted2makeup

I am in love with Le Metier De Beaute's brushes and Edward Bess' face brush. Both are pricey but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Love Of My Life

have several claudio riaz make up brushes that I got from barney's....


----------



## bluejinx

Devoted2makeup said:


> I am in love with Le Metier De Beaute's brushes and Edward Bess' face brush. Both are pricey but you get what you pay for.



I've been using the edward bess face brush daily with both my meteorites or my by terry finishing powder. Whichever of the two I'm using that day. And I love it!!!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

bluejinx said:


> I've been using the edward bess face brush daily with both my meteorites or my by terry finishing powder. Whichever of the two I'm using that day. And I love it!!!



It is a great brush!


----------



## bluejinx

Devoted2makeup said:


> It is a great brush!



Just have to say your blog is evil and dangerous!!! I started to read an entry or two and ended up reading EVERY single post made since #1!! I love everything about it and am now totally jonesing for some LMdB shadows!! Never tried them! I notice however no chantecaille posts! Not a fan?


----------



## Devoted2makeup

bluejinx said:


> Just have to say your blog is evil and dangerous!!! I started to read an entry or two and ended up reading EVERY single post made since #1!! I love everything about it and am now totally jonesing for some LMdB shadows!! Never tried them! I notice however no chantecaille posts! Not a fan?



You're so sweet. Thank you for reading my blog, I really do appreciate it! Actually, I don't have much experience with Chantecaille. I do own one lip gloss and the turtle's palette. I really like my lip gloss but I don't have the heart to swatch the turtle's palette (it's so pretty the way it is!). 

Do you have some products from them that you would recommend? I would love to hear about it.


----------



## bluejinx

Devoted2makeup said:


> You're so sweet. Thank you for reading my blog, I really do appreciate it! Actually, I don't have much experience with Chantecaille. I do own one lip gloss and the turtle's palette. I really like my lip gloss but I don't have the heart to swatch the turtle's palette (it's so pretty the way it is!).
> 
> Do you have some products from them that you would recommend? I would love to hear about it.



I had the tiger palette, but the colours were not ones I would use often so it was gifted away. I have the turtle palette, the dolphin palette, and the whale face palette (bronze, face powder, and highlighter). Also have a lipstick. Love everything I have (and yes, I've USED the pretty palettes!! They are fantastic! I had a makeover at bergdorf goodman and the mascara she uses was AMAZING (and I mean it - I looked like I had fake lashes on!!) and almost bought it. Was feeling a little bit guilty about charging as much as I did so I put it back as I have sooooo many unopened mascaraas at home. Would like the olivia palette (it looks like SUCH wearable colours and no design to worry about spoiling, and would like to try the lip chicks everyone talks so highly of!!!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

bluejinx said:


> I had the tiger palette, but the colours were not ones I would use often so it was gifted away. I have the turtle palette, the dolphin palette, and the whale face palette (bronze, face powder, and highlighter). Also have a lipstick. Love everything I have (and yes, I've USED the pretty palettes!! They are fantastic! I had a makeover at bergdorf goodman and the mascara she uses was AMAZING (and I mean it - I looked like I had fake lashes on!!) and almost bought it. Was feeling a little bit guilty about charging as much as I did so I put it back as I have sooooo many unopened mascaraas at home. Would like the olivia palette (it looks like SUCH wearable colours and no design to worry about spoiling, and would like to try the lip chicks everyone talks so highly of!!!



Wow, you own a lot of their line, how wonderful! I just discovered Chantecaille a couple of months ago so I missed out on a lot of their palettes. I love a good mascara. They way you described the Chantecaille mascara is how I feel about the LMDB one - like I was wearing fake lashes! I just checked out that Olivia palette you mentioned and it looks gorgeous!


----------



## bluejinx

Devoted2makeup said:


> Wow, you own a lot of their line, how wonderful! I just discovered Chantecaille a couple of months ago so I missed out on a lot of their palettes. I love a good mascara. They way you described the Chantecaille mascara is how I feel about the LMDB one - like I was wearing fake lashes! I just checked out that Olivia palette you mentioned and it looks gorgeous!



I *think* barneys nyc still has a couple dolphin eye palettes!!! You should google it! Very basic collours, oh so gorgeous and you get 8 colours for 77.00!!!


----------



## bluejinx

Devoted2makeup said:


> Wow, you own a lot of their line, how wonderful! I just discovered Chantecaille a couple of months ago so I missed out on a lot of their palettes. I love a good mascara. They way you described the Chantecaille mascara is how I feel about the LMDB one - like I was wearing fake lashes! I just checked out that Olivia palette you mentioned and it looks gorgeous!



Oh, and since this is the brush thread, I'll say this. I was very disapointed with the chantecaille brushes. They weren't bad, just not great.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

bluejinx said:


> Oh, and since this is the brush thread, I'll say this. I was very disapointed with the chantecaille brushes. They weren't bad, just not great.



Good to know about their brushes. I really like the LMDB ones I have and my Trish McEvoy brushes as well. I also have a couple of MAC ones that I haven't been able to dupe that I like too. I think brushes are so important in helping you achieve the best look possible. Invest in brushes!!! That's one of my mottos.


----------



## bluejinx

Devoted2makeup said:


> Good to know about their brushes. I really like the LMDB ones I have and my Trish McEvoy brushes as well. I also have a couple of MAC ones that I haven't been able to dupe that I like too. I think brushes are so important in helping you achieve the best look possible. Invest in brushes!!! That's one of my mottos.



I've said it a hundred times before but I'll say it again. Hakuhodo bruhes!!!!!!!! And the Kokutan (Ebony) Portable Mini Set is not only the best travel set I've ever seen touched felt, but at times at home I use that set I love it so much! Am holding off til the winter to order some more full soze brushes from them. Apparently all the heads are the same in all the series, its just the handles that are different. I'd like to eventually get all the basic brushes. 13 down a zillion more to go!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

bluejinx said:


> I've said it a hundred times before but I'll say it again. Hakuhodo bruhes!!!!!!!! And the Kokutan (Ebony) Portable Mini Set is not only the best travel set I've ever seen touched felt, but at times at home I use that set I love it so much! Am holding off til the winter to order some more full soze brushes from them. Apparently all the heads are the same in all the series, its just the handles that are different. I'd like to eventually get all the basic brushes. 13 down a zillion more to go!



Oooh, I have heard and read really good things about those brushes as well.


----------



## LucindaC

I think it's sooo important to have good brushes, it's a waste to put expensive make-up up on with a cheap brush as you just don't get the same effect. I have a full set mostly from MAC but a couple of Bobbi Brown and wouldn't be without them, I've had them for about 4 years and they're still going strong. I use the MAC brush cleaner with warm water to clean them, I've tried shampoo but it makes them go a bit 'fluffy'.


----------



## h4nn4h94

Just started out my collection with a YSL blusher brush, and my first makeup brush last year was an elizabeth arden one! I definately believe its worth investing in decent brushes- once washed properly they can last for years!


----------



## oceansportrait

bluejinx said:


> I've said it a hundred times before but I'll say it again. Hakuhodo bruhes!!!!!!!! And the Kokutan (Ebony) Portable Mini Set is not only the best travel set I've ever seen touched felt, but at times at home I use that set I love it so much! Am holding off til the winter to order some more full soze brushes from them. Apparently all the heads are the same in all the series, its just the handles that are different. I'd like to eventually get all the basic brushes. 13 down a zillion more to go!


 
I'm interested in getting a hakuhodo brush to apply mineral makeup---do you have a recommendation?


----------



## bluejinx

oceansportrait said:


> I'm interested in getting a hakuhodo brush to apply mineral makeup---do you have a recommendation?



I've never used mineral makeup! Sorry!! But I've emailed them twice with questions and they have been very very friendly, helpful and FAST (same evening!!) When responding.


----------



## Beriloffun

I just bought the Mac 275 from the MUA's suggestion, and I really like it so far! its got the perfect shape to blend out my crease all the way across my eye.

I was watching temptalia's review on it and she said she uses it for concealer? hmm...I wonder how it will work with cream eyeshadow!


----------



## oceansportrait

bluejinx said:


> I've never used mineral makeup! Sorry!! But I've emailed them twice with questions and they have been very very friendly, helpful and FAST (same evening!!) When responding.


 
You're right, they were super speedy in their response (now if only I could save up money just as fast so I could afford these XD)

Just in case people would like to know this info, here's what they replied back to me:

_Thank you for your email.
If you would like to apply the mineral foundation softly, we would recommend using the *K002* (K series), *G531* (G series), *B509BkSL* (Basic series).

If you are looking for buffer type brush, our *Kinoko brushes* or *G527* are suitable for the purpose. 

It depends how you would like to finish your makeup.
Please feel free to email us if you have any questions.
Again, thank you for your interest in Hakuhodo Makeup Brushes.

Best regards,
Hakuhodo USA Online Shop_​I would LOVE to get the large Kinoko brush, but it's a whopping $220...gahh~ G527 looks amazing too, and it's a lot cheaper in comparison (~$60)   

Does anyone have any recommendations for a Hakuhodo brush that's good for blending eyeshadow??


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Are the Chanel eye brushes good?


----------



## bluejinx

CoachDivaNC said:


> Are the Chanel eye brushes good?



I have the american concealer brush and don't love it. The european one that they sell here seems much better. The trish mcenvoy the point brush is what I'm using now. Like it much better than the chanel.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

bluejinx said:


> I have the american concealer brush and don't love it. The european one that they sell here seems much better. The trish mcenvoy the point brush is what I'm using now. Like it much better than the chanel.



Trish McEvoy brushes are made of really high quality, and are excellent brushes. I believe she uses squirrel hair and they are really soft.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Thanks Ladies  I am checking out Trish McEvoy site now!


----------



## dinasulivan

Please please if anyone knows where to them from>>>>I have tried many websites but no luck


----------



## bubbleloba

Another vote for Trish McEvoy. Her brushes (blush and powder) are really soft and durable!


----------



## Bethc

I'm trying out 2 of the Burberry eye shadow brushes... I'll report back


----------



## Love Of My Life

just bought at Space NK Sunday the by terry brushes... eye shadow, powder & lip
brush... love them and they will be 50% off on the Space NK website shortly..


----------



## pupeluv

hotshot said:


> just bought at Space NK Sunday the by terry brushes... eye shadow, powder & lip
> brush... love them and they will be 50% off on the Space NK website shortly..


 

Glad you like them...I've never tried their brushes. I've been stalking the website since you mentioned it, Thanks again.

BTW, I also do not own any Trish brushes and have always wanted some....where to start, what are the best ones to start with? same with the Hakuhodo brushes. I can't wait for TheNonBlonde to do her top brushes reviews.


----------



## bubbleloba

pupeluv said:


> BTW, I also do not own any Trish brushes and have always wanted some....where to start, what are the best ones to start with?



I'd say go for the powder brush to start. It's about $50. You will be able to use it with pressed and loose powder; I use it with blush.






#19 is good too, for concealer blending. Forgot the price on this, about $25-30?


----------



## pupeluv

bubbleloba said:


> I'd say go for the powder brush to start. It's about $50. You will be able to use it with pressed and loose powder; I use it with blush.
> trishmcevoy.com/Portals/0/aspdnsf/images/Product/medium/126.jpg
> 
> #19 is good too, for concealer blending. Forgot the price on this, about $25-30?
> trishmcevoy.com/Portals/0/aspdnsf/images/Product/medium/109.jpg


 


I like the powder brush esp. since it can be used for both pressed & loose powder, Thanks.


----------



## girlygirl3

oceansportrait said:


> You're right, they were super speedy in their response (now if only I could save up money just as fast so I could afford these XD)
> 
> Just in case people would like to know this info, here's what they replied back to me:
> 
> _Thank you for your email._
> _If you would like to apply the mineral foundation softly, we would recommend using the *K002* (K series), *G531* (G series), *B509BkSL* (Basic series)._
> 
> _If you are looking for buffer type brush, our *Kinoko brushes* or *G527* are suitable for the purpose. _
> 
> _It depends how you would like to finish your makeup._
> _Please feel free to email us if you have any questions._
> _Again, thank you for your interest in Hakuhodo Makeup Brushes._
> 
> _Best regards,_
> _Hakuhodo USA Online Shop_​I would LOVE to get the large Kinoko brush, but it's a whopping $220...gahh~ G527 looks amazing too, and it's a lot cheaper in comparison (~$60)
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for a Hakuhodo brush that's good for blending eyeshadow??


 
I've recently acquired some Hakuhodo brushes and I'm loving them!

I do not yet have a blending e/s brush but my most recent e/s brush works really well.  Its S121G in the Kseries.  It was featured in The Non-Blonde's blog and I had to get it (and the S133)!  This applies color very well and I can also blend without losing the integrity of the color!

For blending in the crease however I would prefer another brush.  I don't know which Hakuhodo one would work for this purpose.  I should write in to them as well!


----------



## girlygirl3

pupeluv said:


> Glad you like them...I've never tried their brushes. I've been stalking the website since you mentioned it, Thanks again.
> 
> BTW, I also do not own any Trish brushes and have always wanted some....where to start, what are the best ones to start with? *same with the Hakuhodo brushes. I can't wait for TheNonBlonde to do her top brushes reviews*.


 
I love her brush series!


----------



## oceansportrait

girlygirl3 said:


> I've recently acquired some Hakuhodo brushes and I'm loving them!
> 
> I do not yet have a blending e/s brush but my most recent e/s brush works really well. Its S121G in the Kseries. It was featured in The Non-Blonde's blog and I had to get it (and the S133)! This applies color very well and I can also blend without losing the integrity of the color!
> 
> For blending in the crease however I would prefer another brush. I don't know which Hakuhodo one would work for this purpose. I should write in to them as well!


 
I'm loving my *Hakuhodo* brush too =) I have my sights set on one of the online-exclusive sets, but it'll probably be a while before I get my hands on them (because it's a $200 set ^^; ) 

I went from using horrible, scratchy Bare Escentual brushes to Hakuhodo brushes, and it was a revelation (no joke). The price isn't even that different (I paid ~$40 for my Bare Escentuals foundation brush and ~$55 for my Hakuhodo brush), but the quality is incomparable.


----------



## awhitney

I use Sigma brushes! I've had them for about 3 years.. and I love and use them daily and they are still in perfect condition! 

I have the Complete Kit w/ Brush Roll, and it came with 2 extra brushes too!

https://www.sigmabeauty.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=97


----------



## pupeluv

Most of you guys have probably already read this but I found Question 7 and 8 helpful; http://www.hakuhodousa.com/index.php?itemid=11&catid=3
And about brush cleaning, "Do not wash brush in a cleaner containing any alcoholic solvents", and "Begin combing little by little from the tip of the brush not to harm hair, combing in the direction from the root to the tip. Then turn brush over and comb the other side." < I've never done that. And never knew this, "If you do not use a used makeup brush for a long time, the hair might get worse."


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I've a couple of MAC face brushes, a couple of Bobbi Brown eye brushes, a couple of Estee Lauder brushes and have recently gone for the core collection of Real Techniques brushes which I absolutely adore as they have taken my base to a whole new smoothed out and buffed level. Also got their blush brush which is the easiest brush I've ever used for applying blush. I'm all brushed out.


----------



## Love Of My Life

the Hakuhodo brushes are terrific.. have several and also just bought the

by terry powder brush was a whopping $140US but got it at SpaceNK for $70..

also got the eyeshadow, eyeliner & lip brush all at 50% off... and they make

great birthday & holiday gifts...


----------



## mustardcutter

I spend a lot on makeup products and love  brushes (the way they look, feel, perform, etc.), but apart from the higher end brushes that everyone knows (Mac & Bobbi Brown are among favorites, I thought I'd point out that I also always find myself going back to using the E.L.F. brushes (the black studio ones) - and they're only a few dollars each!


----------



## girlygirl3

hotshot said:


> just bought at Space NK Sunday the by terry brushes... eye shadow, powder & lip
> brush... love them and *they will be 50% off on the Space NK website shortly*..


 
Good to know as I was in Soho and forgot to stop in!


----------



## notoriousliz

I use the elf studio brushes. Super inexpensive, and does the job for me just great!


----------



## ilvoelv

I refuse to use my brushes anymore.. I realized my fingers do better of a job! I use my beautyblender for foundation and even powder. I apply my eyeshadow with my fingers and use my brushes for the crease, blending etc. I have a few great chanel, MAC, bobbi brown brushes I use for blush. Love my fingers!


----------



## ilvoelv

The elf studio brushes I have are fantastic too!


----------



## Samia

Has anyone tried the Real Technique brushes yet? they were  designed by Sam one of the pixiwoo sisters on youtube.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Samia said:


> Has anyone tried the Real Technique brushes yet? they were  designed by Sam one of the pixiwoo sisters on youtube.



Yes, see a few posts above. I got their 'core collection' and also their blush brush - love them!! They're so easy to use and it's given me a new kind of confidence in my makeup application, which can only be a good thing, lol!


----------



## Samia

Cornflower Blue said:


> Yes, see a few posts above. I got their 'core collection' and also their blush brush - love them!! They're so easy to use and it's given me a new kind of confidence in my makeup application, which can only be a good thing, lol!



Thanks!


----------



## pupeluv

hotshot said:


> the Hakuhodo brushes are terrific.. have several and also just bought the
> 
> by terry powder brush was a whopping $140US but got it at SpaceNK for $70..
> 
> also got the eyeshadow, eyeliner & lip brush all at 50% off... and they make
> 
> great birthday & holiday gifts...


 

Did they sell out of the eyeshadow brush? I see the pencil brush, is that the one you got? I'm on the fencil about that one.


----------



## docswifey

Do MAC brushes have the same size/length?

I bought MAC 189 at the CCO and 150 on ebay. The ebay seller swore that it's authentic but when I got it, it is 1-1.5in. taller than the one I bought at the CCO. It is also made in Japan. Im new into Mac brushes that's why Im wondering.

TIA for all the inputs.


----------



## pupeluv

O.k, I couldn't hold out any longer and I ordered the Powder, eyeshadow, eye & lip brushes. I was going to get a lip expert in 05 but it is nearly impossible to find any swatches online. Oh well I was going to get the Trish Mcevoy Powder/Blush brush this weekend...IDK now.   Thank you again hotshot for the heads up


----------



## novella

hotshot said:


> just bought at Space NK Sunday the by terry brushes... eye shadow, powder & lip
> brush... love them and they will be 50% off on the Space NK website shortly..



Thanks for the heads up. They appear to be full price right now so I hope that I don't miss out! 

I'm pretty new to make-up and I only have Bare Minerals brushes so far. I've only used Bare Minerals but I'm interested in trying different kinds of make-up once I'm done with what I have. 

I was thinking about buying the Beauty Blender but if the By Terry brushes will be 50% off then I want to buy some to try out as well.


----------



## gga

novella said:


> Thanks for the heads up. They appear to be full price right now so I hope that I don't miss out!
> 
> I'm pretty new to make-up and I only have Bare Minerals brushes so far. I've only used Bare Minerals but I'm interested in trying different kinds of make-up once I'm done with what I have.
> 
> I was thinking about buying the Beauty Blender but if the By Terry brushes will be 50% off then I want to buy some to try out as well.



They were up just a second ago.  I have plenty of brushes, so I'm not buying, but I got an email from them just now:

http://www.spacenk.com/category/sale.do?cid=EMAIL|MARKETING|NDulge|19|20110804|Shop

Good luck!


----------



## novella

gga said:


> They were up just a second ago.  I have plenty of brushes, so I'm not buying, but I got an email from them just now:
> 
> http://www.spacenk.com/category/sale.do?cid=EMAIL|MARKETING|NDulge|19|20110804|Shop
> 
> Good luck!



Yay they're there. Thanks darling! I swear that I checked the sale section earlier, but the By Terry brushes weren't there.

Make-up experts, which brushes does a beginner like me need out of the following: Pencil Brush, Eye And Lip Definer or Eyeliner Brush? 

I rarely wear eye make-up so I was thinking about passing on all of them, but I was curious because I may start soon. That said, I'd prefer to get the bare minimum for now until I get better at application... but the price is making it hard to pass up the brushes. (I'm definitely getting the Powder and the Lip Brush for sure though.) TIA!


----------



## Cait

There are some brushes that are spendier (MAC #187, #217, #239, NARS#12, #13 & #27 Yachiyo, BB Precise Gel & Blush, Benefit Get Bent) that are absolute staples for me, but I definately have my cheaper staples. 

For one, the Sonia Kashuk Flat Top brush (blush brush size, I'm sure it has some fancy-schmancy name) is my absolute HG for buffing in my MSFN everyday. I really like the EcoTools Angled Eye for tightlining & my brow powder. The QUO Precision Kabuki is excellent for blending my Pro Lumiere around my nose, mouth & chin, and is a dupe for the CoverFX and less than half the price, when Shoppers' is having one of their frequent 40% off sales on QUO brushes. 

I find the problem with cheaper brushes is the quality control issue - my first EcoTools Blush Brush is top-notch, a similar shape and density to my Bobbi Brown, but the second I bought is a completely different shape and the ferrule on the 2nd brush is falling off. The ELF $1 Eye Shader Brush - of which I've owned 6 - has been equally iffy. 2 I bought we're all sticky and splaying, while the other 4 are excellent. 

I'll only take my cheaper brushes when I travel (with the exception of a couple of staples, like my 187s), but I'm not opposed to spending on a brush if it's got great reviews on MUA.


----------



## Lilacgal

*Novella*, I haven't used the Terry brushes, so cannot be of help there. But for starter eyemakeup looks you'll need ~ 

1. A brush to pack color - MAC 139 does a great job.
2. A brush to blend - I'd like for you to get the MAC 226, that is releasing this month. MUST have IMHO. 
3. I assume you are going to use a eyeliner or gel liner - then you need a precision brush for the job. I prefer laura Mercier brushes for detail work, they are quick and application is a breeze esp. for beginners. I love her smoky eyeliner brush, which can double as a pencil and smudge brush as well. 

Once you get more comfortable you can branch to tightlining brushes, and include additional blending brushes as you see fit. 

For the face, my most used brush is MAC 188, even though I have a load of other brushes. I like it most since I apply foundation, blush and highlight with this brush. 

I'm not too crazy for lip definer brushes, I have 2, but I use them for other purposes. I just work with a lip pencil to define/outline and then fill color from a gloss or lipstick. I have seen few MU artists use MAC 217 for blending eye makeup, as a concealer brush and as a lip brush. 



novella said:


> Yay they're there. Thanks darling! I swear that I checked the sale section earlier, but the By Terry brushes weren't there.
> 
> Make-up experts, which brushes does a beginner like me need out of the following: Pencil Brush, Eye And Lip Definer or Eyeliner Brush?
> 
> I rarely wear eye make-up so I was thinking about passing on all of them, but I was curious because I may start soon. That said, I'd prefer to get the bare minimum for now until I get better at application... but the price is making it hard to pass up the brushes. (I'm definitely getting the Powder and the Lip Brush for sure though.) TIA!


----------



## pupeluv

Got my By Terry brushes today, you would think for the original price that they would come in their own case/sleeve... like Chanel brushes, but they don't... they come in a clear plastic sleeve and the box. Anyhow they feel nice and can't wait to use them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

novella said:


> Thanks for the heads up. They appear to be full price right now so I hope that I don't miss out!
> 
> I'm pretty new to make-up and I only have Bare Minerals brushes so far. I've only used Bare Minerals but I'm interested in trying different kinds of make-up once I'm done with what I have.
> 
> I was thinking about buying the Beauty Blender but if the By Terry brushes will be 50% off then I want to buy some to try out as well.


 

    they are on the SPACENK site for 50% off now..

    powder brush, eye shadow.lip brush.. ordered several

    yesterday... they are there just look at all the sale pages...


----------



## novella

hotshot said:


> they are on the SPACENK site for 50% off now..
> 
> powder brush, eye shadow.lip brush.. ordered several
> 
> yesterday... they are there just look at all the sale pages...



Yeah I saw them when gga pointed them out to me a few days ago. 

Too bad the Pencil Brush sold out but it's probably a sign that I didn't need it.  

I'm still mulling over the remaining By Terry brushes. I'm tempted but maybe I should invest in an actual brush set.


----------



## novella

Lilacgal said:


> *Novella*, I haven't used the Terry brushes, so cannot be of help there. But for starter eyemakeup looks you'll need ~
> 
> 1. A brush to pack color - MAC 139 does a great job.
> 2. A brush to blend - I'd like for you to get the MAC 226, that is releasing this month. MUST have IMHO.
> 3. I assume you are going to use a eyeliner or gel liner - then you need a precision brush for the job. I prefer laura Mercier brushes for detail work, they are quick and application is a breeze esp. for beginners. I love her smoky eyeliner brush, which can double as a pencil and smudge brush as well.
> 
> Once you get more comfortable you can branch to tightlining brushes, and include additional blending brushes as you see fit.
> 
> For the face, my most used brush is MAC 188, even though I have a load of other brushes. I like it most since I apply foundation, blush and highlight with this brush.
> 
> I'm not too crazy for lip definer brushes, I have 2, but I use them for other purposes. I just work with a lip pencil to define/outline and then fill color from a gloss or lipstick. I have seen few MU artists use MAC 217 for blending eye makeup, as a concealer brush and as a lip brush.



Thanks so much for the great advice, *Lilacgal*! I really appreciate it. 

I'm still tempted by the sale By Terry brushes, but I'm also thinking about getting some MAC brushes or a Hakuhodo brush set. I think I'll visit the MAC counter just to play around with the brushes you recommended and see what I think about them.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I have about twenty different brushes and they are all high-end. I don't stick with just one brand though. I have Chanel, Trish McEvoy, Nars, MAC, and Hakuhodo. I will say that since I got my Hakuhodo blush brush with the orange handle, I haven't used any other blush brush. It is soft and luxurious and I just love love it and it is holding up very well to everyday use. I really want a Hakuhodo Kabuki next.


----------



## Bethc

I have brushes from all different brands too, mostly MAC, Chanel, and Bobbi Brown. I've recently tried a few of the new Burberry brushes, the ones that i purchased are not unique brushes, they are similar to my MAC/EB eye brushes but they feel really nice.  

I also just remembered that I had purchased a special BB set a few years ago @ BG 10 brushes with white gold and ebony handles.  I haven't used any of them, I've just taken them out and looked at them and put them back.

Part of me wants to save them, but for what?  I'm not a collector.  Would you use them?


----------



## Copper Green

I started out with the inexpensive makeup brushes in my teens thinking  "no way could a brush make a difference."....Yes They Do!!
My sugggestion would be to purchase a MAC brush (save a dollar a day for it), maybe a #217 or # 239, and just compair them to your inexpensive brush.  You will use less makeup (regardless of the brand), have more control and better blending. 
 If taken care of, the brushes will last you for years.  Use a cleaner specifically for them.
I also use Chanel brushes and I have actually found that I like some of the Sigma brushes.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

I like to invest in good quality brushes because it saves me money in the long-run.

xxxxxxx


----------



## oceansportrait

As others have mentioned, it really does pay to invest a bit more in your brushes and get quality ones (I recommend Hakuhodo, but I know many here love MAC). 

Quality brushes like Hakuhodo deposit *just the right amount of product without wasting it *(I've tried cheaper brushes like Ecotools and I find that it picks up ALOT of product and not all of it goes on my eye, quite a bit is still left on the brush, which just wastes it). 

As well, they stand up much better to *regular cleaning* (the cheaper brushes usually start falling apart after a couple of washes).


----------



## brian1234

Different brands of makeup brushes used by the makeup artists for Makeup purposes.but i prefer Mac brushes for my makeup.But you have to follow certain tips while buying air brushed holds more color and more compatible for easy use.The brush size is perfect.


----------



## Kypris

I have an amazing brush set by Bdellium Tools. They come in a nice little brush roll and are anti-bacterial! Super soft!


----------



## Missy1726

I spend a decent amount of money on brushes. I have almost every mac brush and I have a lot of sigma brushes too


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I just picked up a brush by Japonesque from Ulta and was pleasantly suprised by it. I have been searching for a crease brush that is not too short, not too long and more dense and less fluffy. Bascially like my Nars 14, but chubbier, I saw this one and really think it is good quality for the money. It only cost about $20.00 and that is cheap compared to some of my other brushes.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Does anyone own the Sigma flat top synthetic kabuki brush? Thinking about getting it to apply liquid foundation. Is it any good?


----------



## PrincessD

I need your help here, do you think $47 is a good price for the Shu Uemura Peace & Harmony mini brush set? 

Here's a link to the set: http://www.chicprofile.com/2010/10/...eup-collection-information-photos-prices.html


----------



## blah956

what hakuhodo brush would yall recommend for packing on shadows thickly and another one for cream shadows?


----------



## oceansportrait

blah956 said:


> what hakuhodo brush would yall recommend for packing on shadows thickly and another one for cream shadows?


 
You're better off e-mailing them directly. They're fantastic at responding promptly with personalized e-mails. I've sent them a bunch of questions about which brushes would be good for what usage, and they've been really accomodating!--- if the brush I want isn't available on the U.S. site, they even sent me a picture of a brush available only on their Japanese site and told me I could order it directly! Now that's service =D


----------



## keodi

oceansportrait said:


> You're better off e-mailing them directly. They're fantastic at responding promptly with personalized e-mails. I've sent them a bunch of questions about which brushes would be good for what usage, and they've been really accomodating!--- if the brush I want isn't available on the U.S. site, they even sent me a picture of a brush available only on their Japanese site and told me I could order it directly! Now that's service =D



I agree.


----------



## blah956

how long does it take to get a response?


----------



## oceansportrait

blah956 said:


> how long does it take to get a response?


 
Depending on the time difference, about half a day. I've sometimes gotten responses within 2-3 hours of me sending an e-mail.


----------



## justkell

MrsTGreen said:


> Does anyone own the Sigma flat top synthetic kabuki brush? Thinking about getting it to apply liquid foundation. Is it any good?




I recently purchased the Synthetic Face Kit http://www.sigmabeauty.com/Synthetic_Face_Kit_p/smax01.htm

I use the f84 angled brush to apply my liquid foundation and I absolutely love it. It applies my foundation super quick and evenly too. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## BabyPo

My favourite brush is my ultra soft Suqqu face brush, it most certainly wasn't cheap but its cost per use makes it worthwhile.

I've heard the Hakuhodo Chomotto brushes (with pink handles yay!) are excellent but unfortunately they're only available in Japan


----------



## mira_uk

Yes, I adore my Shu Uemura brushes!
I'm hoping to get some Suqqu ones this weekend as I fell in love with some of the eyeshadow brushes


----------



## LauraJean396

I want to try some Hakuhodo brushes!  They are pulling me in slowly!


----------



## MrsTGreen

justkell said:


> I recently purchased the Synthetic Face Kit http://www.sigmabeauty.com/Synthetic_Face_Kit_p/smax01.htm
> 
> I use the f84 angled brush to apply my liquid foundation and I absolutely love it. It applies my foundation super quick and evenly too. I would recommend it to anyone.



Thanks!! I might end up getting this set. Great price for all three brushes.


----------



## bluejinx

PrincessD said:


> I need your help here, do you think $47 is a good price for the Shu Uemura Peace & Harmony mini brush set?
> 
> Here's a link to the set: http://www.chicprofile.com/2010/10/...eup-collection-information-photos-prices.html



I would just call holt Renfrew and order it. That's the safest I would think. And it will come either to the store if your store doesn't carry them, or to your house if your not by a hr


----------



## PrincessD

bluejinx said:


> I would just call holt Renfrew and order it. That's the safest I would think. And it will come either to the store if your store doesn't carry them, or to your house if your not by a hr



Thanks for your reply, bluejinx. I'm not ordering this online. I found it available at the l'oreal warehouse sale that I went to and debating whether to get it. The brushes seems to be a lot softer than the MAC Hello Kitty brush  set that I got a few years ago.


----------



## Copper Green

MrsTGreen said:


> Does anyone own the Sigma flat top synthetic kabuki brush? Thinking about getting it to apply liquid foundation. Is it any good?


 


I absolutely LOVE this brush (F80)!!!!!

Very gentle and soft.  Application of my foundation is more even and  faster.  I use less product.  And I can blend into my hairline easier.  

I highly recommend this brush !!

ps....don't apply your foundation directly to the brush.  Dot your foundation on your face first, then blend with the brush.


----------



## gre8dane

oceansportrait said:


> As others have mentioned, it really does pay to invest a bit more in your brushes and get quality ones (I recommend *Hakuhodo*, but I know many here love MAC).
> 
> Quality brushes like Hakuhodo deposit *just the right amount of product without wasting it *(I've tried cheaper brushes like Ecotools and I find that it picks up ALOT of product and not all of it goes on my eye, quite a bit is still left on the brush, which just wastes it).
> 
> As well, they stand up much better to *regular cleaning* (the cheaper brushes usually start falling apart after a couple of washes).


 
We need a Hakuhodo thread with lots of pictures & comparisons if possible!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

gre8dane said:


> We need a Hakuhodo thread with lots of pictures & comparisons if possible!



Totally agree! 

but I wish Hakuhodo made brushes with a matte black handle. The ones that they are selling have a shiny black handle, and the other ones have a different color handle.  (I know, I am a very picky person)


----------



## oceansportrait

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> Totally agree!
> 
> but I wish Hakuhodo made brushes with a matte black handle. The ones that they are selling have a shiny black handle, and the other ones have a different color handle.  (I know, I am a very picky person)


 
I third that comment!  

I kind of like the Hakuhodo's shiny handles. It's nice to know that if I get a bit of water on the handle while I'm cleaning, it's no big deal because I can just wipe it off. I always worry that the water might soak through for the MAC ones. Plus, b/c MAC doesn't seal their handles, the name + # of the brush rubs off really easy--- I can't even read the label on the MAC brush I purchased just a year ago!


----------



## Aeris

I love Eco Tools brushes! They're cheap, yet very soft and better quality than much more expensive ones I've tried before.


----------



## gre8dane

oceansportrait said:


> I third that comment!
> 
> I kind of like the Hakuhodo's shiny handles. It's nice to know that if I get a bit of water on the handle while I'm cleaning, it's no big deal because I can just wipe it off. I always worry that the water might soak through for the MAC ones. Plus, b/c MAC doesn't seal their handles, the name + # of the brush rubs off really easy--- I can't even read the label on the MAC brush I purchased just a year ago!


 
I have a MAC brush from 1998 or 1999 or whatever year and the name & brush # & Made in France is still on the brush.  My MAC 130 brush (purchased in May or June) name & number is already rubbed off.


----------



## annam

I want to get some brushes from Sigma. I can't believe how well priced they are. I want a duo-fibre brush for foundation, should I get F80 and/or F55? Is there such thing as too big?


----------



## Copper Green

annam said:


> I want to get some brushes from Sigma. I can't believe how well priced they are. I want a duo-fibre brush for foundation, should I get F80 and/or F55? Is there such thing as too big?


 


I have not used the F55 and I see on their site that 3 people have given it  4-1/2 star rating.

I have used the F80 and I absolutely LOVE it!!!!! And 138 people have given it the highest rating of 5 Stars.

IMO, yes, there is such thing as "too big" for a foundation brush.  Too big and it is harder to control and  get into places like the sides of the nose and around the mouth and eyes.  The F80 is a perfect size.

Also be aware that Sigma charges $4.00 PER EACH brush for shipping !
(US $4.00 International $7.00)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Copper Green said:


> I absolutely LOVE this brush (F80)!!!!!
> 
> Very gentle and soft.  Application of my foundation is more even and  faster.  I use less product.  And I can blend into my hairline easier.
> 
> I highly recommend this brush !!
> 
> ps....don't apply your foundation directly to the brush.  Dot your foundation on your face first, then blend with the brush.



Thanks I really want this brush. I'm trying to be good and not purchase anything right now.


----------



## iris1897

Love the Kevyn Aucoin brushes...Bobbi Brown blush brush...and Shu Uemura eyeshadow brushes


----------



## bluejinx

oceansportrait said:


> I third that comment!
> 
> I kind of like the Hakuhodo's shiny handles. It's nice to know that if I get a bit of water on the handle while I'm cleaning, it's no big deal because I can just wipe it off. I always worry that the water might soak through for the MAC ones. Plus, b/c MAC doesn't seal their handles, the name + # of the brush rubs off really easy--- I can't even read the label on the MAC brush I purchased just a year ago!



i will do my best today or tomorrow to photograph all my hakuhodo brushes (only 13) and put them up in a thread.


----------



## annam

Thanks Copper Green. I am ordering the two now. i fugure they are pretty inexpensive compared to my MAC brushes. 

Bluejinx - Can't wait to see your pictures. I am hoping to get some in the future. Will you be reviewing them too?


----------



## bluejinx

annam said:


> Thanks Copper Green. I am ordering the two now. i fugure they are pretty inexpensive compared to my MAC brushes.
> 
> Bluejinx - Can't wait to see your pictures. I am hoping to get some in the future. Will you be reviewing them too?



my big problem with that is that i dont have any other ones really to compare them too.


----------



## richienickel




----------



## oceansportrait

bluejinx said:


> i will do my best today or tomorrow to photograph all my hakuhodo brushes (only 13) and put them up in a thread.


 
That's awesome! I have only one, but if it's one that isn't part of your 13 that you have, then I'll take pictures & post them too. 

@annam - I can do a review of my Hakuhodo foundation brush. I only have my BareEscentuals foundation brush to compare it to, but since they're similar in price ($43 for BE vs $53 for Hakuhodo) perhaps it might be helpful ^^;


----------



## bluejinx

oceansportrait said:


> That's awesome! I have only one, but if it's one that isn't part of your 13 that you have, then I'll take pictures & post them too.
> 
> @annam - I can do a review of my Hakuhodo foundation brush. I only have my BareEscentuals foundation brush to compare it to, but since they're similar in price ($43 for BE vs $53 for Hakuhodo) perhaps it might be helpful ^^;



 i dont have the foundation brush. 

also, all my brushes are from the basic series as for me the important thing is the brush itself. I dont understand why you need to pay more for a higher grade ferrule and handle. if there is a reason, please let me know. If the brush number is the same in any series, they are the exact same brush head. so why pay more for a handle?


----------



## richienickel

Geez you guys reporting my post. I figured it was relevant as you guys were discussing trying new brush brands and nobody had mentioned OCC yet which I had just made a video about. Thought it would be helpful, I have nothing to promote or sell. Oh well better stick to the purse forums from now on makeup forums are to catty for my liking.


----------



## bluejinx

richienickel said:


> Geez you guys reporting my post. I figured it was relevant as you guys were discussing trying new brush brands and nobody had mentioned OCC yet which I had just made a video about. Thought it would be helpful, I have nothing to promote or sell. Oh well better stick to the purse forums from now on makeup forums are to catty for my liking.



_xxx inappropriate comment_


----------



## laureenthemean

Between MAC and MUFE, which would you guys say makes better brushes?


----------



## annam

Hi all,
I got my sigma brushes today. One first look, I really liked them. Super soft. F55 was smaller than i thought but really nice. I can see how these got such great reviews. Anyhow, I just washed the brushes as recommended and the hairs on the 3 natural brushes are kinky. Is there a way i can have them dry straight? it looks like I gave them a perm.


----------



## Hothand

My brushes are mostly Ecotools and Sonia Kashuk. Is it worth it to upgrade to Sigma brushes? 

I can't afford MAC or anything in that range.


----------



## DC-Cutie

annam said:


> Hi all,
> I got my sigma brushes today. One first look, I really liked them. Super soft. F55 was smaller than i thought but really nice. I can see how these got such great reviews. Anyhow, I just washed the brushes as recommended and the hairs on the 3 natural brushes are kinky. Is there a way i can have them dry straight? it looks like I gave them a perm.


 
once they kink up, it's all over.  Nothing you can do...



Hothand said:


> My brushes are mostly Ecotools and Sonia Kashuk. Is it worth it to upgrade to Sigma brushes?
> 
> I can't afford MAC or anything in that range.


 
You're better off with Ecotools and Sonia Kashuk, Sigma brushes are a waste.  

If you want to purchase other brushes try: http://realtechniques.com/ .  These brushes are by Samantha Chapman (one of the Pixiwoo sisters on YouTube).  I have to say, she did a really great job.  I've been using them for about 4 months now and not one hair has shed.  I've washed them and used them just about everyday.  They're super soft, really great quality and perfect price point.


----------



## Kansashalo

My go-to brushes are Chanel, Mac #187, Laura Mercier e/s blending and E.L.F. studio brushes.  I use the SK flat top (blush size) brush to apply my foundation and I haven't found ANYTHING that compares to it.


----------



## BlackApple

Lately I'm really digging Bdellium brushes. I am using those much more than some of my MAC ones. They have some really quality brushes.


----------



## natt

DC-Cutie said:


> If you want to purchase other brushes try: http://realtechniques.com/ .  These brushes are by Samantha Chapman (one of the Pixiwoo sisters on YouTube).  I have to say, she did a really great job.  I've been using them for about 4 months now and not one hair has shed.  I've washed them and used them just about everyday.  They're super soft, really great quality and perfect price point.


I agree with you ) 
I have two brushes for foundation. 
They are really super soft )


----------



## summerxoxo

hi all, any good brushes to recommend? i'm currently having one shumuera eyeliner brush, eye shadow blending brush, a couple of eco tools brush (intend of changing them away).


----------



## MrsTGreen

Just purchased Sephora's Mineral Powder Brush #45. I use it to apply my liquid foundation. Gives my foundation an airbrush finish.


----------



## jazzyj1021

Because of you ladies...
Im starting to build up my MAC brush collection. 
I told my hubby and all he said was "Oh No." ^.^


----------



## EssLondon

MAC brushes are great. I've also heard good reviews about Louise Young, haven't tried any yet though.


----------



## loving_london

At first I tried to cheap out on my brushes, but I didn't like their coverage so I figured for just a big more I could get higher quality brushes. I'm now slowly building my collection, averaging 4-5 new brushes a year. 

I currently own a mixture of Sephora, MAC and Bobbi Brown brushes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lots of people like the Mac brushes -- good to hear + reviews


----------



## matchyg

I bought a Shu Uemura travel brush set, they are fantastic, the blush brush can also be used to sweep powder, it is a tad small though. I think they are better than Bobbi Brown brushes as I bought a set of those for my mum. It's good for small faces and if you don't mind using more strokes over an area. 

I started with Ecotools brushes they are good but they don't give that airbrushed effect that Shu Uemura brushes does. It also aged quite quickly I'm not sure if it's because I'm a rough user.


----------



## dreamlet

DC-Cutie said:


> once they kink up, it's all over.  Nothing you can do...
> 
> 
> 
> You're better off with Ecotools and Sonia Kashuk, Sigma brushes are a waste.
> 
> If you want to purchase other brushes try: http://realtechniques.com/ .  These brushes are by Samantha Chapman (one of the Pixiwoo sisters on YouTube).  I have to say, she did a really great job.  I've been using them for about 4 months now and not one hair has shed.  I've washed them and used them just about everyday.  They're super soft, really great quality and perfect price point.



Wow, these are a great price point! Very low risk to try out, so I think I might pick up a couple before I invest in new MAC brushes.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

I was a professional makeup artist in a high end salon for 13 years and LOVE Target's Sonia Kashuk's makeup brush line! They are very good quality and the price point is fantastic! (especially the smooth handled ones) They are definitely worth checking out especially for basic everyday brushes that won't break the bank.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

girlsnstilettos said:


> I was a professional makeup artist in a high end salon for 13 years and LOVE Target's Sonia Kashuk's makeup brush line! They are very good quality and the price point is fantastic! (especially the smooth handled ones) They are definitely worth checking out especially for basic everyday brushes that won't break the bank.



Agreed.  They're the best brushes I've used to date, and I've tried brushes in a large range of prices.


----------



## dreamingisfree

I've invested A LOT into my brushes. I feel that quality is key and I've found the difference between using a drug store brush and a high end brush is huge.

About two years ago I was spending NYE at a friends apartment in the city and I brought along nearly ALL of my brushes in order to get ready in the morning for whatever we would do. Well, long story short my purse was stolen along with my $900+ worth of brushes and cosmetics. The next day I purchased a number of drug store brushes desperately so I could hold off until I was able to begin investing in new permanent brushes. What a terrible expierence that was.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> I was a professional makeup artist in a high end salon for 13 years and LOVE Target's Sonia Kashuk's makeup brush line! They are very good quality and the price point is fantastic!


 So good to hear! So many people fall for the media hype and want to believe if they pay more it has to be better. 
When I was a young fool, I fell for that too.
So coming from you as a professional makeup artist for years, this is so good to hear.
Thank you for posting


----------



## greenteacups

I used to really scrimp on brushes. Now the least expensive brushes I own are Sonia Kashuk's ones from Target. Most of my brushes are from MAC. I have two sets of brushes for my purse, one from Lancome (for larger purses) and one from Dior (for my smaller purses).


----------



## karmallory

I really love MAC brushes. I have 15 and I really could do with about only 4-5 of them, but they are fun to collect! If I had to recommend my favorites... MAC 266 is an angled brush that I swear by for daily eyeliner (can be used for lip liner too!) & MAC 187 Duo Fibre is like airbrushing for your face


----------



## Christine Dior

girlsnstilettos said:


> I was a professional makeup artist in a high end salon for 13 years and LOVE Target's Sonia Kashuk's makeup brush line! They are very good quality and the price point is fantastic! (especially the smooth handled ones) They are definitely worth checking out especially for basic everyday brushes that won't break the bank.



Are they the black handled ones?


----------



## Christine Dior

bluejinx said:


> i dont have the foundation brush.
> 
> also, all my brushes are from the basic series as for me the important thing is the brush itself. I dont understand why you need to pay more for a higher grade ferrule and handle. if there is a reason, please let me know. If the brush number is the same in any series, they are the exact same brush head. so why pay more for a handle?



Is the only difference really just the ferrule and handle? The brush heads are the same? I've really been wanting Hakuhodos and couldn't figure out what the differences were between the price points.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

No, the basic white handled ones I have. I don't like the textured/squiggly handled black ones, I just like them smooth 



Christine Dior said:


> Are they the black handled ones?


----------



## exotikittenx

I will have to agree that Sonia Kashuk makes great brushes and at an even better price.

My other favorites are:  

Bobbi Brown
Trish McEvoy (awesome)
MAC


----------



## bluejinx

Christine Dior said:


> Is the only difference really just the ferrule and handle? The brush heads are the same? I've really been wanting Hakuhodos and couldn't figure out what the differences were between the price points.



yup. that is the ONLY difference! if the numbers are the same on the brush, the brush is the same head! the letters in front refer to handle and ferrule!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

great info - thanks ladies!


----------



## ByeKitty

I love the Body Shop foundation and eyeshadow brushes! They're affordable and great


----------



## oceansportrait

Christine Dior said:


> Is the only difference really just the ferrule and handle? The brush heads are the same? I've really been wanting Hakuhodos and couldn't figure out what the differences were between the price points.


 
If you're on the fence about Hakuhodo brushes, you might want to take the plunge now. I received an e-mail from them a week or so telling me they'll be raising the prices soon due to rising manufacturing costs. 

I'll be moving to Japan soon, so I'll probably wait until I move there to order (b/c their Japanese site has quite a few brushes/products not available on the US site, and they also offer name engraving into the handles =))


----------



## Love Of My Life

do agree with the SK brushes.. they are awesome


----------



## Christine Dior

girlsnstilettos said:


> No, the basic white handled ones I have. I don't like the textured/squiggly handled black ones, I just like them smooth



Thanks! From your experience, are the brush heads different? I know a lot of people rave about the flat top brush (black handle) and the bent eye liner brush (white handle). Is it like ELF where they have essentials vs studio lines?




exotikittenx said:


> I will have to agree that Sonia Kashuk makes great brushes and at an even better price.
> 
> My other favorites are:
> 
> Bobbi Brown
> Trish McEvoy (awesome)
> MAC



Which Trish brushes would you recommend?



bluejinx said:


> yup. that is the ONLY difference! if the numbers are the same on the brush, the brush is the same head! the letters in front refer to handle and ferrule!



WOW *face palm* that is good to know! Thank u! 



oceansportrait said:


> If you're on the fence about Hakuhodo brushes, you might want to take the plunge now. I received an e-mail from them a week or so telling me they'll be raising the prices soon due to rising manufacturing costs.
> 
> I'll be moving to Japan soon, so I'll probably wait until I move there to order (b/c their Japanese site has quite a few brushes/products not available on the US site, and they also offer name engraving into the handles =))



Did they say how much the increase is?! Lucky you...I would love to have a few brushes engraved


----------



## girlsnstilettos

I've never purchased the black handle brushes because I don't like the handle, but they appear to be the same quality just by looking at them. The black handle line may have more types of brushes though, didn't look that closely. Not sure about ELF brushes for comparison. 

Over the years, 99.9% of my makeup brushes were salon sold brands which are awesome and there is a great variety and selection (with my discount too) or M.A.C because I get 40% discount as well. I am spoiled by that would never pay full price at Sephora or department store! But, when I found SK I was very impressed of the quality vs price point, so I'm happy buying them as well. 



Christine Dior said:


> Thanks! From your experience, are the brush heads different? I know a lot of people rave about the flat top brush (black handle) and the bent eye liner brush (white handle). Is it like ELF where they have essentials vs studio lines?


----------



## Christine Dior

^ good to know, thanks! I will have to check them out when I go to Target.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i have a ton of MAC brushes, a Bobbi Brown, a Chanel, some Sigma, Ecotools, and recently purchased some ELF, which are soooooo soft! i really need to clean my brushes. i find that the sigma ones really hold all the color and get dirty more often. prob means they aren't getting the product too much on my face :/


----------



## DC-Cutie

to test the quality of your brushes, since expensive doesn't always equate to quality.  Clean your brushes in 99% or 97% alcohol.  Just pour some of the alochol into a bowl and swish the brushes around. No water needed.  lightly pat them with paper towel or old tee shirt (terry cloth towels can cause them to frizz) and lay to dry.  

If the brushes bounce back and don't matte, you're good to go.

If they start to stick together, matte or shed - throw 'em out and get new ones.

I've cleaned all of my brushes this way for years. Sigma and another dept store brand (I think they were Chanel) didn't fare too well.

it's cheap, super effective and most importantly: sanitary.


----------



## girlygirl3

I love the few Hakuhodo brushes I have but I do use Sonia Kashuk's brushes everyday!  In the natural collection, I love the large shader brush.  Nothing like it to pat on a wash of color over the entire eye area!  I like the basic white handles in the small e/s brush and I love love love the crease brush!  If there is a Hakuhodo brush that does the same thing, I'm on it!


----------



## DollFace116

The NARS Botan brush is my fav!  She's pricey but worth every penny.


----------



## Jayne1

Do you think it's possible to start a HAKUHODO thread?   I'd love to hear opinions about all the brushes.

I went a bit overboard buying what was left on the site -- by the way, that's a very good selling incentive.  Tell people you're raising prices and everything immediately sells out.

Anyway, between my Shu's and these, I think I'm set the next next decade or two.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^you will be happy with the Hakuhodo brushes... have a few for about 
a year or so & they are still good...


----------



## Jayne1

oceansportrait said:


> If you're on the fence about Hakuhodo brushes, you might want to take the plunge now. I received an e-mail from them a week or so telling me they'll be raising the prices soon due to rising manufacturing costs.
> 
> I'll be moving to Japan soon, so I'll probably wait until I move there to order (b/c their Japanese site has quite a few brushes/products not available on the US site, and they also offer name engraving into the handles =))


I'd love to know how much they are increasing... there were many I wanted that were sold out. If the increase is more than 20% or so -- I'll stick with Shu...

I wonder how long it takes to restock too.  I may forget about them by the time the replacements arrive.


----------



## oceansportrait

Jayne1 said:


> I'd love to know how much they are increasing... there were many I wanted that were sold out. If the increase is more than 20% or so -- I'll stick with Shu...
> 
> I wonder how long it takes to restock too. I may forget about them by the time the replacements arrive.


 
You might want to e-mail them directly and ask, because they didn't go into the specifics in the e-mail (just said there was going to be a price increase). Even if they increased it 20% though, I'd say their brushes would still be worth the price.


----------



## Jayne1

oceansportrait said:


> You might want to e-mail them directly and ask, because they didn't go into the specifics in the e-mail (just said there was going to be a price increase). Even if they increased it 20% though, I'd say their brushes would still be worth the price.


It occurred to me I already know.  That's because I saved all the info on the brushes that I wanted but were sold out and compared them today with the new prices.

Some cheap brushes only went up 10% and some, like the S104 Powder that I might have bought if it were in stock, went from $68 to $94, for example.

I may get some more, I already made 3 orders, but didn't really get the expensive larger ones I wanted since they were not available.


----------



## toobabyish

Yes, because I believe that it's not about the makeup brand that you buy, but the brush that you use to put the makeup on.  I use Bobbi Brown makeup brushes, and I also have one MAC blush brush -- they all work well with my brand name makeup (NARS, Bobbi Brown, Urban Decay, etc.) as well as my drugstore brand makeup. (Maybelline, Rimmel, etc.)


----------



## michie

^I agree. I have brushes by MAC, NARS, Sonia Kashuk, NYX, Sigma, Crown Brush and I think they're all awesome for what I use them for.


----------



## Christine Dior

What do you mean by "matte"? Sorry, the only thing I know about matte is when my face isn't shiny! 

Also, you mentioned that when the brush gets kinky, it's over. Well, I washed 2 brand new MAC brushes (217 and 226) that I have and the hairs located on the perimeter came out kinky but not the ones inside. Was it something I did or used? I poured some of Bare Escentuals brush cleaner into a little bowl and diluted it with water and stuck a few brushes at a time in there (brush head down and making sure the ferrule doesn't get wet) and started rinsing them out one by one. The most they soaked in there was for 5 minutes. Could that be it?




DC-Cutie said:


> to test the quality of your brushes, since expensive doesn't always equate to quality. Clean your brushes in 99% or 97% alcohol. Just pour some of the alochol into a bowl and swish the brushes around. No water needed. lightly pat them with paper towel or old tee shirt (terry cloth towels can cause them to frizz) and lay to dry.
> 
> If the brushes bounce back and don't matte, you're good to go.
> 
> If they start to stick together, matte or shed - throw 'em out and get new ones.
> 
> I've cleaned all of my brushes this way for years. Sigma and another dept store brand (I think they were Chanel) didn't fare too well.
> 
> it's cheap, super effective and most importantly: sanitary.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Christine Dior said:


> What do you mean by "matte"? Sorry, the only thing I know about matte is when my face isn't shiny!
> 
> Also, you mentioned that when the brush gets kinky, it's over. Well, I washed 2 brand new MAC brushes (217 and 226) that I have and the hairs located on the perimeter came out kinky but not the ones inside. Was it something I did or used? I poured some of Bare Escentuals brush cleaner into a little bowl and diluted it with water and stuck a few brushes at a time in there (brush head down and making sure the ferrule doesn't get wet) and started rinsing them out one by one. The most they soaked in there was for 5 minutes. Could that be it?




Matte = kinky or the bristles get really rough and stick together

Soaking can cause this, you really shouldn't have to.  Just swish the brushes around in your solution and let the moving action assist in the cleansing, kind of like a washing machine.


----------



## pupeluv

I got three Hakuhodo brushes today, 133,210,5523; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I looked at the price increase on these and they were not that bad, all together just $15. The 210 was $26 now it's $36 and the 133 was $27 now it's $30....they switched places for the highest $. I didn't look at all the brushes since the price increase but at a glance it looked like the S series really went up the most.


----------



## DollFace116

Just got the M.A.C. #138 this weekend, love her!


----------



## Couture_Girl

i own like 6-7 mac brushes
a bunch of sigma brushes
elf brushes, sonia kashuk brushes, borghese costco set brushes, and Makeup By RenRen's Vortex Brush line by Sedona lace

they all work pretty well, 
except i HATE that my sigma duo fiber brush and the large powder brush shed when i was them, and the dye comes out.
Same with my mac 187.


----------



## Jayne1

pupeluv said:


> I got three Hakuhodo brushes today, 133,210,5523;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at the price increase on these and they were not that bad, all together just $15. The 210 was $26 now it's $36 and the 133 was $27 now it's $30....they switched places for the highest $. I didn't look at all the brushes since the price increase but at a glance it looked like the S series really went up the most.


Nice!

My 3 orders were all over the place, S series, G, Basic and Kokutan... nothing will match when it gets here...


----------



## Christine Dior

Thanks! I will try this next time



DC-Cutie said:


> Matte = kinky or the bristles get really rough and stick together
> 
> Soaking can cause this, you really shouldn't have to. Just swish the brushes around in your solution and let the moving action assist in the cleansing, kind of like a washing machine.


----------



## oceansportrait

The smaller Hakuhodo brushes didn't have that much of a price increase from what I noticed (a few dollars), but the big change was in the bigger foundation brushes. I just checked the G527M foundation brush--- I purchased that for $54 a few months ago, and now it's $66 :\


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

I am sort of in awe by how amazing MAC brushes are---especially for the eyes.  I have the 217 and 239...and I had always used sephora or bare minerals brushes that come in those sets, but man what a difference with MAC---COMPLETELY worth the investment!  I wouldn't dare go back!


----------



## oceansportrait

CCmoiselleCC said:


> I am sort of in awe by how amazing MAC brushes are---especially for the eyes. I have the 217 and 239...and I had always used sephora or bare minerals brushes that come in those sets, but man what a difference with MAC---COMPLETELY worth the investment! I wouldn't dare go back!


 
Well, granted I think Bare Minerals brushes are really scraping the bottom of the barrel...I've used brushes from different price ranges, and even the $5 cheap-o brushes they sell at drug stores are better than the Bare Minerals brushes. I don't know what they make these things from but the BM brushes make my face super itchy.


----------



## roses5682

I just bought a smashbox eyeline brush and was wondering how they compare to MAC before I use it. I have only bought MAC and now I wondering if I should take it back and get a MAC brush instead. Any feedback would be welcomed.


----------



## Rissalicious

I'm slowly starting to invest in some MAC brushes. So far I only have the 208 for lining my eyes. I figured that would be my first since I wear gel/cream liner everyday. But from here, I don't know what to buy next. I'm spacing out my purchases to about 1 brush a month. What do you ladies think my next eye and face brush should be?


----------



## sarahlouise06

I love Bobbi Brown brushes! So soft and a good price point.


----------



## oceansportrait

Rissalicious said:


> I'm slowly starting to invest in some MAC brushes. So far I only have the 208 for lining my eyes. I figured that would be my first since I wear gel/cream liner everyday. But from here, I don't know what to buy next. I'm spacing out my purchases to about 1 brush a month. What do you ladies think my next eye and face brush should be?


 
*Mac 239*. It's a fantastic brush for packing on color on the eyelid. I've tried to find dupes in cheaper lines, but this is one brush that's worth every penny =) I also highly recommend 217 (highlighting area under eyebrows, for blending) and 219 (pencil brush that's good for making the "V", also for lining under eye and smudging to create a smokey eye).


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

oceansportrait said:


> *Mac 239*. It's a fantastic brush for packing on color on the eyelid. I've tried to find dupes in cheaper lines, but this is one brush that's worth every penny =) I also highly recommend 217 (highlighting area under eyebrows, for blending) and 219 (pencil brush that's good for making the "V", also for lining under eye and smudging to create a smokey eye).








*Picture from Left to Right:* Royal & Langnickel BC410, Japonesque Professional Eye Detailer Brush Medium, MAC 239, Japonesque Professional Eye Detailer Brush Small, Burberry No. 10 Definition Liner, Coastal Scents C138

Have you tried the Japonesque Professional Eye Detailer Brush Medium ($19)? It is made from soft, natural bristles and is very similar to the MAC 239 brush (full review), except that the Japonesque medium brush is a little bit firmer, thicker and longer. The brush tip is thin enough to apply eyeshadow on the lower lash line and it does not feel prickly whatsoever. I actually prefer the Japonesque brush over the MAC 239 because it's easier to clean, it dries fast and it's less expensive. It is also great for packing on eyeshadow onto my lids and for applying highlight under the brows.


----------



## pupeluv

Jayne1 said:


> Nice!
> 
> My 3 orders were all over the place, S series, G, Basic and Kokutan... nothing will match when it gets here...


 
Please post a pic of your brushes when ya get them. The three I got look like they match because their all black but one is 200 series, a Basic series and a G series...I didn't really care that they matched....I think yours will be gorgeous with the Kokutan and S series mixed in.


----------



## Rissalicious

oceansportrait said:


> *Mac 239*. It's a fantastic brush for packing on color on the eyelid. I've tried to find dupes in cheaper lines, but this is one brush that's worth every penny =) I also highly recommend 217 (highlighting area under eyebrows, for blending) and 219 (pencil brush that's good for making the "V", also for lining under eye and smudging to create a smokey eye).



Thanks! Looks like I'll be getting the 239 next


----------



## oceansportrait

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> *Picture from Left to Right:* Royal & Langnickel BC410, Japonesque Professional Eye Detailer Brush Medium, MAC 239, Japonesque Professional Eye Detailer Brush Small, Burberry No. 10 Definition Liner, Coastal Scents C138
> 
> Have you tried the Japonesque Professional Eye Detailer Brush Medium ($19)? It is made from soft, natural bristles and is very similar to the MAC 239 brush (full review), except that the Japonesque medium brush is a little bit firmer, thicker and longer. The brush tip is thin enough to apply eyeshadow on the lower lash line and it does not feel prickly whatsoever. I actually prefer the Japonesque brush over the MAC 239 because it's easier to clean, it dries fast and it's less expensive. It is also great for packing on eyeshadow onto my lids and for applying highlight under the brows.


 

That looks really nice =) Unfortunately, I live in Canada and I don't think they sell those here. Either way, I think I'd still prefer the MAC 239 because of the color of the bristles. I know some people gripe about white being a terrible color for brushes because it's so hard to clean, but I like it because it allows me to see exactly how much eyeshadow is on my brush.


----------



## sdkitty

I have some MAC brushes, some Bobbi Brown, which I like. One of my favorites is my Sebastian Trucco face brush for blush.  I just learned they don't make brushes anymore.  Recently I decided I wanted a fan brush.  I didn't want to spend a lot on a brush just to brush away extra powder.  I found one that does the job at Michael's craft store for $4.


----------



## BunnySlippers

Well, it depends. I consider it a good investment, a good brush will last you a long time. I absolutely adore my Bobbi Brown Kabuki, and used to love my Dior foundation brush, but I must say I like the quality of Bobbi Brown and MAC a LOT better.

But, for certain eyeshadow  I buy really, really cheap ones. I have a few cream shadows and paint pots, and because of the texture of those I like to have a separate one for each one, so I don't have to clean them daily and throw them out regularly.

So yes, I do buy expensive brushes, I also have expensive eye shadow brushes, but love to have some cheap ones on hand too.


----------



## BunnySlippers

sdkitty said:


> I have some MAC brushes, some Bobbi Brown, which I like. One of my favorites is my Sebastian Trucco face brush for blush. I just learned they don't make brushes anymore. Recently I decided I wanted a fan brush. I didn't want to spend a lot on a brush just to brush away extra powder. I found one that does the job at Michael's craft store for $4.


 
This. Feel the same way. Some brushes are worth the dollars, ike a good face brush, blush brush, eyeliner brush etc. But for those kind of brushes I won't splurge.


----------



## alove15

I spent a lot on my must have Mac Brushes like the 217, 239, 187, 182, 226, 168 etc. However now I get cheaper nice quality brushes like Sonia kashuk, or ecotools. This way I get to feed my need to try out brushes without splurging.


----------



## dolcerosa

I just bought the 193.  Does anyone one use this one? How is it?  This is my first foundation brush


----------



## DollFace116

dolcerosa said:
			
		

> I just bought the 193.  Does anyone one use this one? How is it? This is my first foundation brush



I just the 193 too!  So far so good.  I'm using it for concealer application.


----------



## dolcerosa

DollFace116 said:
			
		

> I just the 193 too!  So far so good.  I'm using it for concealer application.



Bump


----------



## dolcerosa

dolcerosa said:
			
		

> Bump



Foundation brushes... Which is better.. Bobby brown or Mac 190?


----------



## lovepurse20111

How do you pick make up brushes? Any brand in particular that's good?


----------



## GingerSnap527

Can anyone recommend a brush that can be used with the Maybelline Eye Tattoo Eyeshadows (cream eyeshadows?)?


----------



## declaredbeauty

lovepurse20111 said:


> How do you pick make up brushes? Any brand in particular that's good?



I pick popular brands I guess... MAC, Sephora, and Sigma are usually great quality with a great return policy in case the brush doesn't work for you.. So I pretty much stay within those three brands. If I'm looking at a cheapy makeup brush I lightly pull the bristles if they come out with a tiny tug I don't buy it.


----------



## whitepearl86

i have bobbi brown basic brush set..they are almost 8 years old and are still like new..i LOVE BB brushes

i do have a few sephora pro line brushes and those are nice as well, however i always end up going back to my bobbi brown


----------



## AreYouSerious

I'm trying to get into higher quality brushes, and the most common brand I see mentioned are MAC.  I just purchased the 217 because it came highly recommended as a great first MAC brush, but now I don't know where to go from here.  What would you say are the most 5 important/must have MAC brushes, besides the 217?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

got my E.L.F. kabukis (yes, i ordered several lol) in the mail today and i'm in LOVE!!! they are SO soft and for $5, you can't beat it!!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

AreYouSerious said:


> I'm trying to get into higher quality brushes, and the most common brand I see mentioned are MAC.  I just purchased the 217 because it came highly recommended as a great first MAC brush, but now I don't know where to go from here.  What would you say are the most 5 important/must have MAC brushes, besides the 217?



I think it depends on what your makeup routine normally is.  Are you looking for just eyeshadow brushes or any face brushes too?  

Here is what I use most often:

217 (eyeshadow, which you have)
252 (eyeshadow)
224 (eyeshadow)

263 (eyebrow or liner)
210 (liner)

187 (foundation)
190 (foundation)
134 (powder)

I use a blush brush that's not MAC, because I just like it better, but the 129 is their basic blush brush.

I think these should be most of what you need, unless you want a contour brush or different options.  I like the 190, but it's not a necessity if you just apply foundation with your fingers and blend with the 187 (I can't live without that one). And the 210 isn't a necessity if you use a pencil liner or other liner with its own applicator.  Everyone is different and has different preferences for application.  But I think these are good basic staples.


----------



## AreYouSerious

bulletproofsoul said:


> I think it depends on what your makeup routine normally is.  Are you looking for just eyeshadow brushes or any face brushes too?
> 
> Here is what I use most often:
> 
> 217 (eyeshadow, which you have)
> 252 (eyeshadow)
> 224 (eyeshadow)
> 
> 263 (eyebrow or liner)
> 210 (liner)
> 
> 187 (foundation)
> 190 (foundation)
> 134 (powder)
> 
> I use a blush brush that's not MAC, because I just like it better, but the 129 is their basic blush brush.
> 
> I think these should be most of what you need, unless you want a contour brush or different options.  I like the 190, but it's not a necessity if you just apply foundation with your fingers and blend with the 187 (I can't live without that one). And the 210 isn't a necessity if you use a pencil liner or other liner with its own applicator.  Everyone is different and has different preferences for application.  But I think these are good basic staples.



Thank you!  That's a ton of (HELPFUL) info!  I'm not really new to make up, but I'm new to brushes of all kinds and new to branching out.  I'd used the exact same cover girl colors from 14 applied with fingers (when I started wearing make up) to recently (right around after 26th bday -- about 7 months ago), so I'm not really sure what brushes *I* would use the most.  

I bought the sephora prestige brush set that has like 12 brushes about a month ago, but want to make a long term investment and have those be backup/travel set.  I LOVE the angled eyeliner brush and can't believe I NEVER realized I could use eyeshadow for eyeliner.  I detest their brow brush though, so that's probably something I need to find soon since my brows are light and need some help.  Either a good brow brush or a good brow set (powder + brush/tools).  The other's I'm not loving or hating, just using them.  I do also wonder what's the best brush (MAC or otherwise) for highlighting under brow, nothing in that set suits me for that.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

AreYouSerious said:


> I'm trying to get into higher quality brushes, and the most common brand I see mentioned are MAC.  I just purchased the 217 because it came highly recommended as a great first MAC brush, but now I don't know where to go from here.  What would you say are the most 5 important/must have MAC brushes, besides the 217?



Also, if you want some really great quality brushes that aren't MAC, try Mint brushes.  

www.mintbrushes.com

I have swapped these equivalents for MAC brushes and I love them.  I especially love the Mint #22 brush (flat eyeshadow brush, in place of MAC 252) also there is Mint #10 brush (Flat foundation brush in place of MAC 190).  I think if you just were to purchase the eye brushes you'd be all set for eyeshadow/liner application.  They cost significantly less than MAC, and the creator is a really great makeup artist.  (Check out her awesome tutorials on the site and on her blog- I've learned so much from her!)


----------



## bulletproofsoul

AreYouSerious said:


> Thank you!  That's a ton of (HELPFUL) info!  I'm not really new to make up, but I'm new to brushes of all kinds and new to branching out.  I'd used the exact same cover girl colors from 14 applied with fingers (when I started wearing make up) to recently (right around after 26th bday -- about 7 months ago), so I'm not really sure what brushes *I* would use the most.
> 
> I bought the sephora prestige brush set that has like 12 brushes about a month ago, but want to make a long term investment and have those be backup/travel set.  I LOVE the angled eyeliner brush and can't believe I NEVER realized I could use eyeshadow for eyeliner.  I detest their brow brush though, so that's probably something I need to find soon since my brows are light and need some help.  Either a good brow brush or a good brow set (powder + brush/tools).  The other's I'm not loving or hating, just using them.  I do also wonder what's the best brush (MAC or otherwise) for highlighting under brow, nothing in that set suits me for that.



For highlighting I either use the MAC 239 or the 275.  For some reason I like the angled 275 (or similar angled shader brush) better for highlighting under the brow.


----------



## AreYouSerious

bulletproofsoul said:


> Also, if you want some really great quality brushes that aren't MAC, try Mint brushes.
> 
> www.mintbrushes.com
> 
> I have swapped these equivalents for MAC brushes and I love them.  I especially love the Mint #22 brush (flat eyeshadow brush, in place of MAC 252) also there is Mint #10 brush (Flat foundation brush in place of MAC 190).  I think if you just were to purchase the eye brushes you'd be all set for eyeshadow/liner application.  They cost significantly less than MAC, and the creator is a really great makeup artist.  (Check out her awesome tutorials on the site and on her blog- I've learned so much from her!)



are these sold in person anywhere?  Seeing them/purchasing them in person is fairly important to me since I'm a newb.   I appreciate all the help!


----------



## GenYbagaddict

I am very very recently branching into brushes too. Have been using the compact's sponges and fingers up till now, but I stopped using blush five years ago because I kept getting pimples which I blame my brushes for.

My only face brush at the moment is a retractable one because I just feel it is more hygienic that it isn't exposed when I am not using it. 

Any tips on how you store your brushes for me before I invest in really good brushes?


----------



## bulletproofsoul

AreYouSerious said:


> are these sold in person anywhere?  Seeing them/purchasing them in person is fairly important to me since I'm a newb.   I appreciate all the help!



No, these aren't available in a physical location. Just online.  MAC is definitely the way the way to go as far as an in-person purchase.


----------



## Marinela

I love the brushes from the Body Shop. They are perfect  I have all kinds. May be Mac is the best that I ever tried but the body's shop are good, too.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

flsurfergirl3 said:


> got my E.L.F. kabukis (yes, i ordered several lol) in the mail today and i'm in LOVE!!! they are SO soft and for $5, you can't beat it!!


 
I ordered two brushes from ELF some time ago and I really like them, and for this price thay are worth it )


----------



## alice87

Sephora, elf, sonia kashuk, ecotools, I think there are multiply threads about brushes here.


----------



## lightdays

I have a Chanel foundation brush. It's the best I wouldn't change it to any other brand.


----------



## dolcerosa

I'm trying bobby brown foundation brush.  Some days I like it other days I don't.  I'm having a hard time finding the right brush


----------



## mzlesley

I have a set from Smashbox. Then I got a set from Sigma..never going back. Just sad I didn't order the kabuki when I ordered the set..will go back later and get the kabuki though. Sigma has awesome brushes (except maybe the concealer brush..I use it as another eyeshadow brush). However, I have NOT used MAC brushes..so I can't compare them.


----------



## raindiamonds

I Love sigma brushes,I do have some drugstore brushes as well. I have never tried most of the brands I have seen in this thread other then ELF I do have one of those kinds too.


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

I just got a set of the Sigma Miss Bunny brushes today and I love them. I also got the flat kabuki F80. The rest of my brushes are by Real Techniques and MAC. I love them all!


----------



## DivaCrat09

*I've never tried Sigma. I have ELF and Sonia K. and some cheap no name brushes. They do the trick. Always looking for more. *


----------



## MrsTGreen

I've been watching Pixiwoo videos and I'm interested in the Real Techniques brushes. Might have to check them out @ Ulta.


----------



## shoppaholic

I have tons of mac brushes but i'm curious about sigma brushes


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

MrsTGreen said:


> I've been watching Pixiwoo videos and I'm interested in the Real Techniques brushes. Might have to check them out @ Ulta.



I really like them. I have the stippling brush, as well as the starter kit. They're pretty good. I don't necessarily use the brushes in the starter kit for what they're "supposed" to be used for, but they're pretty good quality. A bit of a pain to clean, but that comes with all synthetic brushes. Cruelty free is worth it though, in my opinion.


----------



## LadyAnya

I have the "touch-up" brush by Chanel. I absolutely love it, to the point where I'm considering investing in the rest of their brushes.


----------



## bubbleloba

My new favorite is Trish McEvoy brushes. They are made well and last a long time!


----------



## Lexgal

I have a full set of Chanel brushes purchased 15 years ago.  They are wonderful.  I wash them with the BB brush wash to keep them clean. Learned last month Chanel is coming out with a redesigned set soon.


----------



## gre8dane

MrsTGreen said:


> I've been watching Pixiwoo videos and I'm interested in the *Real Techniques brushes*. Might have to check them out @ Ulta.


 
I have not tried these yet, but I *needed* to use an Ulta coupon, so I bought a kit for The Daughter.  So far so good.



bubbleloba said:


> My new favorite is Trish McEvoy brushes. They are made well and *last a long time*!


 
I have Trish McEvoy brushes from late '90s or 2000 or so & still use them!


----------



## riry

I purchased several of the Shu Uemura brushes over ten years ago (based on InStyle magazine's recommendation). At the time, I thought the prices were a bit ridiculous. Cut to ten years later- I still use them daily! Money well-spent, IMO.


----------



## annam

I have a sigma flat top kabuki brush (f80) but it never gets clean. I've tried everything and it is bothering me.  Anyone have a suggestion on how to clean it or perhaps a non synthetic suggestion? I've cleaned it using baby shampoo, brush cleaner. I guess it's "clean" but it certainly doesn't look it.


----------



## Rissalicious

annam said:


> I have a sigma flat top kabuki brush (f80) but it never gets clean. I've tried everything and it is bothering me.  Anyone have a suggestion on how to clean it or perhaps a non synthetic suggestion? I've cleaned it using baby shampoo, brush cleaner. I guess it's "clean" but it certainly doesn't look it.



I had a duo fiber brush that I thought was stained from my foundation. Then I used some dish soap and olive oil and it looked good as new! I got this method from Michelle Phan. You should give this a try if you already haven't. Good luck!


----------



## declaredbeauty

annam said:


> I have a sigma flat top kabuki brush (f80) but it never gets clean. I've tried everything and it is bothering me.  Anyone have a suggestion on how to clean it or perhaps a non synthetic suggestion? I've cleaned it using baby shampoo, brush cleaner. I guess it's "clean" but it certainly doesn't look it.



I put baby oil on it when it's still dry and rub in back and forth in my palm (lol) for about a minute or so. Then use dishwashing liquid to rinse the makeup and baby oil out. Gets it clean every time.


----------



## annam

Thanks ladies. I'll try both suggestions and report back.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Just purchased Sonia Kashuk pointed eyeliner brush. Works great with gel liners!!


----------



## annam

I just bought a Quo gel liner brush. The one that bends a bit at the end. How did I live without this all my life??


----------



## DC-Cutie

annam said:


> I have a sigma flat top kabuki brush (f80) but it never gets clean. I've tried everything and it is bothering me.  Anyone have a suggestion on how to clean it or perhaps a non synthetic suggestion? I've cleaned it using baby shampoo, brush cleaner. I guess it's "clean" but it certainly doesn't look it.



91% or 99% alcohol.  Will get is super clean and keep the bristles soft.  Dries in no time.

Olive oil/baby oil can cause slight build-up.


----------



## firstaid

annam said:


> I have a sigma flat top kabuki brush (f80) but it never gets clean. I've tried everything and it is bothering me.  Anyone have a suggestion on how to clean it or perhaps a non synthetic suggestion? I've cleaned it using baby shampoo, brush cleaner. I guess it's "clean" but it certainly doesn't look it.



I have a MAC 187 and I rub the brush on a dove soap bar (the white one) and it gets it pretty clean. I learned this technique from a girl on youtube. Maybe that will work


----------



## annam

DH has 99% alcohol! (researcher) I'll try the dove soap too. So many options. I was ready to throw them out.


----------



## Hurrem1001

When I had the money I did. I bought a mixture of Chanel, MAC and Prescriptives brushes. I've looked after them well so there's still plenty of life in them. However, I don't have the money for these brands of brushes any more, and I actually need to find myself some cheap, but good quality brands. Any suggestions would be gratefully received!


----------



## annam

Got my brushes clean using the alcohol. I am so happy, they are back to white. Thanks!!!


----------



## Lapis

coachlover1000 said:


> When I had the money I did. I bought a mixture of Chanel, MAC and Prescriptives brushes. I've looked after them well so there's still plenty of life in them. However, I don't have the money for these brands of brushes any more, and I actually need to find myself some cheap, but good quality brands. Any suggestions would be gratefully received!




crownbrush.com is a good option also Sonia K at Target has reasonably priced brushes


----------



## DC-Cutie

annam said:


> Got my brushes clean using the alcohol. I am so happy, they are back to white. Thanks!!!



Glad it worked for you!  Nothing like fresh, clean brushes


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

How does the olive oil help beside in moisturizing? Does it help in cleaning too?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lady Chinadoll said:


> How does the olive oil help beside in moisturizing? Does it help in cleaning too?



You don't need to moisturize brushes. It doesn't aid in cleaning, trust me, over time it will cause build up. 

Simple water and soap will work, but I prefer alcohol. It cleans vey well and sanitizes at the same time.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^ Thank you -- so I went an used alcohol on my Mac 168 brush.
It still looks stained. Am I doing something wrong?
Thank you


----------



## DC-Cutie

Did you use 91% or 99% alcohol?  If not, the lower percentages contain more water, so you may need to clean them again or add a little soap to your mix. 

Some of my eyeshadow brushes I have to rinse twice depending on If I  used darker shadows.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Thank you 
I'm not sure what the percentage was, it had been removed from the original container and put into something pretty. It just basic rubbing alcohol
I'll give the soap a go too and see if that makes a difference. Thank you.


----------



## Kansashalo

coachlover1000 said:


> When I had the money I did. I bought a mixture of Chanel, MAC and Prescriptives brushes. I've looked after them well so there's still plenty of life in them. However, I don't have the money for these brands of brushes any more, and I actually need to find myself some cheap, but good quality brands. Any suggestions would be gratefully received!



One of my favorite brushes is by Sonia Kashuk (the green handle ones) and the E.L.F. studio line of brushes (the black ones).

Both can be found at Target.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lady Chinadoll said:


> Thank you
> I'm not sure what the percentage was, it had been removed from the original container and put into something pretty. It just basic rubbing alcohol
> I'll give the soap a go too and see if that makes a difference. Thank you.



Cool!  Let us know how it works out for you   You're very welcome.


----------



## dolcerosa

Has anyone tried japonesque brushes?  I found them on ulta.com.  I'm tempted to buy the smudge brush but debating because I cant actually see it in person (shopping online). What are your opinions?   Good quality?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Cool! Let us know how it works out for you  You're very welcome.


The higher percent alcohol works much better!
I could only find 91% at CVS and its totally better than what I had - THANK YOU for the great tip!


----------



## Fiercefriend

I spend alot on my makeup brushes! quality does go a long way! you get what you pay for! I also maintain them, so they are spotless


----------



## evolkatie

I have a love/hate relationship with my Mac 187s. It's usually hit or miss for me. I've had 4 total and 2 have shed like crazy. Other than that, it's great when it comes to applying wet/dry product. I did buy the mufe stippling brush and I can honestly say that I love it more than my 187. Since it was actually made for their cream blushes, it applies my mineralized cream foundation really well.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i just bought the Sephora Collection airbrush concealer brush today! love it! i have the airbrush foundation one too.


----------



## MC215

I love Paula Dorf brushes. They are so soft, and really great quality. I've had mine for at least 8 years and they're still as good as new. Poweder brush, contour, sheer crease brushes are my faves.


----------



## jaijai1012

What do you girls and guys think about the brush cleaner from Bare Escentuals, Mac, and Sephora? I have brushes from each as well as Tokidoki and a number of random inexpensive brands. Do I have to get a cleaner from each company for their own brushes or is there one that can do the job for all? Also, I usually do wash in soap and alcohol etc. This question is aimed for the brand's cleansers. Thank you!


----------



## MC215

I've tried the Bobbi Brown Brush cleaner which was really nice. But to be honest a gentle shampoo does the trick too regardless of what brand your brushes are. If you're buying quality brushes, then it's real hair, so use hair shampoo (gentle of course) just as you would wash regular hair, or an animals hair. (I just wouldn't use dog shampoo, something about that and putting it on my face makes me cringe ) 

Alcohol is a must though, especially if you use your brushes on other people, cuz washing doesn't always kill bacteria, although there may be a shampoo out there that does that...hmm I gotta research. But anyway, use a low grade alcohol or it will definately strip your brushes of it's natural fiber.


----------



## ehy210

What is better for packing on eyeshadows? 

Mac 239 or 242? The reviews on makeupalley.com for mac 239 say they prefer the 239 over the 242. But, the reviews for the mac 242 say they prefer the 242 over the 239. I am applying pressed shadows.


----------



## jaijai1012

ehy210 said:
			
		

> What is better for packing on eyeshadows?
> 
> Mac 239 or 242? The reviews on makeupalley.com for mac 239 say they prefer the 239 over the 242. But, the reviews for the mac 242 say they prefer the 242 over the 239. I am applying pressed shadows.



I may be wrong on this but IMO they're both the same except that the 239 (which I love) is a bit softer which makes is good for blending too. The 242 is firmer.


----------



## jaijai1012

MC215 said:
			
		

> I've tried the Bobbi Brown Brush cleaner which was really nice. But to be honest a gentle shampoo does the trick too regardless of what brand your brushes are. If you're buying quality brushes, then it's real hair, so use hair shampoo (gentle of course) just as you would wash regular hair, or an animals hair. (I just wouldn't use dog shampoo, something about that and putting it on my face makes me cringe )
> 
> Alcohol is a must though, especially if you use your brushes on other people, cuz washing doesn't always kill bacteria, although there may be a shampoo out there that does that...hmm I gotta research. But anyway, use a low grade alcohol or it will definately strip your brushes of it's natural fiber.



Thank you! Can you tell me how you use the alcohol? I usually pour a little bit in a cup, add water and rinse the brush off but I may be doing it wrong haha


----------



## MC215

jaijai1012 said:


> Thank you! Can you tell me how you use the alcohol? I usually pour a little bit in a cup, add water and rinse the brush off but I may be doing it wrong haha


That's a great way, adding the water to not make it so pure and rinsing right after. I wash my brushes about 98% clean (meaning they are still soaping a little) and then dip them in the water/alcohol compound and then wash them one more time. Something about the alcohol smell in my brushes throws me off so I cleanse then one more time after the alchohol.


----------



## Hurrem1001

I have done in the past, but I can't afford to now.


----------



## jaijai1012

MC215 said:
			
		

> That's a great way, adding the water to not make it so pure and rinsing right after. I wash my brushes about 98% clean (meaning they are still soaping a little) and then dip them in the water/alcohol compound and then wash them one more time. Something about the alcohol smell in my brushes throws me off so I cleanse then one more time after the alchohol.



I'll try your way today, hopefully it'll be cleaner than when I usually do it. That way I won't have to buy those brush cleaners!  I will update later tonight. Thanks for all your tips!


----------



## declaredbeauty

ehy210 said:


> What is better for packing on eyeshadows?
> 
> Mac 239 or 242? The reviews on makeupalley.com for mac 239 say they prefer the 239 over the 242. But, the reviews for the mac 242 say they prefer the 242 over the 239. I am applying pressed shadows.



I'd say 239 for powder shadows and 242 for cream shadows.. I don't like too firm of a brush for powder shadows anyway.


----------



## Samarium

I do kind of I bout nice ones that I felt necessary for me a few MAC eye brushes, and then sigma face ones. Really worth it to invest in atleast the Mac 217 imo it's my fav


----------



## declaredbeauty

I used the Alcohol method.. used 99% Safeway brand.. and it worked great from cleaning my sigma F80 and the rest of my other brushes both synthetic and natural.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I just wanted to post.. Today is the first day I have used a brush to apply my foundation. 
I was watching some YouTube vids and thought I'd try.. I used a stippling brush and I'm so impressed with the difference in my foundation application..


----------



## alyrris

Has anyone bought anything from Chanel's redesigned brush line? I'm thinking of getting a powder brush...


----------



## Lexgal

I now have the new Chanel foundation, powder and lip brushes.  Loving them.


----------



## Leenda

Recently bought new Chanel blush brush along w some fab JC (rose petale- just had to throw in because it is my new fav blush)... Love it so far and the way it's shaped allows you to contour very nicely as well


----------



## swtstephy

I have the Urban Decay Good Karma shadow brush and crease brush. I want to get the shading brush too but they don't sell it at the Ulta near me. Should I get the Trish Mcevoy angled crease contour brush instead since I could get that in person at Nordstrom? Which one is better and more worth the money? If I order the UD brush I would have to pay for shipping and it would cost around the same price as the Trish one.


----------



## Purse_Junior

I've used many brushes and Bobbi Brown's my number 1!!!
I've finally collected a whole set of them!!


----------



## Couture_Girl

favorite brush- mac 219. 

and my 217. oh and my SOHO new york beauty blender sponge dupe


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

alyrris said:


> Has anyone bought anything from Chanel's redesigned brush line? I'm thinking of getting a powder brush...



I made a post about the new brushes in the Chanel thread a couple of days ago, but I guess I'll re-post it here since it's relevant:
http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/...-questions-swatches-chit-chat-599386-393.html







I LOVE the black matte handles. It looks so classy and professional. I'm loving the #1 powder brush the most. I've been using it to apply setting powder and bronzer.


----------



## paper_flowers

ehy210 said:


> What is better for packing on eyeshadows?
> 
> Mac 239 or 242? The reviews on makeupalley.com for mac 239 say they prefer the 239 over the 242. But, the reviews for the mac 242 say they prefer the 242 over the 239. I am applying pressed shadows.



both are pretty good, but for something with chunky glitters (i.e lustre finish shadows by mac) or creams, the 242 is great. i have the 242 and 239 but i really really love using my 213 for packing on shadow


----------



## wtmontana

I have a modest amount of brushes mainly from: Estee Lauder, Napoleon Perdis, and SIGMA. I found that after 18 months of use, from day one to day five hundred and forty-seven, my SIGMA brushes have shed the most which makes me sad. One day I'd like to purchase the Rae Morris massive brush set.


----------



## cosmogrl5

wtmontana said:


> I have a modest amount of brushes mainly from: Estee Lauder, Napoleon Perdis, and SIGMA. I found that after 18 months of use, from day one to day five hundred and forty-seven, *my SIGMA brushes have shed the most which makes me sad*. One day I'd like to purchase the Rae Morris massive brush set.



That's good to know.  I have been thinking about investing in good brushes and was considering Sigma (and I have a coupon).  I might look into MAC brushes.  Right now, I am mainly using Bobbi Brown, Bare Minerals, and ELF (which I actually do like).


----------



## wtmontana

cosmogrl5 said:


> That's good to know.  I have been thinking about investing in good brushes and was considering Sigma (and I have a coupon).  I might look into MAC brushes.  Right now, I am mainly using Bobbi Brown, Bare Minerals, and ELF (which I actually do like).



Don't get me wrong, I adore my SIGMA brushes and they are without a doubt the best value for my brush that I've gotten, but I hate the fact that they shed... Constantly. I'd love to go with MAC brushes - they're meant to be some of the best (although my Estee Lauder ones that I have didn't age as well as I thought they would, but I've had them for aaaaages and am looking at replacing them with some of the new EL ones which are the same group as MAC  hooray) but the Rae Morris lot is so super tempting haha. Almost as tempting as a LV Speedy 30


----------



## mtcardaropoli

I recently purchased a Ecco bronzer brush wow!! The best brush to apply my Laura geller powder foundation !!! Great quality paid $9.00 at Xmas shops


----------



## Lola

I have alot of brushes, but I really just keep coming back to my MAC 239 and 217.  I don't think they will ever get replaced.  Actually I have 2 217s because I just love that brush.


----------



## keodi

I love my MAC and Hakuhodo brushes. Well worth the$$ spent. Some of my MAC brushes I've owned since 99. My Hakuhodo ones are holding up really well since I got them 3 years ago.


----------



## Charee

I use Bobbi Brown brushes, but recently ordered in the Chanel powder and blush brushes.  I hope they're nice!  I did want to get another Bobbi powder brush, but they're $120 (the Chanel is "only" $80-something) in Australia so no way!


----------



## citypsyche

Oh me, oh my.  I have lost count of how many brushes I own.  It's an obsession.  Because I've been around since dinosaurs ruled the earth, I've had lots of time to acquire many different brands.  I've got Trish McEvoy (I think she was my gateway drug), MAC, Laura Mercier, Versace (yes, they once had a makeup line), Paula Dorf, MUFE, Il Makiage, Shu Uemura, Lancome, Prescriptives, Sonia Kashuk, Stila, Smashbox, E.L.F., EcoTools, Real Techniques, La Bella Donna, something called Royal & Langnickel S.I.L.K. (no idea where that came from), Sephora, Japonesque.  There may be others hiding somewhere.  It's okay to call me crazy.  I don't mind.


----------



## pmburk

The majority of my brushes are MAC. After years of lusting after them, I finally asked my husband for them last Christmas, and he bought them for me. I have to say, I *love* them, and I'm so glad I finally got what I really wanted.

I also have a small set of Hakuhodo brushes which were a gift. They are amazing brushes, highly recommend! I have a few Sigmas (namely the F80 and F82 - fantastic!), and a couple of leftover ELF Studio brushes that I still use & love. Their flat-top powder brush cannot be beat.


----------



## poppyseed

citypsyche said:


> Oh me, oh my. I have lost count of how many brushes I own. It's an obsession. Because I've been around since dinosaurs ruled the earth, I've had lots of time to acquire many different brands. I've got Trish McEvoy (I think she was my gateway drug), MAC, Laura Mercier, Versace (yes, they once had a makeup line), Paula Dorf, MUFE, Il Makiage, Shu Uemura, Lancome, Prescriptives, Sonia Kashuk, Stila, Smashbox, E.L.F., EcoTools, Real Techniques, La Bella Donna, something called Royal & Langnickel S.I.L.K. (no idea where that came from), Sephora, Japonesque. There may be others hiding somewhere. It's okay to call me crazy. I don't mind.


 

Royal & Langnickel are a UK brand I belive, I heard they're decent quality.  I think they also make painting brushes.


----------



## poppyseed

Has anyone got a good tip for a good and not too pricey travel set please? 
Something with short handles to save space...I have some shorter brushes that I will be taking, but still need powder/bronzer/blush brushes and some eye brushes, something like Mac 239 and 217...


----------



## nordysgal

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Has anyone got a good tip for a good and not too pricey travel set please?
> Something with short handles to save space...I have some shorter brushes that I will be taking, but still need powder/bronzer/blush brushes and some eye brushes, something like Mac 239 and 217...



If you live near an outlet mall that has a Cosmetics Company Store, I would recommend the MAC It Makes Perfect essential brush kit from this past holiday season. I just bought it yesterday, and it includes short handle versions of the 167, 168, 212, 217, and 239 brushes. I think it's a great kit, and hits all the brushes you mentioned. You may also be able to try googling and finding a set online... HTH!


----------



## raiderette74

Everytime I get a new Tarte brush I fall in love! Can't wait til they release a holiday set this year.


----------



## bluejinx

poppyseed said:


> Has anyone got a good tip for a good and not too pricey travel set please?
> Something with short handles to save space...I have some shorter brushes that I will be taking, but still need powder/bronzer/blush brushes and some eye brushes, something like Mac 239 and 217...



Since many travel brush sets suck (MAC) have you thought of just getting spares of your faves and cutting down the handles?


----------



## alliemia

poppyseed said:


> Has anyone got a good tip for a good and not too pricey travel set please?
> Something with short handles to save space...I have some shorter brushes that I will be taking, but still need powder/bronzer/blush brushes and some eye brushes, something like Mac 239 and 217...



They don't come out with them as frequently anymore, but when Trish McEvoy does her travel brush sets, don't hesitate. They are literally the same brush heads as her full size brushes, but on shorter handles. I've been using two of these mini brush sets for years and they all look brand new. And I use them everyday to put my makeup on.

Here in this article I found a good pic.
http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/10/trish-mcevoy-delicate-beauty-voyager.html

The photos in that article I notice show the brushes in a set with a palette. In the past, they've sold a mini brush set with just the quilted case and it's been around $60 or so.


----------



## Bella613

I just bought a two Sigma brushes and I love them.

My favorites are still MAC.
I'm still using a MAC powder brush from 1993.
But, I'm extremely careful with my brushes; cleaning them regularly and washing them with baby shampoo every few weeks.


----------



## pinknyanko

Chinese brush company the makeup show makes excellent brushes for a reasonable price. On par with trish mcevoy but cheaper. Good travel sets too.


----------



## elliesmakeup

I'm always intrigued by the super expensive brushes at Chanel or Tom Ford, but are the results any different?? haha
I have a few Mac brushes, then some Real Techniques ones then basics from Crown Brush (:

http://ellielovesmakeup.blogspot.be/
check my blog, ive just started out! (:


----------



## Charee

Does anyone have an opinion on Becca brushes?  I'm particularly interested in the cream make up brushes (cream blush/bronzer brush 34 and multi-use creme brush 59).


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

elliesmakeup said:
			
		

> I'm always intrigued by the super expensive brushes at Chanel or Tom Ford, but are the results any different?? haha
> I have a few Mac brushes, then some Real Techniques ones then basics from Crown Brush (:
> 
> http://ellielovesmakeup.blogspot.be/
> check my blog, ive just started out! (:



I have all Chanel brushes and I like some other ones better like real techniques, don't believe the hype.


----------



## Louise26

I'm obsessed with my Dior foundation brush. It's completely changed the way I do my makeup. And it's not an outrageously expensive brush either.


----------



## ELLE825

My favourite brush is the Sigma F80. It buffs in my foundation very well and makes my skin appear flawless.


----------



## jgeff

Most of my brushes are Sigma, but I also have some Mac, Nars, Etc. I absolutely recommend Sigma, and their brush sets are a great value.


----------



## michie

ELLE825 said:
			
		

> My favourite brush is the Sigma F80. It buffs in my foundation very well and makes my skin appear flawless.



I just ordered this brush y'day. I've been using the MAC109, wantEd to try a flatter top. 

I must say, though, I find NARS face brushes very scratchy. I use them at work and kinda despise them.	LOL .


----------



## keodi

michie said:


> I just ordered this brush y'day. I've been using the MAC109, wantEd to try a flatter top.
> 
> *I must say, though, I find NARS face brushes very scratchy. I use them at work and kinda despise them*.    LOL .


 
the reason why I sold my NARS brushes. You'll like the F80 it does a great job of buffing in the foundation.


----------



## Couture_Girl

my favorite eye shadow brushes are all mac- 217 , 224, and 219.
Face brushes- i like my sigma big powder brush, and my sigma f80/ my beauty blenders.
I really despise the Mac SE travel kit brushes. I rather buy a 50 dollar brush than waste my money on those scratchy gross things. They're such poor quality for the price you're paying.


----------



## declaredbeauty

On the hunt for some new foundation brushes... seems like I'm the foundation brush killer. I've used olive oil and it seems like that loosened the glue that held the bristles in place. So I stopped. Used 90-something percent alcohol and it cleaned it pretty well but the bristles on my Sigma F80 started shedding after I started using the alcohol cleaning method... however this hasn't happened to my eyeshadow brushes or blush brushes. 

Maybe I'll finally try the beauty blender.


----------



## keodi

declaredbeauty said:


> On the hunt for some new foundation brushes... seems like I'm the foundation brush killer. I've used olive oil and it seems like that loosened the glue that held the bristles in place. So I stopped. Used 90-something percent alcohol and it cleaned it pretty well but the bristles on my Sigma F80 started shedding after I started using the alcohol cleaning method... however this hasn't happened to my eyeshadow brushes or blush brushes.
> 
> Maybe I'll finally try the beauty blender.


 
The beauty blender is awesome the only thing is you have to re-place it every 3 months or so..


----------



## Neo007

declaredbeauty said:


> On the hunt for some new foundation brushes... seems like I'm the foundation brush killer. I've used olive oil and it seems like that loosened the glue that held the bristles in place. So I stopped. Used 90-something percent alcohol and it cleaned it pretty well but the bristles on my Sigma F80 started shedding after I started using the alcohol cleaning method... however this hasn't happened to my eyeshadow brushes or blush brushes.
> 
> Maybe I'll finally try the beauty blender.



I've recently gotten the small but mighty Shiseido foundation brush, and I absolutely love it!!! I clean it by first swishing it back and forth in a bit of oil free eye make up remover, and then rinsing it off with a bit of Purity from Philosophy. It's been a few weeks of doing this, and my brush gets super clean but still looks like new, so so far so good. Maybe worth a try?


----------



## michie

keodi said:
			
		

> the reason why I sold my NARS brushes. You'll like the F80 it does a great job of buffing in the foundation.



Yes, it does! I tried it and it is awesome. I like the 109, but it does shed. The F80 created a flawless finish. And, I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed that about NARS brushes.


----------



## stephchi

I purchased a full set from Sigma and love them! They have been compared to MAC brushes.
Does anyone else use these brushes?


----------



## michie

I have a few of them & I really like them. However, I do notice that the ones I see the YT girls use almost always look misshapen. I'm guessing they don't really take care of them.


----------



## keodi

michie said:


> I have a few of them & I really like them. However, I do notice that the ones I see the YT girls use almost always look misshapen. I'm guessing they don't really take care of them.


 
I'm not a big fan of the animal hair sigma brushes. I bought a set a long time ago, for travel and they didn't hold up very well.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> I purchased a full set from Sigma and love them! They have been compared to MAC brushes.Does anyone else use these brushes?


I DON"T care for their marketing / kick-back program that makes me wonder if someone really likes their brushes or are they promoting the brushes to get a bonus point. It was a real let down when I found out that my favorite u tube gal wasn't so pro the brushes, but more pro promoting for other reasons.


----------



## Llisa

I have one Mac brushes sets, Brush is important for makeup. I think it worth to invest.
I don't pay more attention on the cleaning, did someone have good tips for cleaning the brushes?


----------



## FendiBagLauren

The only reason I don't is because I've read so many times that brushes are like little germ magnets and need to be thrown out more often than you think.


----------



## rainrowan

I have about 2 dozen brushes that I've purchased one by one over many years... so I guess added up, it's a chunk of money. My very first set straight out of college was a 5 or 6-piece Chanel, that was $150... 30 years ago!

If I would start all over, I might just buy a full set of Nars and nothing more. I love the two Nars brushes I've got.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Neo007 said:


> I've recently gotten the small but mighty Shiseido foundation brush, and I absolutely love it!!! I clean it by first swishing it back and forth in a bit of oil free eye make up remover, and then rinsing it off with a bit of Purity from Philosophy. It's been a few weeks of doing this, and my brush gets super clean but still looks like new, so so far so good. Maybe worth a try?



I soaked my new foundation brush (ended up getting a sonia kashuk flat top brush) in white vinegar for a few minutes and then washed it with purity made simple. Left no residue whatsoever! Thanks!


----------



## Borse1224

declaredbeauty said:
			
		

> I soaked my new foundation brush (ended up getting a sonia kashuk flat top brush) in white vinegar for a few minutes and then washed it with purity made simple. Left no residue whatsoever! Thanks!



How do you like the brush? Do you use it for your liquid foundation?


----------



## Mediana

Hi, I have to admit I haven't read all of this thread. Its long. Anyway .. I recently got some Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner and I was sure I had some brushes but I seem to have misplaced them. What would you recommend? Bobbie Browns Ultra fine Eyliner brush or Mac 209 or 210? 

Also, I really need a set of brushes for Travel to go along with a Naked Palette + perhaps eyeliner and blush. I don't use make up that often when I travel so I don't want to spend a fortune. Any recs?


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Mediana said:
			
		

> Hi, I have to admit I haven't read all of this thread. Its long. Anyway .. I recently got some Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner and I was sure I had some brushes but I seem to have misplaced them. What would you recommend? Bobbie Browns Ultra fine Eyliner brush or Mac 209 or 210?
> 
> Also, I really need a set of brushes for Travel to go along with a Naked Palette + perhaps eyeliner and blush. I don't use make up that often when I travel so I don't want to spend a fortune. Any recs?



I use the ultra fine eyeliner for a year and the bristles are separating already so bad  I had to cut the fly always because it makes my line ugly. I found that the brush that comes with the maybelline gel liner is much better. I also use a similar to Mac angled brush from Chanel.


----------



## Mediana

8ubble6umpink said:


> I use the ultra fine eyeliner for a year and the bristles are separating already so bad  I had to cut the fly always because it makes my line ugly. I found that the brush that comes with the maybelline gel liner is much better. I also use a similar to Mac angled brush from Chanel.



Thank you. I was actually thinking of picking up one or two of Maybellines when I get to US next time. We don't have it here yet. I'll take a look at Chanels brushes too.


----------



## skyqueen

rainrowan said:


> set straight out of college was a 5 or 6-piece Chanel, that was $150... 30 years ago!


I had to laugh! 
I have a 6 piece Chanel set...I've had for 25 years and still use every day. Still great!!!


----------



## Mediana

Another question. Which of the brushes at Target is the ones to get. Are all good by Sonia Kashuk? There seem to be so many.


----------



## Bagbug

The late great Kevin Acoin's, Urban Decay and one brush by MAC part real hair and the edge is takelon.


----------



## Bagbug

When cleaning brushes do not get the Ferrell wet.  The brush is glued and crimped and will start falling out.  I strongly suggest Synthetic hair also known as Takelon.  Make up adheres and applies smoother.  Did you know the free brushes you get with let's say a blush is made of Phami cat or Pony hair!


----------



## Mediana

Bagbug said:


> When cleaning brushes do not get the Ferrell wet.  The brush is glued and crimped and will start falling out.  I strongly suggest Synthetic hair also known as Takelon.  Make up adheres and applies smoother.  *Did you know the free brushes you get with let's say a blush is made of Phami cat or Pony hair!*



Do you have a source for this? I would like to read more regarding this.


----------



## Bagbug

Mediana said:


> Do you have a source for this? I would like to read more regarding this.



I worked in cosmetic manufacturing for 8 years.  I sold lots of brushes.  I haven't sold them in 4years, but I can remember some of the hair..
Phami cat (like a domestic cat)
Pony hair
Goat hair
Blue squirrel
If I remember. More I will list them.


----------



## Classygame

I have a mix of MAC and Sigma brushes, as well as a Chanel powder brush that I love. While I love most of my Sigma brushes, some of them just don't compare to the MAC equivalents. Like the E40. It doesn't even come close to MAC's 224. And the E65 is worthless. I bought it to use to fill in my brows, but it's not stiff enough. And it's too thick to use for eyeliner. But for the most part, the majority of the Sigma brushes are good quality.


----------



## pquiles

Updated my collection this past week and purchased most of the Real Techniques brushes.  I kid you not... These brushes are AWESOME!!! 
I also have NARS, Chanel, Ulta Pro, Trish McEvoy and MAC brushes, but the Real Technique brushes are quickly becoming my faves


----------



## gunid86

I love my Sigma brushes! they are the best I've ever tried... they blend so well and they have a large variety of them available.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

pquiles said:
			
		

> Updated my collection this past week and purchased most of the Real Techniques brushes.  I kid you not... These brushes are AWESOME!!!
> I also have NARS, Chanel, Ulta Pro, Trish McEvoy and MAC brushes, but the Real Technique brushes are quickly becoming my faves



I also bought real techniques, started with stippling brush and loved it, got also powder, blush, and the essential travel ones. I love them more than my Chanel ones (old ones)


----------



## keodi

I recently bought the real techniques brush best synthetic brush out there. I also have some of the sigmax brushes as well. I got rid of a huge amount of my MAC Brushes and I purchased a huge amount of Hakuhodo Brushes excellent quality!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Bought an eyeshadow and bronzer brush from Sephora on sale. 

They are from their professional (silver handle) collection. They seem nice.


----------



## pquiles

keodi said:
			
		

> I recently bought the real techniques brush best synthetic brush out there. I also have some of the sigmax brushes as well. I got rid of a huge amount of my MAC Brushes and I purchased a huge amount of Hakuhodo Brushes excellent quality!



I remember looking at Hauhodo brushes last year... Or maybe it was the year before.  They are expensive, but the reviewers who own them love, love, love them.


----------



## eurasiangirl

I think the clear-handled brushes by Trish McEvoy are the best brushes ever. They're made with blue squirrel and are super soft and don't shed at all. I have the powder brush, the bronzer brush, blush brush and some of the eye brushes and they've all been great, not to mention really pretty. And while it's not a brush, the BeautyBlender sponge is fantastic for concealer/foundation.

The BeautyBlender sponge shampoo/cleaner is great for cleaning both the sponge and makeup brushes.


----------



## ~Moi~

I use a mix of "high" and "low" end brushes. For the Canadians here, the Quo house brand brushes from Shoppers Drug Mart a great value and great quality.


----------



## LaPetiteSirene

For face, I usually use the ELF flat top powder brush (tinted moisturizer),  Mac 187 skunk brush (liquid foundation), or a kabuki (Bare Escentuals Powder Foundation).

For eyes, Mac 239 for applying shadow, Mac 224 for blending, Mac 226 LE for crease color.

For blush and/or bronzer, Mac 129.


----------



## BeatriceP

I use Dior and Mac brushes.Love the Dior ones, the Macs are nothing special.


----------



## Sydee

I think brushes are a great investment especially if you wear make up most days. I have a few sigmax brushes I use everyday. Chanel and mac are my fav too. I brought 10 hakuhodo brushes which I absolutely love love love. Beauty blender is great for flawless finish foundation too.


----------



## pquiles

eurasiangirl said:
			
		

> I think the clear-handled brushes by Trish McEvoy are the best brushes ever. They're made with blue squirrel and are super soft and don't shed at all. I have the powder brush, the bronzer brush, blush brush and some of the eye brushes and they've all been great, not to mention really pretty. And while it's not a brush, the BeautyBlender sponge is fantastic for concealer/foundation.
> 
> The BeautyBlender sponge shampoo/cleaner is great for cleaning both the sponge and makeup brushes.



I have Trish McEvoy' powder ( $75) and blush brushes too.  I initially really liked them when I first got them, but I don't use them much anymore.  My NARS Yachiyo and Real Techniques powder brushes work better for me.


----------



## LaPetiteSirene

AlJom said:
			
		

> I use Dior and Mac brushes.Love the Dior ones, the Macs are nothing special.



Which Dior brushes do you own? I may want to look into buying some


----------



## BeatriceP

LaPetiteSirene said:


> Which Dior brushes do you own? I may want to look into buying some


I have the powder brush (kabuki-type one) - washed it countless times,still holds shape and it's pleasant to the touch ,minimal fall-outs; 

the cheek brush - very pleasant and good quality, but nothing outstanding

the foundation brush - it's nice, but I don't use foundation that much and I guess that I can't review it properly

the powder foundation one - my favourite - great quality, nice shape, I applied even liquid/cream products with it and was very pleased with the results.

For my eye brushes I mostly use Mac, but will definitely switch to Dior (I already bought my first eye brush from them) since to me the overall quality of their brushes is better.

Oh, can't help but write that I have used Chanel brushes in the past and did not like them at all!


----------



## Anda0720

pursemember said:


> i conccur! mine are from bobbi brown and mac and they hold now since ages


I agree!


----------



## Nakshidil

I tend to use a lot of MAC and Chanel brushes. I also have Prescriptives, Bobbi Brown and Bare Escentuals brushes. I have some cheapies too. Don't know the brands, but they do their job.


----------



## remy12

I like Mac and Trish McEvoy. They last forever.


----------



## Lulugrl

Mint brushes!  They are wonderful


----------



## Mediana

I need a powder brush, any suggestions?


----------



## adoringcarmine

i dont think all mac brushes are that good... some sigma ones are pretty comparible


----------



## lucydee

I love Bare Minerals brushes.  They last forever and clean very well.  I have had mine for years and they still do the trick.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

I currently purchases the Mrs. Bunny travels brushes and I like them so far, but I must say real techniques are my favorites.


----------



## Michiru

My brushes are mostly MAC. But I'm really starting to like Hourglass no. 2!


----------



## KrisCar

joanna said:


> I've started my brush set with Chanel, but don't like them for they are too rough/coarse and hurt my sensitive cheeks..
> 
> I love the soft Versace brushes especially the blush brush... but I can't find their cosmetics line anymore.
> 
> For foundation brush... which I recently found out is a MUST for very even and sheer application, I bought the Girgio Armani's foundation brush and I LOVE it.


I am new to this forum but have been told to shampoo and condition my brushes. To help maintain them, It maid my brushes softer as well.


----------



## TiffanyS88

I never knew how much of a difference having nice makeup brushes would help the look of my makeup until I tried Sigma. 
I highly recommend Sigma. Not overly price & does a fantastic job.

The F80 foundation brush is the best


----------



## lovealwaysxo

I'm loving the Real Techniqus by Samantha Chapman brushes. Great quality and so cheap from iHerb.com


----------



## lopeslow7

I realy like MAC brushes...have had several eyeshadow and eyeliner brushes fo years and they have held up.
I really dislike Quo (Shoppers Drug Mart brand here in Ontario) brushes. They shed constantly and when you clean the black bristle ones the black dye actually comes out. ..


----------



## Missy1726

I use Mac brushes mostly but I have Sigma and Coastal Scents brushes too


----------



## Northergirl

lopeslow7 said:


> I realy like MAC brushes...have had several eyeshadow and eyeliner brushes fo years and they have held up.
> I really dislike Quo (Shoppers Drug Mart brand here in Ontario) brushes. They shed constantly and when you clean the black bristle ones the black dye actually comes out. ..


 
Quo is not to bad for a drug store brand and so far they've held up pretty good, but I haven't cleaned one yet. I have a few of their brushes along with Mac and Chanel, but you do pay for what you get when it comes to these brushes. If Shopper didn't always offer them for 40% off I wouldn't have given them a 2nd glance.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

On a daily basis, I reach for my MAC brushes. My 130, 217, and 242 are staples for me. 

I also love my Crown brushes. The duo fiber HD brushes are the best I've come across in a while and you can't beat the price!


----------



## chunkylover53

Bobbi Brown brushes are my favourite, particularly the blush brush. I also like Nars brushes, although I have a mixture of both high end and low end brushes. Lots of my brushes are cheapies from David Jones.


----------



## lazeny

Shu Uemura brushes. They're a little pricey, but well worth the investment.


----------



## ShkBass

I just bought my first suqqu brush and I honestly think I will just buy those. They are so soft!


----------



## lopeslow7

Northergirl said:


> Quo is not to bad for a drug store brand and so far they've held up pretty good, but I haven't cleaned one yet. I have a few of their brushes along with Mac and Chanel, but you do pay for what you get when it comes to these brushes. If Shopper didn't always offer them for 40% off I wouldn't have given them a 2nd glance.


 
Very true! Just disappointed with the dye coming out of the brushes...


----------



## Ghettoe

I honestly only have Rock and republic blushes. I used to have eco tools but gave them to my sister but they were amazing for drug store and I recommend them if you don't want to spend. I like my Rock and Republic, they are nice and don't shed but I also have nothing to compare with other than eco tools so can't say much. I am looking to try real techniques and mac.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Ghettoe, what kind of brush are you looking for? We can recommend some based on the type you're looking for


----------



## rabbits

lazeny said:


> Shu Uemura brushes. They're a little pricey, but well worth the investment.


 
Absolutely. Initially I couldn't believe a brush could cost so much, but I'm a convert.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ghettoe said:


> I honestly only have Rock and republic blushes. I used to have eco tools but gave them to my sister but they were amazing for drug store and I recommend them if you don't want to spend. I like my Rock and Republic, they are nice and don't shed but I also have nothing to compare with other than eco tools so can't say much. I am looking to try real techniques and mac.


 
Do they sell these at Kohl's now?  I'm curious to try them.


----------



## Ghettoe

kawaiiamaiai said:


> Ghettoe, what kind of brush are you looking for? We can recommend some based on the type you're looking for



I need more face brushes
A powder brush
A buffing brush
A stippling brush
A blending brush (eye)

Actually, I just need a full set. 

I am willing to spend but not exhorbitant prices. Like Nars, Hakuhodo, Suqqu = way too pricey for me
I can invest in mac (some, not all because some of their brushes to me do not seem worth that price), sigma and somewhere in that price range.



Kansashalo said:


> Do they sell these at Kohl's now? I'm curious to try them.



Which ones? The Rock and Republic, Real Techniques or Eco tools?


----------



## Kansashalo

Ghettoe said:


> Which ones? The Rock and Republic, Real Techniques or Eco tools?


 
The Rock & Republic ones.  Since that line moved to Kohl's (and I never shop there lol) I was curious as to where you purchased them.


----------



## PeopleTime

I spent a lot of money on these


----------



## Ghettoe

Kansashalo said:


> The Rock & Republic ones.  Since that line moved to Kohl's (and I never shop there lol) I was curious as to where you purchased them.



I unfortunately purchased mine two years ago when Hautelook used to have those rock and republic make up sales.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Ghettoe said:


> I need more face brushes
> A powder brush
> A buffing brush
> A stippling brush
> A blending brush (eye)
> 
> Actually, I just need a full set.
> 
> I am willing to spend but not exhorbitant prices. Like Nars, Hakuhodo, Suqqu = way too pricey for me
> I can invest in mac (some, not all because some of their brushes to me do not seem worth that price), sigma and somewhere in that price range.



Well depending on what size of stippling brush you want, they have 3. 187 is the largest stippling brush, but too large in my opinion. The 188 is it's smaller version. This is probably the best of both worlds when it comes to stippling. This is the brush I'd suggest you get. Another option would be the 130. This is the one I use (and love), but it's definitely the smallest of the 3 and will take forever to stipple your entire face if you plan on using it that way. 

I really don't have a suggestion on a powder brush since I do not powder my face (extremely dry skin right here!) I know many people use the 150. I cannot say one way or another if it works well however. 

For you eyes, you NEED the 217. It's such a versatile little brush. I love using it for blending, crease work, even all over washes of color. The only thing I say about this one is the bristles are white, so they will get stained easily. I know this isn't a deal breaker for me, but some people care about that kind of thing. Same goes for a buffing brush, I don't really have a suggestion for that one either. 

Another blending brush you should check out is the 224. It's a slightly larger blending brush that is somewhat tapered. I like this as well, but I get a bit of fall out from this one. If you are looking for one blending, get the 217. 

A good (small) eye brush to pick up would be the 242. It allows for precision because of it's small size. Out of all the brushes I have, nothing compares to this. It's my all time favorite eyeshadow brush. 

If you use a liquid or gel liner, you'll want to invest in a good eyeliner brush. My favorite is the 209. It's not an angled brush. It is a straight brush with a fine(ish) tip.

Any others you'd like suggestions on?


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Kansashalo said:


> Do they sell these at Kohl's now?  I'm curious to try them.



I actually work for Kohl's and no we don't carry R&R makeup or brushes. We only have clothes and shoes


----------



## Kansashalo

Thanks ladies!  Well shoot, I guess e*ay is the only route.


----------



## Ghettoe

Oh wow, some hakuhodo brushes are the same price as mac, even cheaper especially the eye ones! *change of heart*


----------



## Mediana

I bought a Mac 130 for foundation. I was suppose to get the 187 but the SA gave me the wrong one and I didn't see it before I was long gone from there. I tried it out but its to small for me and I takes forever. 

I need a new one and was wondering if anyone has the Dior Fluid Foundation brush HIgh Coverage?


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Ghettoe said:


> Oh wow, some hakuhodo brushes are the same price as mac, even cheaper especially the eye ones! *change of heart*


Go for it - loving my Hakuhodos - so very soft. I have a couple of Mac ones too but tend to go with my H.


----------



## Sydee

Coffee Addicted said:
			
		

> Go for it - loving my Hakuhodos - so very soft. I have a couple of Mac ones too but tend to go with my H.



I agree!!! Hakuhodo brushes are just the pinnacle of makeup brushes. You won't regret buying them. And some of them are actually cheaper to buy compared to some brushes on the market.


----------



## pmburk

I have mostly MAC brushes, a few ELF Studio & Sigma, and a 5-piece set of Hakuhodo Basic Series brushes. 

IMHO MAC and Hakuhodo are pretty equivalent in quality, and I really recommend both of them. I know that both of them will last many, many years with care.


----------



## Badkitty424

Mostly Mac brushes but I also use some real tiny regular artist brushes that are used for painting. They work great for fine even linesFor gel and liquid eyeliners.


----------



## Badkitty424

kawaiiamaiai said:


> I actually work for Kohl's and no we don't carry R&R makeup or brushes. We only have clothes and shoes


I know I live in Pa. And the Kohls around here only have the R&R clothing. Perhaps some day they will pick up the makeup line also?


----------



## cosmogrl5

I bought a whole Coastal Scents set, and for the most part, I'm happy with it, but some of the brushes shed like crazy!  For bronzer, my Bobbi Brown brush is amazing, and in terms of quality for the price, I love my Real Techniques brushes.  I buy them at Ulta.


----------



## Girlnyc76

I Just bought 2 Tom ford brushes , bronzer and blush brush.  I also bought all of the chanel brushes ... Loving the new line... Hated the older chanel brushes


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Badkitty424 said:


> I know I live in Pa. And the Kohls around here only have the R&R clothing. Perhaps some day they will pick up the makeup line also?



Could be  I know the line is apparently doing well enough. PLUS I know that we'll be doing away with two of our beauty lines in the next year so we may pick up R&R to replace them.


----------



## mk78

I have just invested in a master brush set by pirouette make up, seems to have good reviews on youtube, and I like that they are 100% vegan and made from taklon


----------



## mk78

Girlnyc76 said:


> I Just bought 2 Tom ford brushes , bronzer and blush brush. I also bought all of the chanel brushes ... Loving the new line... Hated the older chanel brushes


 
Wow that must have cost you a bit. I love Tom Ford make up but haven't explored the brushes yet. I only own the Chanel Kabuki brush


----------



## Girlnyc76

Yes It was very expensive but I really love buying bat quality makeup/skin care.  I felt my brushes needed upgrade I had sigma and some are ok but mostly no.  Mac which is ok.  Cheaper option is real techniques... Very good for their price


----------



## .pursefiend.

i'm just looking for good brushes for eyes. I have sigma brushes but they aren't doing it for me anymore


----------



## Ellekayy

Definitely definitely real techniques make up brushes or sigma.  The best!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> i'm just looking for good brushes for eyes. I have sigma brushes but they aren't doing it for me anymore



Real technique or bdellium, you won't regret it.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Real technique or bdellium, you won't regret it.



Thanks big sis!


----------



## deltalady

I bought the Sonia Kashuk Synthetic Buffing brush a few weeks ago and it is amazing. It gives a flawless airbrush finish. It's very comparable to the Sephora Pro Airbrush #55 but for $12.99 instead of $34.00.


----------



## lostnexposed

I got the hakuhodo blush brush 210..i like it so far. i wasn't used to it at first but it's growing on me. and it's small enough that i might try using it as a contour for me since i have a small face


----------



## sunglow

deltalady said:


> I bought the Sonia Kashuk Synthetic Buffing brush a few weeks ago and it is amazing. It gives a flawless airbrush finish. It's very comparable to the Sephora Pro Airbrush #55 but for $12.99 instead of $34.00.


I agree. I love my Sephora Pro Airbrush #55, but if the SK brush was out a year and a half ago, I wouldn't have gotten the #55. They both give me a similar finish.


----------



## Mediana

I bought a couple of the cheap ELF brushes and they are pretty bad. I will try Real Techniques next time.

Nobody who has the Dior full coverage Foundation brush?


----------



## wtmontana

Mediana said:


> I bought a Mac 130 for foundation. I was suppose to get the 187 but the SA gave me the wrong one and I didn't see it before I was long gone from there. I tried it out but its to small for me and I takes forever.
> 
> I need a new one and was wondering if anyone has the Dior Fluid Foundation brush HIgh Coverage?



I haven't got the Dior Fluid Foundation but ADORE the Shiseido Perfect Foundation brush and really recommend it. The powder Shiseido brushes are also amaazzzzing!

Aside, I am about to order the MAC 188, 168 and 129 brushes from Nordstrom (I live in Australia and they happily ship to my USA address in Torrance CA) but I believe the delays due to Hurricane Sandy will leave me hanging.

My Real Techniques brushes seem OK... I am a bit hesitant but they seem to be holding up so much better than my old Sigma brushes - which began shedding the DAY I got them!! I just thought it was the norm.

Loving my RT & Shiseido not shedding!


----------



## Mediana

wtmontana said:


> I haven't got the Dior Fluid Foundation but ADORE the Shiseido Perfect Foundation brush and really recommend it. The powder Shiseido brushes are also amaazzzzing!
> 
> Aside, I am about to order the MAC 188, 168 and 129 brushes from Nordstrom (I live in Australia and they happily ship to my USA address in Torrance CA) but I believe the delays due to Hurricane Sandy will leave me hanging.
> 
> My Real Techniques brushes seem OK... I am a bit hesitant but they seem to be holding up so much better than my old Sigma brushes - which began shedding the DAY I got them!! I just thought it was the norm.
> 
> Loving my RT & Shiseido not shedding!



Thanks, I'll take a look at the Shiseido brushes next time I go to the department store.


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> Real technique or bdellium, you won't regret it.



I concur with the Real Technique brushes.... I have almost all of them and I love them.  I also have a lot of NARS and other high end brushes... but the Real Techniques are what I'm very, very, very pleased with.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

I use ELF makeup brushes. Their Studio line is amazing!


----------



## jo712

Does anyone use Tom Ford brushes? I've been hearing good things about it online. Though I really don't need any new brushes.


----------



## gidramom

I've not invested much for brushes. Stila brushes work OK for me. I clean them once a week with olive oil and dish soap. They come alive nice and fluffy.
But now I'm looking for a good powder finishing brush. I use NARS loose powder. What is difference between using round brush and flat one? Anyone uses Hakuhodo? They look nice...


----------



## c0uture

I use Stila brushes, I like them. I need a new concealer brush though and I want to try a diff brand, any suggestions?


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

I usually use sigma brushes..  I also have a few Mac and elf ones..


----------



## terebina786

I have Sigma brushes and I like them, however I just got a bunch of Real Techniques brushes and they're the best in my opinion


----------



## pquiles

terebina786 said:
			
		

> I have Sigma brushes and I like them, however I just got a bunch of Real Techniques brushes and they're the best in my opinion



Real Technique brushes are the best!


----------



## citypsyche

Has anyone tried any of the Rae Morris brushes?  If so, how do you like it/them and where did you get them?


----------



## Brenna

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> I usually use sigma brushes..  I also have a few Mac and elf ones..



I have had Sigma brushes are about three-four years now and they are completely falling apart! I need new brushes before college next fall


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Brenna said:


> I have had Sigma brushes are about three-four years now and they are completely falling apart! I need new brushes before college next fall



Awe, that sucks! I've had mine for a little over a year now and so far so good.. I use the the make me cool (teal set), mrs. bunny and sigmax face brushes..
I heard real techniques are pretty good and the vortex brushes and then of course there's Mac.. . I also have a few elf brushes that I've had for 4 years and are still good..


----------



## lazeny

All of my brushes are from Shu Uemura. A little pricey but worth all the money.


----------



## Samantha S

Bobbi brushes is good. I have Chanel travel size brushes from last season


----------



## jenelle123

I use MAC brushes now but I'm looking for more affordable substitutions because I'm considering expanding my makeup brush collection.
I've heard  sigma brushes are similar to MAC brushes. Have anyone tried them? which ones would u recommend?


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

jenelle123 said:


> I use MAC brushes now but I'm looking for more affordable substitutions because I'm considering expanding my makeup brush collection.
> I've heard  sigma brushes are similar to MAC brushes. Have anyone tried them? which ones would u recommend?



I use the synthetic kabuki kit for my face and mrs. Bunny and make me cool essential kit for everything else. I've been using them for a year now and so far so good.


----------



## Mediana

I bought a whole bunch of Real Technique brushes recently and I'm very happy with them. Now I'm all set for a very long time.


----------



## pquiles

Brenna said:


> I have had Sigma brushes are about three-four years now and they are completely falling apart! I need new brushes before college next fall



Real Technique brushes are really good.  You can catch them on sale at Ulta, buy 1 get 1 50%.


----------



## rainbowrose

Second the Real Techniques brushes! They are great. I need to get more of them!


----------



## MoneyPennie

pquiles said:
			
		

> Real Technique brushes are really good.  You can catch them on sale at Ulta, buy 1 get 1 50%.



I wish you could buy some of them individually. Sons of the packs are a little odd


----------



## pquiles

MoneyPennie said:
			
		

> I wish you could buy some of them individually. Sons of the packs are a little odd



I know, but I found uses for most of them and actually am glad I can use most of them for different functions.  I do have almost all of the RT brushes.  Love them so much I purchased sets and have and will continue to use them as gifts for family and friends. 

Here are some of the ways I use them.....
From the TRAVEL collection:  
Foundation brush --  concealer application
Multipurpose -- Powder application (I use the latest application technique rec by Gossmakeupartist -- press & dust)
Domed shadow --  E/S application and blending

CORE collection:
Buffing brush -- Foundation application
Foundation brush -- concealer application
Contour -- contour powder
Detailer -- eyebrow concealer detailing and lipstick application

STARTER collection:  i use the crease, base shadow and eyebrow brushes the most here....
Almost forgot ... I also use the Expert Face brush for foundation too


----------



## hipmama

I love the Sonia Kashuk brushes with the black semi curve handle. I use them for my foundation and powders. Great quality.

Her white highlighter brush is a dupe for the MAC 187 brush. We have both of them here and they are the same except for the price. Here's what it looks like.




target.com


----------



## Aab1983

I own very expensive foundation brushes heard that the elf buffing brush was good to put on foundation so I thought heck for 3 bucks ill get it. Omg!! I love it such i bought 5 more for backup that brush is amazing!!!


----------



## Necromancer

I bought a Real Techniques foundation brush recently and I will definitely be buying more from that range.


----------



## roses5682

Has anyone bought the Nars Yachiyo Kabuki Brush? Is it worth the 50 dollars. I currently apply blush with my MAC 187 and I wanted to know if I should splurge on this Nars brush.


----------



## bluejinx

roses5682 said:


> Has anyone bought the Nars Yachiyo Kabuki Brush? Is it worth the 50 dollars. I currently apply blush with my MAC 187 and I wanted to know if I should splurge on this Nars brush.



I have the Nars Yachiyo Brush. Its kind of scratchy I find and I tend to not use it so much.


----------



## keodi

bluejinx said:


> I have the Nars Yachiyo Brush. Its kind of scratchy I find and I tend to not use it so much.



Agreed


----------



## Love Of My Life

I just bought the foundation brush & lip brush from Hakuhodo.. no disappointment there!!

Loved the red handle lip brush...


----------



## Prufrock613

hotshot said:


> I just bought the foundation brush & lip brush from Hakuhodo.. no disappointment there!!
> 
> Loved the red handle lip brush...


Beautiful choices!  My wishlist from Hakuhodo grows...


----------



## roses5682

hotshot said:


> I just bought the foundation brush & lip brush from Hakuhodo.. no disappointment there!!
> 
> Loved the red handle lip brush...



when buy their brushes how do you know what type of hair you should purchase? I noticed the same brush comes in a variety of hair types.


----------



## bluejinx

Prufrock613 said:


> Beautiful choices!  My wishlist from Hakuhodo grows...





hotshot said:


> I just bought the foundation brush & lip brush from Hakuhodo.. no disappointment there!!
> 
> Loved the red handle lip brush...



My next hukuhodo order will be three brushes. A foundation, concealer and lip. i am not yet sure exactly which ones I will be getting (debating) but probably the k or basic series. Just have to determine exactly which shape/sizes I want. 

Pretty bummed the prices have gone up by almost 30% in the last 18 months, but still very reasonably priced.


----------



## BunnyLady4

roses5682 said:


> when buy their brushes how do you know what type of hair you should purchase? I noticed the same brush comes in a variety of hair types.



I recently did a little research on this question and, frustratingly, the answer was "get what feels best".  So I went to the MAC website and looked at the materials each brush was made of and made my decision from that (e.g. their foundation brush is synthetic, so I purchased a synthetic foundation brush from Sigma).

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

roses5682 said:


> when buy their brushes how do you know what type of hair you should purchase? I noticed the same brush comes in a variety of hair types.





If I remember correctly some brush hair are better
for certain skin types.

I did a google search on Hakuhodo & read what several
make up artists suggested & made my purchase based
on that info..

Good luck..


----------



## tamburger

I don't care too much for eyebrushes--as I do not wear eyeshadows. I just buy cheap brushes for eyeliner and eyebrows (Sephora, ELF, Target). But I splurge on face brushes. I'm very very picky on softness. And most face brushes are too course for me. Too Faced works. I also use a professional acrylic duster brush on my face because of the softness!


----------



## Love Of My Life

still liking hakuhodo after seeing sonia kushak's makeup brushes..

for me the extra few bucks is worth it over a long period of time...


----------



## rizzie

I use Clinique's foundation brush because I like the clear handle.


----------



## BarbAga

Does anyone have the great big Nars face brush?  I saw it today, it looks awesome.


----------



## sumita

I love my Hakuhodo, Hourglass and Rae Morris. I have so many and really like the quality on these 3.


----------



## fufu

I bought my foundation brush from Bobbi Brown. Another travel size from Lancome. 

For eye brushes, I mostly bought from Mac.


----------



## Peacock26

For foundation brushes, i mix it up between Chanel and Trish.. depending on the foundation.

For liquid eye shadow Laura Mercier has a great brush . I also love to use Bobbi Brown's gel eyeliner soemtimes and when i do , i use their gel eyeliner brush -- which really is amazing..

For every other brush i am 1000% loyal to Trish Mcevoy. I clean my brushes often and hers have lasted me years and years. However, i do find myself having multiples of the same brushes because of just how amazing her brushes are. The allow the perfect amount of pigment onto the skin and are the softest brushes out there -- and believe me i have tried most if not all. I am what you would call a product junkie so i feel as if i have done enough "research"


----------



## italian1224

Hi  looking for some good brushes for basics like applying  eyeshadow , eyeliner,blush, bronzer, contouring,and also for my Laura mercier powder. Don't know so confused there's so many to chose from like Sedona lace , sigma , Mac, real techniques, bobbie brown. Please if someone can be there opinion of brushes they like ! Thank you )


----------



## Deanna39

Real Techniques has good brushes for everything you need.


----------



## cldixon1

I have a lot of Bobbi brown brushes.. 

A few Mac ones 

My Nars smudge brush is my favorite for eyeliner!


----------



## michie

I recently got some bdellium brushes and absolutely love them...probably more than some of my MAC ones.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Trish does have great makeup brushes...going to have another look at them

I could use some fill ins


----------



## PowderPrincess

I have brushes from almost every brand.  I think good brushes are an investment that you will have for years.  Recently I acquired a Tom Ford cheek brush.  It was a splurge, but my blush application is effortless and flawless with this brush.


----------



## bluejinx

i bought the MAC 182 and the MAC 150 and the Lise Watier Foundation Brush in the last week. I am on a polish buying ban until secret easter bunny exchange is done and i have been on a brush binge lately......


----------



## giggetta

I have so many brushes! ^^'

The bestest  for me are Real Techniques, Zoeva and Ecotools! And 217 from MAC is my HG


----------



## HayleyWilliams

I have a few mac ones that are amazing. I also have a few paint brushes I use for concealer! they're a lot cheaper but get the job done just the same


----------



## gfairenoughh

I have gotten a few Mac and Sephora powder/foundation brushes and they always shed on me!! The most amazing foundation applicator is the Beauty Blender! I will never use any else again! It changed my life! For eye brushes and my powder brush, Too faced makes great brushes that never shed!


----------



## michie

I love the Beauty Blender, but I cannot apply with it. It's better for me to use for exactly what it's called and blending. Now, I will say, as an oily girl, applying powder with a damp Beauty Blender is the best thing I've discovered.


----------



## Deanna39

The beauty blender is the best tool. It applies foundation beautifully into the skin.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I bought the Hourglass doundation brush today at SpaceNK... very nice & soft
on my face .. no shedding of hairs at all


----------



## Love Of My Life

I added to my Hakuhodo brush collection with the portable set of brushes

I can recommend them & they are forever


----------



## milksway25

yes i do i have all Chanel brushes. My old set was more than 10 yrs old til i replaced it just last Dec when d new Chanel Brush set came out... i think it's pretty good considering how long i will have this set also. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Love Of My Life

milksway25 said:


> yes i do i have all Chanel brushes. My old set was more than 10 yrs old til i replaced it just last Dec when d new Chanel Brush set came out... i think it's pretty good considering how long i will have this set also.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



That is great...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BunnyLady4

I purchased a set from Sigma and I'm kind of disappointed; they shed.  I'm  constantly blinking away stray hairs out of my eyes.  I think they're good enough to hold me over until I replace them one-by-one with higher end brushes (MAC, Chanel etc.).


----------



## pquiles

michie said:


> I love the Beauty Blender, but I cannot apply with it. It's better for me to use for exactly what it's called and blending. Now, I will say, as an oily girl, applying powder with a damp Beauty Blender is the best thing I've discovered.


Can you explain this process, or is there a YT vid for this application?

I am still loving my RT brushes though.


----------



## michie

Applying powder with it? I originally saw Goss on YT do it. I don't remember which vid it was, though. But, you simply dab the Blender in your desired loose powder and lightly bounce it on your face to set the makeup. Be careful not to use too much powder or push into the same spot over and over or you'll cake.


----------



## darkenvoy27

Hakuhado has the best makeup brushes in the whole world! I've tried sephora and YSL and Shu uemura and a whole bunch of other brands but hakuhado definitely blows everything else out of the water!


----------



## DaisySunshine

Real Techniques brushes by Samantha Chapman are really great and inexpensive! I love the buffing brush for foundation.


----------



## Love Of My Life

darkenvoy27 said:


> Hakuhado has the best makeup brushes in the whole world! I've tried sephora and YSL and Shu uemura and a whole bunch of other brands but hakuhado definitely blows everything else out of the water!


 

   I agree with you... hakuhodo  brushes are worth every penny you spend

   They last a long time & since they are available here in the US its

  a great way to buy them

   Also, Tom Ford makeup brushes are also made by Hakuhodo

    The TF foundation brush is awesome


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I just bought my first real foundation (I feel so adult, hah) and also got some brushes. I go on MakeupAlley for basically every beauty product I buy, and found that the E.L.F Studio Powder brush and the Sonia Kashuk flat top multi-purpose brush had great reviews and I agree. I wasn't into spending a whole bunch of $ on brushes but I love these for drugstore products!


----------



## Fljill

Oh ya I'm all over this thread!! I love me some brushes!!


----------



## Fljill

Now this brush is my ultimate favorite!! It has a dip in the center 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Guerlain makes it no clue what it's called but its the bomb!


----------



## greenyoga

Former I'm get used to take brand make-up brushes and always look down those low price brushes,with bias on their quality and material,anyway,it's our most used device and company,yet recently I tried some no-named brushes, seems no big difference from before,did you have the same sense on this ?


----------



## claudia09

greenyoga said:


> Former I'm get used to take brand make-up brushes and always look down those low price brushes,with bias on their quality and material,anyway,it's our most used device and company,yet recently I tried some no-named brushes, seems no big difference from before,did you have the same sense on this ?



I use to think they dont but have recently changed my mind. I've only had one set of Bobbi Brown for pretty much the past few years and never thought about upgrading or changing but recently as I am learning new techniques on how to do makeup. I've realized that it does matter - softness, shedding, maintaining shape, range of color, picking up pigment, etc.


----------



## whykikiwhy

I work as a freelance make-up artist and I have everything in my kit from a $250 vintage Oversized Powder pouffe brush, an almost complete MAC brush collection right down to carrying $2 paintbrushes I get a local art supplies shop, and I have used everything from my bare hands to toothbrushes to butter knifes to to apply make-up to clients and my self. 

 I agree most high end brush brands aren't worth the money but some are, it's all a matter of shopping around and practising with the brushes you get and looking after them properly (shampoo/ conditioner/brush cleaner) 

Also do your research, and look at make-up schools and pro supply stores they often sell the big designer brushes (unbranded) for a fraction of the cost.

But at the end of the day it doesn't matter what you use, it's the end result that matters and I think playing around with all sorts of tools is the best way to go


----------



## Deanna39

Yes! I got my first Hakuhodo blush brush. I love it. Got to invest in more of these brushes. I have MAC, some Bobbi Brown, Trish McEvoy, Shiseido, Kevyn Aucoin, Sigma, and Guerlain, and of course Chanel.


----------



## Millee

I used to not care but lately have turned into a bit of a brush snob. For me the biggest different between the cheap and the expensive ones is how well they wash. Often I'll find cheap brushes that are great and then I'll wash them and they'll fall apart or lose their softness.

I looovvveee Real Techniques brushes! They are so affordable and so good. Haven't found one yet that I didn't fall in love with. I have my makeup done by MUAs a lot for work and I've never seen a MUA without at least a few Real Techniques brushes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I am a fan of Hakuhodo brushes... I have used their lip brush,powder brush, blush brush
& kabuki brushes.

I have also used the Tom Ford foundation brush which is also madeby Hakuhodo.

These brushes are top quality & will last a very long time with proper care.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Deanna39 said:


> Yes! I got my first Hakuhodo blush brush. I love it. Got to invest in more of these brushes. I have MAC, some Bobbi Brown, Trish McEvoy, Shiseido, Kevyn Aucoin, Sigma, and Guerlain, and of course Chanel.


 

The brushes are beautiful & the quality is superb..

I got the vermillion small lip brush to keep in my bag...


----------



## Deanna39

I got to get more of the Hakuhodo brushes. The best brushes.


----------



## Deanna39

That's what I heard. Hakuhodo makes Tom Ford brushes. I have the Tom Ford cream foundation brush. I used it with the Tom Ford stick foundation. Really goes well with it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Deanna39 said:


> That's what I heard. Hakuhodo makes Tom Ford brushes. I have the Tom Ford cream foundation brush. I used it with the Tom Ford stick foundation. Really goes well with it.


 

If you use a liquid foundation, the TF brush is great...

Also,if you are interested the original beauty blender sponge is a great
makeup tool to have as well... especially for concealer around the eye area


----------



## Deanna39

hotshot said:


> If you use a liquid foundation, the TF brush is great...
> 
> Also,if you are interested the original beauty blender sponge is a great
> makeup tool to have as well... especially for concealer around the eye area



I totally agree with you on the beauty blender. It's a great tool.


----------



## yellow08

I have the basic MAC brushes-over 10 years old. I recently started replacing my eyeshadow brushes because I'm getting older and I now prefer super soft brushes. I picked up two Tom Ford brushes (cheek and eyeshadow) love them both but I now plan to add a few Hakuhodo brushes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

yellow08 said:


> I have the basic MAC brushes-over 10 years old. I recently started replacing my eyeshadow brushes because I'm getting older and I now prefer super soft brushes. I picked up two Tom Ford brushes (cheek and eyeshadow) love them both but I now plan to add a few Hakuhodo brushes.


 

I can't say enough about the Hakuhodo brushes... well worth the money


----------



## Deanna39

MAC has some good brushes.


----------



## Time2Bme

I like Mac and Bobby Brown brushes. I have also used Lancôme. They aren't balm but I prefer either Mac or Bobbi Brown. I tried the Smashbox brushes and did not like those, with the exception of the angled eyeliner brush and the eyebrow brush. 

The Quo professional series (black rather than silver handles) sold at Shoppers Drugmart and Murale are surprisingly good for the money. The angled liner brush is awesome - I prefer it to the Smashbox one.


----------



## Time2Bme

Deanna39 said:


> I totally agree with you on the beauty blender. It's a great tool.



I totally agree. It is definitely worth having on hand. I use mine everyday, along with my foundation brushes. IMO there is no comparison between the BB sponge and the cheaper makeup sponges.


----------



## Zahrah

I have Tom Ford brushes.

I was considering several makeup lines before I made more expensive brush purchase. I wanted to have not only great quality functional set, but also aesthetically pleasing, I want all my brushed (or most of them) to match, I do not like having each from different line and of different look.

And I loved white bristles and the mahogany handles.

I have some of them for 1.5 years already and they were great investment. Yes, they are expensive, but they are one of the best, if not the best brushes on the market. I keep my brush collection small, I do not have several of each kind of brush as other people do.


----------



## fufu

I like Make Up Geek brushes and Bobbi Brown ones


----------



## Love Of My Life

Zahrah said:


> I have Tom Ford brushes.
> 
> I was considering several makeup lines before I made more expensive brush purchase. I wanted to have not only great quality functional set, but also aesthetically pleasing, I want all my brushed (or most of them) to match, I do not like having each from different line and of different look.
> 
> And I loved white bristles and the mahogany handles.
> 
> I have some of them for 1.5 years already and they were great investment. Yes, they are expensive, but they are one of the best, if not the best brushes on the market. I keep my brush collection small, I do not have several of each kind of brush as other people do.


 

   I have the Tom Ford foundation brush... its great & FYI, the Tom Ford makeup
   brushes are made by Hakuhodo & do agree with the brushes being
   aesthetically pleasing..

    I also picked up the vermillion hakuhodo set which is lovely to carry in your
    bag during the day & also in the evening.. especially the lip brush..


----------



## bluejinx

Deanna39 said:


> That's what I heard. Hakuhodo makes Tom Ford brushes. I have the Tom Ford cream foundation brush. I used it with the Tom Ford stick foundation. Really goes well with it.



Didn't know this. Do know they make MAC brushes (though not hand made, cut from the bottom, etc) but for the same or less $$ I can get the Hakuhodo ones which are better!


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Hakuhodo brushes are in a class unto themselves..

There are also 2 other Japanese brush lines that I have also used (Suqqu & Chikuhodo)
but prefer the Hakuhodo


----------



## Deanna39

hotshot said:


> The Hakuhodo brushes are in a class unto themselves..
> 
> There are also 2 other Japanese brush lines that I have also used (Suqqu & Chikuhodo)
> but prefer the Hakuhodo



Totally agree. I have one and love it. Going to get more. The other 2 brands you mentioned our hard to get.


----------



## miisellen

i been wanting to try sigma brushes especially the f80 but it seems like the quality varies


----------



## Love Of My Life

Deanna39 said:


> Totally agree. I have one and love it. Going to get more. The other 2 brands you mentioned our hard to get.


 

Very hard to get... you can buy Suqqu from Selfridges...


----------



## Peteplease

I dont haha


----------



## Deanna39

hotshot said:


> Very hard to get... you can buy Suqqu from Selfridges...



Selfridges doesn't shipped to the US.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Deanna39 said:


> Selfridges doesn't shipped to the US.


 

    They will make arrangements if you so choose...

And in addition there are other companies that will ship Suqqu to the US


----------



## dakotacheryl

My favorite brushes currently are the #2 brush from Hourglass for primer, foundation and blush (I use the same brush for all). Also from Hourglass the #6 Domed Shadow brush and the #11 Smudge brush. And from Sephora their Pro Cream Shadow brush. I like the synthetic Taklon (spelling?) fibers as they are great for creams and powders, don't absorb product, and I can run them over alcohol pads every morning after use without damaging the fibers.


----------



## Deanna39

hotshot said:


> They will make arrangements if you so choose...
> 
> And in addition there are other companies that will ship Suqqu to the US



From what I say on a few of the you tube videos that way can be expensive.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Deanna39 said:


> From what I say on a few of the you tube videos that way can be expensive.


 

  They are expensive no question about that.. but if one is looking
  for brushes that will last a very long time these are definitely
  worth it..

  If you are buying several, the shipping isn't terrible & if you
  have a friend visiting/living in London they can easily pick them
  up & ship them to you..

   If there is a will there is always a way

 Many make up artists say that having the "right brushes/tools" make
 all the difference..

   Its a very individual thing make an investment in brushes.. some 
  do & some have found many outstanding brushes at great prices..


----------



## Deanna39

hotshot said:


> They are expensive no question about that.. but if one is looking
> for brushes that will last a very long time these are definitely
> worth it..
> 
> If you are buying several, the shipping isn't terrible & if you
> have a friend visiting/living in London they can easily pick them
> up & ship them to you..
> 
> If there is a will there is always a way
> 
> Many make up artists say that having the "right brushes/tools" make
> all the difference..
> 
> Its a very individual thing make an investment in brushes.. some
> do & some have found many outstanding brushes at great prices..



That's what I heard. Everything you said is true. That looked liked really nice brushes especially the SUQQU&#128515;


----------



## Neo007

Another thing about shipping when ordering through Selfridges: yes they charge an arm and a leg, but they also deduct taxes from your order. Depending on how much you order, or if you make a combined order with like minded friends, it will actually end up being cheaper than if you had picked up the items in London yourself


----------



## Deanna39

Neo007 said:


> Another thing about shipping when ordering through Selfridges: yes they charge an arm and a leg, but they also deduct taxes from your order. Depending on how much you order, or if you make a combined order with like minded friends, it will actually end up being cheaper than if you had picked up the items in London yourself



I totally agree with what you saying.


----------



## Deanna39

That SUQQU blush brush is the one I want.


----------



## michie

hotshot said:


> Many make up artists say that having the "right brushes/tools" make
> all the difference..



Yes, they do. But, I don't know any of makeup artist who is spending Hakuhodo kinda money on brushes.


----------



## Nemirel

I have a few MAC brushes:  #217, #219, and the #239.  Technically I own the #210, but I let my mom "borrow" it 3 years ago and haven't gotten back, lol.


----------



## Deanna39

Nemirel said:


> I have a few MAC brushes:  #217, #219, and the #239.  Technically I own the #210, but I let my mom "borrow" it 3 years ago and haven't gotten back, lol.



I have the 217, 219, and the 239. Good eye brushes to have by MAC


----------



## Gettahermes

i am using MAC brushes no 168, Real tech and sigma brushes


----------



## sdkitty

I have expensive brushes like my Bobbi Brown kabuki and less expensive brushes.  My most recent purchase was an ELF smudge brush.  It cost $1 and it works much better for applying shadow to the corners of my eyes than the MAC brush that was sold to me for this purpose a long time ago.


----------



## kiwi678

I love the Body shop kabuki brush


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lots of brushes around... have fun exploring


----------



## rainrowan

Has anyone used Hakuhodo's wide angled brow brush? It looks like this. Expensive at $65 US -- is it worth it? 

I have pretty sparse eyebrows and have been using an inexpensive Nat Robbins angled synthetic brush for decades. I'd like to upgrade.

I've been looking for a wider angled brow brush that's closer to 3/8" (larger than 1/4" but smaller than 3/4"). If anyone knows of one, I'd love to know about it. The 1/4" brushes are just too small for me.


----------



## reginablair

I haven't spent a lot of money on makeup brushes because I don't have much to spend. I like to have a wide variety of brushes for my varying uses and can't afford to buy expensive. The most expensive brushes I have are from
bare minerals. I have bought an all over face brush, a blush brush, and the new foundation brush for the ready line. All other brushes, including angled blush brush, stipple brush, and eyeshadow brushes, have come from Sephora (Sephora brand), then Nordstrom (Nordstrom brand), and my last set from Coastal Scents. I don't love every brush in the Coastal Scents set but I do love some of their eyeshadow brushes, as well as my Nordstrom brushes.


----------



## Deanna39

reginablair said:


> I haven't spent a lot of money on makeup brushes because I don't have much to spend. I like to have a wide variety of brushes for my varying uses and can't afford to buy expensive. The most expensive brushes I have are from
> bare minerals. I have bought an all over face brush, a blush brush, and the new foundation brush for the ready line. All other brushes, including angled blush brush, stipple brush, and eyeshadow brushes, have come from Sephora (Sephora brand), then Nordstrom (Nordstrom brand), and my last set from Coastal Scents. I don't love every brush in the Coastal Scents set but I do love some of their eyeshadow brushes, as well as my Nordstrom brushes.



I have expensive brushes but I do liked my Coastal Scents eyeshadow brushes also.


----------



## paper_flowers

reginablair said:


> I haven't spent a lot of money on makeup brushes because I don't have much to spend. I like to have a wide variety of brushes for my varying uses and can't afford to buy expensive. The most expensive brushes I have are from
> bare minerals. I have bought an all over face brush, a blush brush, and the new foundation brush for the ready line. All other brushes, including angled blush brush, stipple brush, and eyeshadow brushes, have come from Sephora (Sephora brand), then Nordstrom (Nordstrom brand), and my last set from Coastal Scents. I don't love every brush in the Coastal Scents set but I do love some of their eyeshadow brushes, as well as my Nordstrom brushes.



Try real techniques!!! I swear by their face brushes, the ones with the gold handle as well as the pink ones. They're so soft and find they pick up and distribute product really well. I haven't tried their eye brushes (purple) so I can't speak for those. Ulta often has buy one, get one 1/2 off


----------



## Deanna39

The Real Techniques Brushes are really good especially for the price. I have them and I love them.


----------



## Ghettoe

My problem with hakuhodo is they are not cruelty free. I emailed them and they're not. Still on the search for super soft and sturdy cruelty free brushes.


----------



## jcs226

Ghettoe said:


> My problem with hakuhodo is they are not cruelty free. I emailed them and they're not. Still on the search for super soft and sturdy cruelty free brushes.



I like bdellium tools. Found on amazon and eBay


----------



## Lisatorres

jcs226 said:


> I like bdellium tools. Found on amazon and eBay



Yes, Amazon and ebay have many cheap brushes, but i have never get any products from them and don't know if their quality are good. I got two sets brushes (24 pcs per set) on luulla.com for $15, it's so surprise for me that the quality are very good, i have share with friends before, they also like them very much. Now i share it with you here, hope i can help some people who want to get good brushes and want to save the money. 

Check here: *http://www.luulla.com/product/61178...it-packed-in-high-quality-leather-case---pink*


----------



## pquiles

Real techniques brushes are my fave right now.


----------



## kristyc

I've been pleasantly surprised by the Real Techniques brushes by YouTube guru Samantha Chapman. They're excellent quality for the price. I bought the expert face brush, blush brush, the eyes set and the core collection set. iHerb.com sells them with international shipping and they have a discount for first time customers - the coupon code is KHJ445 

I also have the Beauty Blender but because it needs to be washed with every use, I end up just going back to the RT Expert Face Brush to apply my cream foundation. I have the Sigma round top kabuki brush too but it tends to highlight my dry patches.


----------



## reginablair

paper_flowers said:


> Try real techniques!!! I swear by their face brushes, the ones with the gold handle as well as the pink ones. They're so soft and find they pick up and distribute product really well. I haven't tried their eye brushes (purple) so I can't speak for those. Ulta often has buy one, get one 1/2 off



Thank you for the suggestion! I will check them out!


----------



## timelessbeauty

I have a couple Mac brushes just for my eyes but I love using real techniques, affordable and effective.


----------



## catsnbags

I'm pretty excited - going to buy some Chikuhodo brushes in the near future   A few of the Z series (I've heard that #4 rivals the Suqqu cheek brush and is wayyy cheaper).  
If you're interested, order this month - someone told me that Chikuhodo is planning on raising their prices starting July 1


----------



## lizwis

MAC brushes, however I much prefer the ones I bought 10 years ago to the more recent ones I got 2 years ago.


----------



## Love Of My Life

catsnbags said:


> I'm pretty excited - going to buy some Chikuhodo brushes in the near future   A few of the Z series (I've heard that #4 rivals the Suqqu cheek brush and is wayyy cheaper).
> If you're interested, order this month - someone told me that Chikuhodo is planning on raising their prices starting July 1


 
Chikuhodo, Suqqu & Hakuhodo are all beautiful brushes

Enjoy which ever one you choose


----------



## Deanna39

hotshot said:


> Chikuhodo, Suqqu & Hakuhodo are all beautiful brushes
> 
> Enjoy which ever one you choose



Thank you! I want to get some of these brushes. &#128515;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Deanna39 said:


> Thank you! I want to get some of these brushes. &#55357;&#56835;


 

    You won't be sorry.. they all are special & well worth the $$$$


----------



## Deanna39

hotshot said:


> You won't be sorry.. they all are special & well worth the $$$$



They looked gorgeous!&#128515;


----------



## catsnbags

Deanna39 said:


> They looked gorgeous!&#128515;



They sure do.  I'll be sure to post some pics when I get them


----------



## Stilettolife

I tend to go with Sigma, because the quality is similiar to MAC, but I'm opened to all kinds of brushes.  I hear Crown brushes are good too.


----------



## midg613

I went into TJ Maxx the other day just to check out the makeup and other things they may have.  I saw the purple box that said Shiseido.  It was a Powder Brush, I opened the box and WHOAAAA!...the brush was sooooo soft.  It came close to being a victim of internet selling, but HECK NO!!!...I'm keeping it.  The original price on it was $50.00 and I got it for about $35.00.  I was in need of a powder brush seeing at how mine was a Maybelline drugstore buy.  This is a winner!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

^enjoy!!


----------



## Sydee

I have just come back from IMATS London. And I have brought some hakuhodo brushes!!! Can't say enough good things about these brushes! Such good quality. Shame about the price and no discount. But hey they were too nice to leave behind.


----------



## libertygirl

I picked up a Sonia Kashuk powder brush whilst I was last in California and I absolutely love it. The rest of my brushes are all MAC, Sigma or ELF (who I actually really rate - particularly for their blending brush which is so fantastic).

I also have a NARS brush - the #27 Yachiyo brush and one Real Techniques brush - the 'expert face brush'. I like the Real Techniques brush but it's nothing special. The NARS brush however, is one of my best purchases ever! The price is eye-wateringly expensive but it is 100% worth it IMO!


----------



## milksway25

for 12 plus years i have been using Chanel brushes and i thought it was so nice and soft but now that i've tried Tom Ford brushes i think its my HG brand i only have 2 so far but i am definitely buying more TF from now on:giggles:...


----------



## pursesgalore

Professionally and personally I use Bobbi, MAC and Monda. I recently added Sigma to my collection of over 254 brushes. Over the past couple of years I have had major problems with my MAC brushes as the quality of them has declined. I still have Bobbi brushes from 10 years ago in excellent condition. Now I mostly buy Monda and Sigma brushes and I use brushes from the art store for my detail brushes.


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> Chikuhodo, Suqqu & Hakuhodo are all beautiful brushes
> 
> Enjoy which ever one you choose



Are these brushes available anywhere in the US?  My search has led me to dead ends.


----------



## Allykat723

I've pretty much replaced all my old brushes with Sigma. I'm very happy with the quality and price point.


----------



## LVDisneyLvr

pursesgalore said:


> Professionally and personally I use Bobbi, MAC and Monda. I recently added Sigma to my collection of over 254 brushes. Over the past couple of years I have had major problems with my MAC brushes as the quality of them has declined. I still have Bobbi brushes from 10 years ago in excellent condition. Now I mostly buy Monda and Sigma brushes and I use brushes from the art store for my detail brushes.
> 
> View attachment 2254100



I never would have thought to use art store brushes! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sydee said:


> I have just come back from IMATS London. And I have brought some hakuhodo brushes!!! Can't say enough good things about these brushes! Such good quality. Shame about the price and no discount. But hey they were too nice to leave behind.


 

    The Hakuhodo brushes are special indeed...

    Well worth the money IMO & they are extremely functional

     WHich ones did you choose??


----------



## tbbbjb

I just *love* how you display your brushes!  I know this is a very old thread, but hopefully you will still see this.  If I may ask, what did you use, little rocks or sand?  Love it!  So chic and elegant!


----------



## pursesgalore

tbbbjb said:


> I just *love* how you display your brushes!  I know this is a very old thread, but hopefully you will still see this.  If I may ask, what did you use, little rocks or sand?  Love it!  So chic and elegant!



I use "water" stones from Michaels. You get them in the floral section.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

So I know have 12 Chanel brushes. I hope they last forever.


----------



## bongcha

I also have a set of Mac brushes but the quality of glitter tattoo brush available online at blinkkorea.com is awesome.


----------



## pursesgalore

LVDisneyLvr said:


> I never would have thought to use art store brushes! Thanks for the tip!



You're so welcome!


----------



## Love Of My Life

pursesgalore said:


> I use "water" stones from Michaels. You get them in the floral section.
> View attachment 2257581


 

  Great idea...


----------



## Fran0421

Hi everyone!

I have a few brushes some higher end and others lower but I am interested in purchasing another eye brush set and I was having a look at Sigma. I was wondering if people's experiences of Sigma brushes are positive or should I invest in more higher end eye brush set? any recommendations? 

TIA


----------



## Allykat723

Very happy with my eye and face brushes from Sigma. Brushes are soft, no shedding.  The only thing with them is that I wish they shipped faster.


----------



## Fran0421

Very glad to hear! Softness is key for me, I hate scratchy brushes. I live in Australia, so I am guessing the shipping will take ages. How long did it take for yours to arrive? 



Allykat723 said:


> Very happy with my eye and face brushes from Sigma. Brushes are soft, no shedding.  The only thing with them is that I wish they shipped faster.


----------



## Allykat723

Fran0421 said:


> Very glad to hear! Softness is key for me, I hate scratchy brushes. I live in Australia, so I am guessing the shipping will take ages. How long did it take for yours to arrive?



Let me see if I can find the dates on my last order and I'll let you know.  I thinking it was 2-3 business days for handling prior to shipping as well.  I admit I'm very spoiled by Amazon Prime and how fast things get to me.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Allykat723 said:


> Very happy with my eye and face brushes from Sigma. Brushes are soft, no shedding.  The only thing with them is that I wish they shipped faster.



Aha, yes, shedding! I hate that. It appears that even expensive brushes do this too but whatya gonna do.


----------



## Allykat723

So I looked up the times for my last order from Sigma:

Ordered 7/10, shipped 7/12, delivered 7/16

I guess I really am spoiled from how quickly I get things from Amazon or Sephora (two business days max).


----------



## Fran0421

Thank you for looking it up Allykat  That is amazing! It shipped so quickly, I think I will definitely purchase a brush set considering all the reviews are positive. What brushes or set did you purchase? 



Allykat723 said:


> So I looked up the times for my last order from Sigma:
> 
> Ordered 7/10, shipped 7/12, delivered 7/16
> 
> I guess I really am spoiled from how quickly I get things from Amazon or Sephora (two business days max).


----------



## Allykat723

Fran0421 said:


> Thank you for looking it up Allykat  That is amazing! It shipped so quickly, I think I will definitely purchase a brush set considering all the reviews are positive. What brushes or set did you purchase?



I have a few E55s, E40,E47,and E45s for eyes (my faves are the 45 and 55)...for face brushes I have the F84 and F86. As my older ones continue to wear out, I'll keep replacing them.


----------



## Appaloosalover

I am thinking about ordering some sigma brushes but then I saw that to ship them to England would cost an extra $40 and I am wondering if it is worth it, what do you ladies think? Are the sigma brushes worth it or am I better off getting some brushes from bobbi brown, Chanel etc make up counters in the uk?? Any advice would be appreciated as I am so indecisive!


----------



## Love Of My Life

There are so many good brushes by Chanel, Nars, BB ,Hourglass, Tom Ford's brushes
are also terrific

Are you near a SpaceNK.. They also have some good brushes from various
make up artists... By Terry brushes are also good

These brushes  Suqqu (expensive) they are at Selfridges but worth looking at, IMO

What about Boots?? 

Have fun


----------



## paper_flowers

Appaloosalover said:


> I am thinking about ordering some sigma brushes but then I saw that to ship them to England would cost an extra $40 and I am wondering if it is worth it, what do you ladies think? Are the sigma brushes worth it or am I better off getting some brushes from bobbi brown, Chanel etc make up counters in the uk?? Any advice would be appreciated as I am so indecisive!



I was also going to mention suqqu

I live in the US and have been listing after Louise young brushes but they cost a pretty penny to ship here. Try them! I hear they're fantastic


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

What about Real Techniques? Anyone use or have used them?


----------



## LVinIL

paper_flowers said:


> I was also going to mention suqqu
> 
> I live in the US and have been listing after Louise young brushes but they cost a pretty penny to ship here. Try them! I hear they're fantastic


 

You can buy Louise Young brushes through Nordstrom online....


----------



## Appaloosalover

Wow you ladies are the experts, I haven't heard of these Louise brushes but going to look them up now and take a peep! Thanks for your help, interestingly no one has said to go for the sigma brushes


----------



## pauii

I want to buy Real Techniques brushes. The core collection, stippling, expert face and the powder brush. Is this a good set for a starter like me? I'm still learning all about makeup, so I don't want to buy expensive brushes yet. Hahaha.


----------



## mez2mama

I have used read techniques brushes, they r good quality and reasonable price. If you are trying out a variety of brushes for the first time, can't go wrong with these.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^agree


----------



## prplhrt21

I love sigma brushes...there is a 20% discount until the 29th, use code SBAP20 . i am loving the F82 rounded kabuki right now...I also have bobbi brown brushes that I've owned for 8 years..but for the price and quality I would get the sigma ones...


----------



## Appaloosalover

Great thank you so much I better use that promo code, that will make up for the money spent on shipping!


----------



## InimitableD

For me, it depends.  I have a few more expensive ones, but I actually really love most of Sonia Kashuk's brushes, too.


----------



## pauii

Just ordered my Real Techniques brushes.


----------



## Riima

I use to spend a lot on brushes, but then I discovered real technique by Samantha Chapman. All the brushes I need.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I just got some Sigma brushes and a Chanel #7 brush that's going back for Les Beiges in 40 lol

I took a pic


----------



## Bentley1

Anyone know where I can order Chikuhodo or Suqqu brushes?  I'm in the US.


----------



## jen_sparro

Alex Spoils Me said:


> What about Real Techniques? Anyone use or have used them?



I use the RT Expert Face brush to apply my foundation/BB creme whatever I'm using as a base. I really like it! It's soft, I've had no shedding and it does a great job of blending 
I'm going to be buying a few more of the brushes as I'm so impressed with this one. And I own Chanel, MAC and Laura Mercier brushes...


----------



## sumita

I am also in the US and I ordered my Suqqu brushes from Selfridges. It was a great experience once I found the right person to order from.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

jen_sparro said:


> I use the RT Expert Face brush to apply my foundation/BB creme whatever I'm using as a base. I really like it! It's soft, I've had no shedding and it does a great job of blending
> I'm going to be buying a few more of the brushes as I'm so impressed with this one. And I own Chanel, MAC and Laura Mercier brushes...



Thanks, Jen. I just got some Chanel and Sigma brushes. I am just over the moon happy with both brands but the Sigma brushes are lush.


----------



## Bentley1

sumita said:


> I am also in the US and I ordered my Suqqu brushes from Selfridges. It was a great experience once I found the right person to order from.



Thanks for the info. I'll PM you.


----------



## jen_sparro

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Thanks, Jen. I just got some Chanel and Sigma brushes. I am just over the moon happy with both brands but the Sigma brushes are lush.



I adore Sigma too, my F80 is very cherished LOL
Glad you found some brushes you're happy with!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

jen_sparro said:


> I adore Sigma too, my F80 is very cherished LOL
> Glad you found some brushes you're happy with!!



That F80 is out of this world!!!


----------



## pamarceneaux

I purchased a set of sigma kabuki brushes...love them!!


----------



## willyouletgo

I just bought the RT blush brush and expert face brush. I am hooked. I really like the expert face brush!


----------



## shoppaholic

When I was younger, collected Mac brushes over time, now I love Real technique brushes too


----------



## pamarceneaux

I may try the real techniques brushes!!


----------



## Storm Spirit

I love my SUQQU & Hakuhodo Chomotto face brushes. Don't think I'll ever buy any other brands


----------



## Love Of My Life

They are really the best & last a very long time


----------



## Mominnetje

I'm looking for some mac brushes. Is there someone with some suggestions? (I don't have a MAC near me  )


----------



## Time2Bme

Mominnetje said:


> I'm looking for some mac brushes. Is there someone with some suggestions? (I don't have a MAC near me  )



If you have to order them on line, I would order Hakuhodo brushes instead. There is a large variety of price points. I have a number of the J series ones and I love them. A number of bloggers have great pointers and suggestions for which ones they prefer. One of the blogs I read was www.sweetmakeuptemptations.com

She references other bloggers in her posts that I also found helpful. I find the Hakuhodo brushes are better quality than my Mac ones. The choice is overwhelming though so be prepared to read through the blogs. 

As far as Mac brushes - for eyes the 217, 239, 242, 263 are ones I have had for years and still like. 

I prefer Bobbi Brown's blush brush to Mac's blush brush. My BB brush is much softer. I didn't invest in any Hakuhodo face brushes. I do like Mac's 134 - large powder brush.  The Mac 187 is a popular duo fibre brush. Some use it for foundation. I have the Mac 188. It is a smaller version of the 187. I use it for highlighter if very pigmented blushes that I want to use only a small amount. I have the Sigma version of the 187. It isn't quite as dense as the Mac. Other than for darker blush or highlighters, I don't find I reach for my duo fibre brushes that often. 

For foundation I like the Bobbi Brown paddle foundation brush, but I find that I use the Sigma F84 angled kabuki brush the most. I love it and you can't beat the price. For concealer I really like the Sigma P84 precision angled brush. It is also very soft and works great for under eyes and around my nose. The Shiseido foundation brush gives me similar results to the Sigma F84 but at almost double the price, the Sigma is the way to go. 

Hope this helps. Happy shopping.


----------



## Aaliyahjemss

I like vegan brushes


----------



## southpaw

Has anyone preordered Wayne Goss' brush set?  I'm so on the fence as they're a little pricey IMO


----------



## jaijai1012

southpaw said:


> Has anyone preordered Wayne Goss' brush set?  I'm so on the fence as they're a little pricey IMO



I'm waiting to order them individually only because I don't need the 3 different sizes of the crease brush


----------



## Ligea77

I just received some Bdellium ones including one that was supposed to be a dupe for the MAC 217. They're not the best but they're okay.


----------



## Ligea77

southpaw said:


> Has anyone preordered Wayne Goss' brush set? I'm so on the fence as they're a little pricey IMO


 I looked at them after I saw your post because I love Wayne and his videos and you're right. They're pricey but it looks like he worked with a reputable company so they're probably worth it. If anything they should be on par or better than Tom Ford's.


----------



## beauxgoris

Tom Ford, Kevyn Aucoin and Louise Young are my favs.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford & Hakuhodo are my favorites...


----------



## Ghettoe

hotshot said:


> Tom Ford & Hakuhodo are my favorites...



How do they compare? I've been salivating on the Hakuhodo site all day. Time for me to save up for those.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ghettoe said:


> How do they compare? I've been salivating on the Hakuhodo site all day. Time for me to save up for those.


 

I bought the TF foundation brush...which I love

I also bought the Hakuhodo brush for eyeshadow, lip, contour & powder brush.

Love them all...& worth saving up for... There is nothing like them.

They do a great job, last a long time & beautiful quality


----------



## TiffanyS88

Sigma is my all time favorite brushes for eyes & foundation
Real techniques blush brush is on the cheaper side but works wonderful 
ELF's $3 powder brush is also nice (except the handle is a bit loose)


----------



## lucille.huynh

ELF has worked really well on my pockets as well as my face! I've always thought they're reasonably priced and their makeup really is pretty neat.


----------



## keodi

Hakuhodo brushes are my favourite! They're worth every penny!


----------



## Love Of My Life

keodi said:


> Hakuhodo brushes are my favourite! They're worth every penny!


 

   ITA


----------



## bluejinx

Mominnetje said:


> I'm looking for some mac brushes. Is there someone with some suggestions? (I don't have a MAC near me  )



May I ask why MAC? Hakuhodo is the company that MAKES them, and their black handled lines are cheaper than MAC in general (basic and k series) and they are all handmade and MUCH softer/better quality. 

I am legitimately wondering why people still buy MAC instead of the K and Basic series from the brands makers!


----------



## kait1261

i haven't spent a lot of money on make up brushes in the past and i've been really frustrated lately with bristles falling out and brushes just not lasting very long. 

a couple weeks ago, i purchased a bunch of real techniques brushes and i have to say i've noticed a change in how my make up looks once it's applied and the brushes are so so so so soft! i'm really looking forward to picking more of these up in the future. i've read reviews of these brushes online and got them for a "good" price off of iherb.com (no they do not sponsor me, i've paid for everything with my own money). feel free to check these out should you want to give them a try!


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Sigma And MAC brushes


----------



## murt

I have a mix of hakuhodo, mac and art store brushes - that combination works well enough for me!


----------



## hellokittylover

I really like Crown Brush and Sigma. I usually get them at the beauty shows in NYC.


----------



## alundpr

For those in love with Suqqu brushes, but who hate paying premium prices through reseller, Selfridges is now shipping to the US.


----------



## NewLVCollector

A mixture of Sigma, MAC, and Real Techniques.  Sigma and Real Techniques get the most use, TBH.  I could go on a Real Techniques-only diet and not really be bothered.  The only thing I'd really miss is my Sigma dupe of the MAC 217.


----------



## Munchkin18

I am so in love with my Sigma brushes! They are amazing!


----------



## BunnyLove

Mac & Dior


----------



## pmburk

I recently bought a set of Beauty Professional brushes & roll at Sam's Club, of all places, for $25. Bought it for my travel kit (tend to keep less expensive items in there so if it is lost it isn't a huge deal), but they are surprisingly nice quality. Would be a great starter set!


----------



## Deanna39

MAC, Dior, Chanel, Sigma, Coastal Scents, a few Bobbi Brown, Real Techniques,  and 1 Hakuhodo and get more of the Hakuhodo brushes


----------



## samlee

I think I have a mix of everything - MAC stippling & shadow brushes, Laura Mercier concealer & eyeshadow, Nars smudge & concealer, Trish McEvoy powder & blush, Japonesque eyeshadow, smashbox fan, shiseido foundation, Chanel foundation...the list goes on.  

I'm debating adding bdellium & sigma to my collection but haven't decided on which ones & I'm happy to take recs for their best ones.


----------



## MsBeckyBean

Yes and no.  I have purchase elf brushes and Real Techniques brushes and Sedona Lace brushes, etc... I've also ordered Bhumi brushes and Wayne Goss' new collection which I'm excited to try.


----------



## kathyrose

I just bought a set off from Groupon. I don't have high expectations for it so I won't be disappointed later on. I don't apply makeup much so I'm still learning.


----------



## tobefetching

Real Techniques (can find at Ulta) and MAC are the best, in my opinion. I used to hoard make up brushes and buy ALL brands that I could get my hands on, so I've tried a lot!


----------



## Ligea77

I love my Real Techniques, especially the stippling brush and some of the eye brushes. I have a Hakuhodo order coming soon after reading the Temptalia post of her must have brushes for face and eyes. I probably won't need anymore for a while!


----------



## VK Clark

I don't think you have to spend a lot of money in order to find some good makeup brushes. Natural hairs like squirrel, pony or goat are soft and good for Blush and Powder brushes, while synthetics like nylon are also good for other types. But the key is knowing how to identify a brush and know what it is best used for.


----------



## Samantha S

I only have one make up set by chanel Christmas collection for year 2012.


----------



## beekmanhill

Tom Ford blush brush is amazing.  Also use Shiseido foundation brush.


----------



## VK Clark

Iann Creations has a pretty good set that has both natural and synthetic brushes. They also have an id card that identifies the brushes and a site that shows you how to use them.


----------



## Macprincessx

I'm looking for a fan brush to use with my banana powder for dusting off which one is good to buy?


----------



## LVoeletters

My best that has lasted me years upon years is def my Laura Mércier, I have a couple of Nars and actually I really love the sephora pro brand. Next sale I will add some hourglass brushes as well! Mac isn't too bad either


----------



## VictoriaIvory

Hi, Makeup brushes are necessary tools if you want to best apply your makeup.  The right brush doesn&#8217;t just pick up product, but it also allows you to be more accurate with your makeup application and perform techniques such as blending and contouring. I usually go with these three, including,

1.  DELUXE ANTIBACTERIAL BRUSH SET
2.  VANITY BRUSH SET
3.  TEN BRUSH SET

Thanks


----------



## Kfoorya2

I love brushes and seriously can't have enough of them. Mostly I own MAC, Chanel, real techniques,and sephora brushes. They are my favorite!


----------



## ashleyroe

i have all sephora brushes and i love them to death but i just ordered a shiseido foundation brush after feeling it in store. sooooo soft and amazing. i'm sick of the triangle sponges soaking up all my product. i go through it so quick.


----------



## Librarychickie

So excited to have received these beauties for Christmas! The blush brush and a couple of eye shadow brushes.


----------



## Agreen96

I have mostly Mac brushes but have recently discovered Sigma brushes. I absolutely love the F80 for foundation.


----------



## beekmanhill

I ordered two of the Wayne Goss brushes a while ago.   I was disappointed in the foundation brush,  it isn't flat on top.  I prefer the Shiseido foundation brush.
And his brush no 2, his blush brush, is nice and soft, but way too small for my liking.  Tom Ford's brush is superior.   I lost my Tom Ford brush in the wastebasket and threw it out by mistake and am hoping to get a new one soon.   
Soon after Wayne Goss released his collection, he responded to complaints about the size of the blush brush, number two.   He issued a new "holiday" brush for blushing, much bigger.  I think it is $85 so I didn't bite.  I was a bit annoyed that the bigger one came out so soon after the small one.


----------



## semc7

Crown Brush do great brushes & they're 25% off today only with code FB25FJ (for the UK), I also love Sigma brushes & Real Techniques


----------



## Love Of My Life

Librarychickie said:


> So excited to have received these beauties for Christmas! The blush brush and a couple of eye shadow brushes.


 
Tom Ford brushes are terrific... enjoy


----------



## cdinh87

hellokittylover said:


> I really like Crown Brush and Sigma. I usually get them at the beauty shows in NYC.


 
Are the prices decent at the show on Sigma brushes?  I've been wanting to try them but they're pricey for me since I don't use makeup on a daily basis... I am debating between Crown and Sigma.. I do see that Crown brushes are on sale at the moment on hautelook


----------



## murt

If Real Techniques are good enough for Beyonce, they're good enough for me!


----------



## pquiles

murt said:


> If Real Techniques are good enough for Beyonce, they're good enough for me!



This! !


----------



## Love Of My Life

murt said:


> if real techniques are good enough for beyonce, they're good enough for me!


 

     +1


----------



## Kapster

I just purchased the Models Own travel brushes---haven't tried them yet but they are super cute  And only $8 at TJ Maxx for the set of five!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just got the Chikuhodo lip brush.... must admit this is a real beauty..


----------



## murt

beekmanhill said:


> I ordered two of the Wayne Goss brushes a while ago.   I was disappointed in the foundation brush,  it isn't flat on top.  I prefer the Shiseido foundation brush.
> And his brush no 2, his blush brush, is nice and soft, but way too small for my liking.  Tom Ford's brush is superior.   I lost my Tom Ford brush in the wastebasket and threw it out by mistake and am hoping to get a new one soon.
> Soon after Wayne Goss released his collection, he responded to complaints about the size of the blush brush, number two.   He issued a new "holiday" brush for blushing, much bigger.  I think it is $85 so I didn't bite.  I was a bit annoyed that the bigger one came out so soon after the small one.



Probably a good thing you didn't end up buying the bigger brush - there were quite a few complaints about it online and it's made of goat hair, not blue squirrel like the smaller brushes.


----------



## beauxgoris

Tom Ford. Have the cheek and pencil brush and going to order the bronzer brush.


----------



## sparkle_n_shine

I use Bare Minerals so I use their brushes for my face. As far as eyeshadow, I have 2 individual brushes (one is E.L.F., the other I can't remember the brand) and a set of drugstore brushes for doing the crease, outer corner, blending, etc. and as long as I clean them regularly they're great. I would love a nice set of brushes but I don't wear makeup often enough to justify such a purchase.


----------



## beekmanhill

murt said:


> Probably a good thing you didn't end up buying the bigger brush - there were quite a few complaints about it online and it's made of goat hair, not blue squirrel like the smaller brushes.




I didn't know that.  I wonder if he rushed out that larger brush to respond to complaints about the smaller one.  I see he did a video about how to use the smaller one effectively.   I've gotten used to it, its a good quality brush.


----------



## auboo

Real technique brushes are really good and they are not too expensive..


----------



## pquiles

auboo said:


> Real technique brushes are really good and they are not too expensive..




I concur.  I have almost all of the collection.


----------



## itsjustjacki

auboo said:


> Real technique brushes are really good and they are not too expensive..



I second this.


----------



## haruhii

I have some synthetic brushes from tokidoki and sigma but I'm in the market for some hakuhodo brushes!  I hear they are good even if they are a little pricey.


----------



## Love Of My Life

haruhii said:


> I have some synthetic brushes from tokidoki and sigma but I'm in the market for some hakuhodo brushes!  I hear they are good even if they are a little pricey.


 

They are good & will last a long time.... but check out Tom Ford as well
as hear raves about Trish McEvoy & MAC


----------



## the.morningdew

I really like Nanshy, they offer cruelty-free makeup brushes. I highly recommend you to check this brand : 
https://nanshy.com/shop/ref/1000879/
The Necessities Collection is an award winning set.  You can see the reviews


----------



## vanillalatte13

Ever since MAC changed their brushes, Ive been going crazy trying to collect all the original ones. Call me OCD but I like it when they all look the same haha. 

For synthetic I quite like Sigma and Real Techniques!


----------



## anitalilac

Has anybody tried Sonia G on Beautylish? I'm interested to purchase it.


----------



## casseyelsie

anitalilac said:


> Has anybody tried Sonia G on Beautylish? I'm interested to purchase it.



I owned a set of Sonia G.  They are great!   I think they are better than Wayne Goss but not as great as some other Japanese luxury brands that I collect.


----------



## vink

I love my Shu Uemura. Expensive, but last and last.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Yeah, Make-up brushes are the tools of the trade, just like other trades' people who have their tools. So Yeah it's an expensive investment for sure, as brushes tend to wear out after a few years, due to hundreds of applications, cleanings and washings and need replacing.

Right now I am slowly replacing my Lancome foundation brushes (about 17) from the early 2000's to MAC's foundation brushes, and slowly replacing my MUFE 6N concealer brushes (about 15) with MAC'S concealer brushes, again from the early 2000's.


----------

